# المسيحيه لا تعترف بانجيل برنابا ( بحث شيق ) asmicheal



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

المسيحيه لا تعترف بانجيل برنابا ( بحث شيق ) asmicheal 

كثر الحديث عن انجيل محرف  كوتب بالقرن ال 13 ميلاديا 
بينما ال 4 اناجيل   متى  - لوقا - مرقص - يوحنا 
كوتبت بارشاد الروح القدس للتلاميذ الذين رائوا بالفعل الاحداث التى دونوها 
وليس قيل عن او نقلا عن 
الاناجيل الاربعه كوتبت بالقرن الاول الميلادى 

بحث جميل 
تجميع لكل ما قرائت على النت مع عظات وتفاسير 
مع كتابه المصدر 

اصلى ان يكون هذا البحث سبب  بركه وتوضيح  لتدليس  وافكار مغلوطه كثيره  هذه الايام 


لينك  مباشر 



=


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

=


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

=


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*نسمع ضجيجاً فى هذه الأيام عن      إنجيل يُدعى          إنجيل برنابا، فنتمنى أن نعرف من الذى كتبه؟ ومن الذى قام بترجمته الى          اللغة العربية؟ ومتى ظهر هذا الإنجيل؟

الإجابة
هو          ليس إنجيلاً بل هو كتاب يُدعى "إنجيل برنابا". هو كتاب كُتب أصلاً باللغة      الأسبانية، وقد حصلتُ على نسخة عربية منه وهى منشورة بواسطة دار الأمل فى أربد      بالأردن. وقد نُشر أيضاً من عدة جهات نشر، فليست هذه هى جهة النشر الوحيدة له.      وقد قامت عدة جهات بنشره بعدما تُرجم الى اللغة العربية.          والدكتور خليل سعاده هو الذى قام بترجمته من اللغة الإنجليزية الى اللغة      العربية وذلك فى سنة 1908م .
هذا الكتاب كتبه راهب فى      أسبانيا إسمه "فراو مارينو"، هذا الراهب كان يهودياً ثم تنصر، ثم بعد ذلك أشهر      إسلامه. 
أما المحتوى فيدل على أنه ليس      إنجيلاً على الإطلاق، حتى أن المترجم نفسه الذى ترجم هذا الكتاب إلى          العربية قال أنه لا يمكن أن يكون إنجيلاً، فى رأيه.


* 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...he-Faith__219-Gospel-of-Barnaba_01-Intro.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*بعض آراء لعلماء ومشاهير      بخصوص هذا الكتاب:








* *




1-                 الدكتور خليل سعاده مترجم هذا الكتاب إلى العربية فى المقدمة فى صفحة 22      يقول:* *
[غير أن القول بأن هذا      الإنجيل عربى الأصل لا يترتب عليه أن يكون كاتبه عربى الأصل بل الذى أذهب اليه      أن الكاتب يهودى أندلسى إعتنق الدين الإسلامى بعد تنصره وإطلاعه على إنجيل      النصارى وعندى أن هذا الحل هو أقرب الى الصواب من غيره لأنك إذا أعملت النظر فى      هذا الإنجيل وجدت لكاتبه إلماماً عجيباً          بأسفار العهد القديم لا تكاد تجد له مثيلاً بين طوائف النصارى إلا فى أفراد      قليلين من    الأخصائيين، الذين جعلوا حياتهم وقفاً على الدين كالمفسرين حتى أنه      ليندر أن يكون بين هؤلاء أيضاً من له إلمام بالتوراة يقرب من إلمام كاتب          إنجيل برنابا. والمعروف أن كثيرين من يهود الأندلس كانوا يتضلعون من          العربية. ولقد نبغ بينهم من كان له فى الأدب والشعر القدح المعلى فيكون      مثلهم فى الإطلاع على القرآن والأحاديث النبوية مثل العرب أنفسهم.* *




ومما يؤيد هذا المذهب ما ورد      فى هذا الإنجيل عن وجوب الختان والكلام الجارح الذى جاء فيه من أن          الكلاب أفضل من الغلف (أى غير المختونين) فإن هذا القول لا يصدر من  نصرانى      الأصل. وأنت إذا تفقدت تاريخ العرب بعد فتح الأندلس وجدت أنهم لم يتعرضوا  بادئ      ذي بدء لأديان الآخرين فى شئ على الإطلاق فكان ذلك من جملة البواعث التى  حدت      بأهالى الأندلس إلى الرضوخ لسطوة المسلمين وسيطرتهم، وثابروا على هذه  الخطة فى      جميع الأمور الدينية إلا فى شئٍ واحد وهو الختان (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن  هذا      الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). إذ جاء زمن  أكرهوا فيه الأهالى عليه وأصدروا أمراً يقضى على النصارى بإتباع سنة الختان  على حد ما كان      يجرى عليه المسلمون واليهود. فكان هذا من جملة البواعث التى دعت النصارى  الى      الإنتفاض عليهم.* *
أما يهود الأندلس فإنهم كانوا      يدخلون فى الإسلام أفواجاً وليس ذلك فقط بل كانت لهم يد كبيرة فى إدخال      المسلمين أسبانيا ورسوخ قدمهم فيها ذلك العهد الطويل.]* *
نحن لا يعنينا فى هذا الصدد      كل التفاصيل السياسية والأمور الخاصة بالأندلس وغيرها، ولكن ما يعنينا هو أن      المترجم نفسه الذى عاش مع الكتاب وترجمه الى          اللغة العربية كان رأيه هو أن هذا الكتاب كُتب فى أسبانيا فى زمن وجود      العرب فى الأندلس. ومن المعروف أن هذا الأمر لم يحدث فى القرون الأولى للمسيحية      بل فى القرون الوسطى، حوالى القرن الرابع عشر أو القرن الخامس عشر وليس قبل      ذلك.* *
نتعرض الآن لأقوال بعض      الشخصيات الهامة من الأدباء العرب والمسلمون، ماذا قالوا:* *



* 






http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...__220-Gospel-of-Barnaba_02-Khaleel-Saada.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*






راى -       الموسوعة العربية الميسرة تحت إشراف الأستاذ الدكتور محمد شفيق غربال      ورد تحت هذا العنوان "إنجيل      برنابا" فى صفحة 778 عن هذا الإنجيل أنه:-**       [كتاب مزيف كتبه أوروبى فى      القرن الـ15 فى وصفه لفلسطين أيام المسيح أخطاء جسيمة يصرح على لسان عيسى أنه      ليس المسيح إنما          جاء مبشراً بمحمد الذى هو المسيح.] 
هذا رأى مجموعة العلماء      المسلمين الذين دونوا الموسوعة العربية الميسرة تحت إشراف      الأستاذ الدكتور محمد      شفيق غربال.






* 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Coptic-Books/FreeCopticBooks-008-Anba-Metropolitan-Bishoy/002-Tabseet-El-Iman/Simplifying-the-Faith__221-Gospel-of-Barnaba_03-Arabic-Encyclopedia.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*








3- -   	 الأستاذ محمد رشيد رضا الحسينى، منشئ مجلة المنار وهو الذى طبع  الكتاب فى مطبعة محمد على صبيح وأولاده بالأزهر بعدما ترجمه الدكتور خليل  سعادة. تكلم  	حول هذا الأمر فقال: * *[مرت القرون وتعاقبت الأجيال  	ولم يسمع أحد ذكراً لهذا الإنجيل حتى عثروا فى أوروبا على نسخة منه منذ مائتى  	سنة فرأى الدكتور سعادة (الدكتور خليل سعادة الذى قام بترجمته) بعد الإطلاع على  	تلك الأقوال أن الأقرب إلى التصور أن يكن كاتبه يهودياً أندلسياً من أهل القرون  	الوسطى تنّصر ثم دخل فى الإسلام وأتقن 	 	اللغة العربية وعرف القرآن والسُنة حق المعرفة بعد الإحاطة بكتب العهد  	العتيق والجديد].*
*إذاً فالمترجم والناشر إتفقا  	فى هذا الرأى.*








http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...ospel-of-Barnaba_04-Mohammed-Rashid-Reda.html

*
*


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*







* *4-                 الأستاذ الكبير عباس محمود العقاد فى مقالة بجريدة "الأخبار" بتاريخ 26          أكتوبر سنة 1959م عن          إنجيل برنابا: *
*[تتكرر فى هذا الإنجيل بعض      أخطاء لا يجهلها اليهودى المطلع على كتب قومه، ولا يرددها المسيحي المؤمن      بالأناجيل المعتمدة فى الكنيسة الغربية، ولا يتورط فيها المسلم الذي يفهم ما فى      إنجيل      برنابا من المناقضة بينه وبين نصوص القرآن، فإن الزيادة قد تكون بقلم      يهودى أو مسيحى أسلم فأحب أن يُعَدِّل الكتاب بما يوافق معتقده ولم يشمله كله      بالتعديل لصعوبة تعديل كتاب كامل على نسقٍ واحد فبقيت فيه مواضع التناقض      والإختلافات].*
*ما يهمنى فى كلام الدكتور      الأستاذ الكبير عباس محمود العقاد هو أنه يقول أنه توجد أخطاء لا يجهلها      اليهودى ولا يرددها المسيحى ولا يتورط فيها المسلم الذى يفهم ما فى          إنجيل برنابا من المناقضة بينه وبين نصوص القرآن.*
*




http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...pel-of-Barnaba_05-Abbas-Mahmoud-El-Akkad.html
*


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*5-        الأستاذ محمد جبريل قال فى مقالة له فى جريدة "المساء": *
*[فى الحقيقة إن هذا الإنجيل      برغم إتفاقه فى الأغلب مع وجهة النظر الإسلامية لم يجد رأياً إسلامياً مسئولاً      يؤيد صحته أو يدافع عنه.. ومن بين الأخطاء العديدة التى وقع فيها.....(وبدأ      يذكر كثير من الأخطاء)] .*












http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...24-Gospel-of-Barnaba_06-Mohammed-Gebreel.html*
*


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*

* *6-   	الدكتور محمود ابن الشريف فى كتاب "الأديان فى القرآن" فى صفحة 206  	قال:-*
*[لم تحدثنا الكتب والمصادر  	التى تحدثت عن هذا الإنجيل أي حديث عن الأصل المنقول منه. ومادام الأصل لا وجود  	له ولا سند فنحن فى مندوحة وحِل من الإعتراف به...]*








http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...pel-of-Barnaba_07-Mahmoud-Ibn-El-Shereif.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*مما سبق نلاحظ أن كبار علماء  	من المسلمين سواء الناشر أو من كتبوا الموسوعة العربية الميسرة أو شخصية مثل  	الدكتور عباس العقاد، شعروا أنه من العيب أن يُنادى بان هذا كتاب موحى به من  	الله.*
*وقد صدرت كثير من الكتب  	والتسجيلات الصوتية للرد على هذا الموضوع،  	ولقداسة البابا شريطين يرد فيهما على 	 	خرافة إنجيل برنابا.*
*وأصدر القس عبد المسيح بسيط  	كتاباً فى ذلك عنوانه: إنجيل  	برنابا هل هو إنجيل صحيح؟ دراسة تحليلية لهذا  	الكتاب. وأيضاً أصدر كتاباً آخر عنوانه: خمسون دليلاً على أن إنجيل برنابا  	خرافى ومزيف.*
*وصدر أيضاً كتاب للأستاذ يسى  	منصور الواعظ ومدرس التربية الدينية بالأسكندرية عنوانه: نقد 	 	إنجيل برنابا، مخالفته للإسلام والمسيحية واليهودية والعلم والتاريخ  	والجغرافيا والأخلاق.*








http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Faith__226-Gospel-of-Barnaba_08-Opinion.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*لماذا رفضت الكنيسة هذا  	الكتاب؟ وما هى البراهين والأدلة التى تدل على عدم صحته؟*

*الإجابة:*
*رفضت الكنيسة هذا الكتاب لأنه  	ينكر صلب   	السيد المسيح وبالتالى ينكر قيامته  	المجيدة من الأموات، كما أنه ينكر 	 	ألوهية السيد المسيح، وهذه هى العقائد الأساسية فى المسيحية. لأن الفادى  	والمخلص لابد أن يكون هو الله نفسه الذى حرر البشرية وخلقها من جديد، الذى دمر  	الجحيم وهزم 	 	الشيطان، الذى سحق الموت وأباد سلطانه. *
*يقول إنجيل يوحنا  	"وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً  	كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً" (يو1: 15). الابن هو  	النور الذى يولد من النور، وولادته من الآب هى مثل ولادة الشعاع من النور  	الأصلى، ومثل ولادة الفكر من العقل. 	 	فكلمة الله المولود من الآب هو نفسه تجسد من العذراء فى ملء الزمان. هو  	مولود من الاب فوق الزمان، وتجسد من 	 	العذراء مريم فى ملء الزمان "لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ  	اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ" (غل   	4 :  4) (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في  	قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). هو ابن الله لأنه مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور.*
*كل هذه الحقائق قد أنكرها 	 	إنجيل برنابا، وإدّعى أن الذى صُلب هو 	 	يهوذا الإسخريوطى بعدما ألقى الله شَبَه المسيح عليه، وأن التلاميذ كلهم  	الذين كانوا موجودين فى وقت القبض على   	السيد المسيح ظنوا أن المسيح هو الذى  	قُبض عليه ماعدا بطرس. *
*وقال كاتب هذا الكتاب أيضاً  	أن عزرائيل الملاك كان أحد 	 	الملائكة الذين حملوا السيد المسيح من الشباك الذى كان بالحجرة التى كانت  	بجوار  	بستان جثسيمانى وصعد به الى السماء، والقبض تم على يهوذا الذى كان قد جاء  	مع الجنود القادمين للقبض على السيد المسيح.*
*لكن، إن كان كاتب هذا الكتاب  	المزيف يقول أن التلاميذ كلهم، ماعدا بطرس، ظنوا أن الذى قُبض عليه هو السيد  	المسيح، أي أن بطرس كان هو الوحيد الذى يعرف الحقيقة، فلماذا لم يتكلم بطرس  	حينئذ؟ مع العلم أن بطرس هذا كان هو أول تلميذ إختاره السيد المسيح.*
*ثم من يكون عزرائيل هذا الذى  	يحمل المسيح ويصعد به الى السماء؟! *
*إن الكنيسة المقدسة ترفض كل  	ما هو ضد العقيدة المسيحية، والأناجيل الحقيقية أكدت أن المسيح قد صُلب، وأن  	المسيح قد قام، وأن 	 	المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد.... 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*






http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Faith__227-Gospel-of-Barnaba_09-Refusing.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*
 خرافات  إنجيل برنابا



يتبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع 


*


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*ما هى الأدلة على أن هذا  	الإنجيل مزيف؟ * *إن هذا الكتاب كله هو مملوء  	بالخرافات، وسوف نكتفى ببعض الأدلة القليلة على ذلك لعدم الإطالة:*
*قصة الخلق:*
*إذا قرأنا قصة خلق 	 	آدم كما وردت فى الأصحاح الخامس والثلاثين نص رقم6 من هذا الإنجيل نجد أنها  	قصة مملوءة بالخرافات. فيقول الكاتب:*
*[أجاب يسوع: لما خلق الله  	كتلة من التراب (التى سيخلق منها آدم) وتركها خمساً وعشرين ألف سنة بدون أن  	يفعل شيئاً آخر علم 	 	الشيطان الذى كان بمثابة كاهن ورئيس 	 	للملائكة. لما كان عليه من الإدراك العظيم أن الله سيأخذ من تلك الكتلة  	مائة وأربعة وأربعون ألفاً موسومين بسمة النبوة.] *
*أى أن الله سوف يخلق من كتلة  	 	[FONT=&quot] 	 	الطين[/FONT] 144 ألف نبى. لم يقل أحداً مطلقاً أنه يوجد 144 ألف نبى فى تاريخ  	البشرية. نحن أحياناً نتكلم عن أثنى عشر من  	الأنبياء الصغار وأثنى عشر من  	الأنبياء الكبار وأشياء مثل ذلك. وحتى إذا ضربنا 12x12= 144 فقط. وإذا جمعنا  	12+12= 24. أي أن الأرقام هنا خرافية).*
*
*






http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Faith__228-Gospel-of-Barnaba_10-Creation.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*خرافة بصاق 	 	الشيطان على كتلة التراب وخلق سرة الإنسان:*
*فى نفس الأصحاح بعد حوار بين  	الله وبين الشيطان غضب الشيطان وانصرف. وفى النص رقم 26  يقول: *
*[وبصق 	 	الشيطان أثناء انصرافه على كتلة التراب فرفع 	 	جبريل ذلك البصاق مع شئ من التراب؛ فكان للإنسان بسبب ذلك سُرَّة فى بطنه.]*
*النقطة الأولى هنا هى الإدعاء  	بأن الشيطان يبصق وبذلك يكون الكاتب قد جعله إنساناً، لأنه كيف يكون للشيطان  	بصاق وهو فى أصله ملاك؟! *
*النقطة الثانية هى أنه من  	العيب أن يبصق الشيطان على خليقة الله وينصرف، والله يكون متفرجاً عليه فى  	أثناء ذلك. *
*النقطة الثالثة هى كيف أنه  	يقول أن جبريل عندما رفع البصاق مع شئ من التراب تكون فى ذلك المكان حفرة هى  	سرة الإنسان، مع أن المعروف علمياً هو أن الحبل السرى الذى يتصل بالأم هو الذى  	تنتج عنه السرة. وآدم  	لم يولد من أم وكذلك حواء لذلك لم يكن لآدم سرة ولا لحواء، ولكن بعد ذلك أصبح  	لأولادهم سرة. أن الخطأ العلمى فى هذا الأمر واضح جداً.*
*ما معنى عبارة "خلق الله كتلة  	من التراب"؟!  *
*إن هذه العبارة لا معنى لها.  	فهو أما أن يقول خلق 	 	آدم من التراب، أو أن يقول كوّن الله كتلة من التراب والماء (اقرأ مقالاً  	آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). لكن معنى قوله  	"خلق كتلة من التراب" فالتراب كان موجوداً من الأصل. فما هو الجديد الذى خلقه؟!  	إنها صياغة غير معتادة. وكثيراً ما يرد فيما بعد ما يثبت فساد التكوين اللغوى  	والفكرى والعقائدى لهذا الكتاب.*










http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...the-Faith__229-Gospel-of-Barnaba_11-Spit.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*خرافة هياج  	الخيل وخلقة 	 	الكلب:*
*فى الأصحاح رقم 39: 3-12 كتب  	أنهم بعدما سألوا   	السيد المسيح ما الذى حدث بعد ذلك  	وعن سقوط الإنسان والصراعات التى حدثت: *
*[فأجاب يسوع: لما طرد الله 	 	الشيطان وطهَّر 	 	الملاك جبريل تلك الكتلة من التراب التى بصق عليها الشيطان خلق الله كل شئ  	حى من الحيوانات التى تطير ومن التى تدب   وتسبح وزين العالم بكلمة فيه فاقترب  	الشيطان يوماً من أبواب الجنة فلما رأى الخيل تأكل العشب أخبرها أنه إذا تأتىَّ  	لتلك الكتلة من التراب أن يصير لها نفس أصابها ضنك ولذلك كان من مصلحتها أن  	تدوس تلك القطعة من التراب على طريقة لا تكون بعدها صالحة لشئ، فثارت الخيل  	وأخذت تعدو بشدة على تلك القطعة من التراب التى كانت بين الزنابق والورود فأعطى  	الله من ثم روحاً لذلك الجزء النجس من التراب الذى وقع عليه بصاق الشيطان الذى  	كان أخذه 	 	جبريل من الكتلة وأنشأ 	 	الكلب فأخذ ينبح فروع الخيل؛ فهربت.]*
*
*
*
*
*معنى ذلك الكلام أن 	 	الكلب هو مخلص البشرية!!! وذلك لأن الشيطان أهاج الخيل على الإنسان لأن  	الإنسان إذا خلق –بحسب قول الشيطان للخيل- سوف يصيب الخيل ضنك أو ضيق. فثارت  	الخيل ولا نعلم هل ثارت على الله أم على من ثارت؟؟! ثم هل يظل الله متفرجاً وهو  	يرى الخيل تجرى على كتلة التراب التى خلقها؟ هل الله لا يستطيع أن يأمر الخيل  	بأن تذهب من هذا المكان أو أن يرسل 	 	جبريل مثلاً لكى يطردهم؟ حتى لو فرضنا جدلاً أن الخيل من الممكن أن تثور ضد  	مشيئة الله، مع أن المعروف أن الله هو ضابط للكل، فهل يمكن أن يخلق الله شيئاً  	من بصاق 	 	الشيطان النجس حسب ما ورد فى النص هذا إذا افترضنا أن أصلاً أن للشيطان  	بصاق؟!! *
*علاوة على ذلك فإنه يقول: 	*
*[فأعطى الله من ثم روحاً لذلك  	الجزء النجس من التراب الذى وقع عليه بصاق الشيطان.] *
*كيف أعطى الله روحاً "لذلك  	الجزء النجس"؟!! وكيف يخلق الله روح ويرسله فى جزء نجس والمفروض أن الخلق  	الإلهى يكون طاهراً؟!!! وكيف يقال على 	 	الكلب ذلك الكلام، فماذا يكون وضعه؟! روحه من عند الله وجسده هو بصاق من 	 	الشيطان والتراب من الخلق القديم. فالمسألة بها كثير من التشويش. * 
*ثم يقول أن الله *
*[أنشأ 	 	الكلب فأخذ ينبح فروع الخيل فهربت]. *
*إذا افرضنا أن الشيطان بصق  	وأن 	 	جبريل أزال البصاق، فيكون بصاق هذا الشيطان جزء من جهنم مثلاً، أو أن يكون  	مزلقه للأشرار، مثلما يقال {زود المبلة            طين}، لكن لا ينشئ الله منها خليقة!!!  	والكاتب بذلك جعل الكلب أفضل من الخيل بينما 	الكتاب المقدس يقول "اَلْفَرَسُ  	مُعَدٌّ لِيَوْمِ الْحَرْبِ أَمَّا النُّصْرَةُ فَمِنَ الرَّبِّ" (ام 21: 31)  	(اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  	والمقالات).  	ومن المعروف أيضاً أن العرب يعتزون بالخيل اعتزازاً كبيراً. والشاعر العربى قال  	عن الخيل "مُكر مُفر مُقبل مُدبر معاً كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من عالِ". وفى 	 	سفر نشيد الأنشاد الذى لسليمان يقول عن العروس التى ترمز إلى الكنيسة  	"لَقَدْ شَبَّهْتُكِ يَا حَبِيبَتِي بِفَرَسٍ فِي مَرْكَبَاتِ فِرْعَوْنَ"  	(نش1: 9).*
*فما الذى يجعل الخيل تثور على  	الله بينما 	 	الكلب يطيعه؟!! هذا قلب للأوضاع. فالناس تعتبر أن الخيل تتصف بالشهامة  	وتتصف بالقوة وتتصف بالأقدام. بينما يبتعد الناس عن الكلب عندما يكون فى نيتهم  	أن يمارسوا أمر مقدس. إذاً يوجد هنا قلب للأوضاع أن الكلب هو الذى ينقذ 	 	آدم، والخيل تريد أن تهلكه. ولماذا تريد أن تهلكه؟!!*
*طبعاً لا يقبل أحد أن يكون  	الكلب هو مخلص البشرية. فإذا كانت المسيحية تقول أن 	 	كلمة الله الذى تجسد فى ملء الزمان هو مخلص البشرية. ويقول 	 	إنجيل برنابا أن الكلب هو مخلص البشرية. فأنظروا يا ذوى الالباب وأحكموا  	وليحكم العالم كله أيهما أصدق 	 	الأناجيل الأربعة أم 	 	هذا الإنجيل المزيف المزعوم؟!!*
*
*
*
*
*
*






http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-the-Faith__230-Gospel-of-Barnaba_12-Dog.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*خرافات  إنجيل برنابا: الملاك جبريل وكتلة التراب







* *من الأمور الغريبة أن الكاتب  	فى نفس الفقرة يقول أن الله عندما جاء لكى يخلق 	 	آدم بعد خمسة وعشرون ألف سنة يقول"*
*[طهر 	 	الملاك جبريل تلك الكتلة من التراب] *
*فما الذى يقصده من كلمة  	تراب؟! هل طينة معجونة أم تراب متطاير عادى؟! وكيف يطهرها جبريل؟ فهل يمكن أن  	يغسل التراب بالماء؟ هذا شئ مستحيل!! ولو كان عجين من  	[FONT=&quot] 	 	الطين[/FONT] كيف يتخلل الماء  	الطين من الداخل لكى يغسله؟ *
*فكيف طهر جبريل هذه الكتلة من  	التراب التى بصق عليها 	 	الشيطان؟!! كان من الممكن أن يكتفى بأن يزيل البصاق الذى     بصقه الشيطان -الذى  	لا وجود له أصلاً- وينتهى الموضوع. لكن كيف يقول أنه طهَّر كتله التراب؟ وبأى  	مفهوم؟ وبأى أسلوب؟ *
*نحن فى مفهومنا بكون التطهير  	بالمعمودية أي بالماء. وأيضاً يوجد عند اليهود تطهيرات بالماء. ويوجد أوامر فى  	ناموس موسى أن الإنسان لكى يتطهر من أي شئ نجس يجب أن يغتسل بالماء. وأيضا عند  	المسلمين الوضوء هو بالماء. فما هو التطهير الذى تكلم عنه 	 	إنجيل برنابا المزعوم؟؟*
*
*
*
*








http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...__231-Gospel-of-Barnaba_13-Angel-Gebreel.html












*​*


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*خرافات  إنجيل برنابا: اليوبيل






* *من ضمن الأمور التى يجب أن  	يقف عندها الإنسان هى موضوع اليوبيل كما وردف فى هذا الإنجيل المزيف. طبعاً هذا  	الانجيل المزعوم مملوء بالأخطاء الجغرافية والتاريخية 
*
*
*
* وقد ذكر المترجم  	نفسه أن الكاتب تكلم عن اليوبيل أنه كان كل مائة سنة، واليوبيل كما ورد فى 	 	ناموس موسى كان كل خمسين سنة. ولم يبدأ أن يكون كل مائة سنة إلا عندما قرر  	ذلك بابا روما فى سنة 1300م أي فى بداية القرن الرابع عشر. لذلك استنتج المترجم  	خليل سعادة أن كاتب هذا الكتاب لابد أن يكون رجل عاش فى مرحلة متأخرة، وليس فى  	القرون الأولى للمسيحية، لأن اليوبيل كان يُحتفل به حتى سنة 1300م كل خمسين  	سنة، وليس كل مائة سنة. فالكاتب شخص لم يعاصر اليوبيل عندما كان كل خمسين سنة،  	لكنه عاش عندما كان اليوبيل كل مائة سنة. * 
*هذا إلى جوار أخطاء جغرافية  	وأخطاء فى الموازين وأخطاء عديدة جداً. 
*
*
*
*
*






http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Faith__232-Gospel-of-Barnaba_14-Jubilee.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*خرافات  إنجيل برنابا: القمل و اللؤلؤ!

* *فى أصحاح رقم 57 النص رقم 17  	يقول الكاتب:*
*[وكل قملة كانت على إنسان  	حباً فى الله تتحول إلى لؤلؤة].*
*أى أنه بذلك يشجع الناس على  	عدم النظافة. لكن هل يقصد بهذا التعبير جماعة معينة أم الذين يحبون القذارة  	عموماً والذين لا يستحمون ولا يهتمون بالنظافة تمسحاً فى الدين حتى تجرى على  	ثيابهم وعلى شعورهم أنواعاً من القمل؟ هذا أمر غريب! *
*كان من يمكنه مثلاً أن يقول  	أن الإنسان الفقير سوف يكافئ عن فقره. والإنسان المسكين سوف يجد مسرة فى الحياة  	الأبدية، فيكون الكلام مقبولاً، كما قال   	السيد المسيح "طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ  	بِالرُّوحِ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى  	لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ" (مت 5: 3،4). *
*لكن ما هو هذا التطويب! القمل  	الذى فى الشعر! وهل هذا الدين يدعوا إلى النظافة؟! أنا أعرف أن الأديان  	الموجودة هنا فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط كلها تدعوا إلى الاهتمام بنظافة الإنسان  	حتى ولو كان فقيراً. ليس عيباً أن يكون الإنسان فقيراً ولكن العيب هو أن يكون  	غير نظيف وخاصةً إذا كان ينوى أن يمارس الشعائر الدينية. توجد دعوة إلى النظافة  	فى جميع الأديان فى المنطقة.*
*
*
*
*
*
*




http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...the-Faith__233-Gospel-of-Barnaba_15-Lice.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*

يتببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع  

لاحقا 

*


----------



## احبك ربي (27 فبراير 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ربنا يعوض تعبك بكل خير 
و اسأل كيف يمكننا ان ننشر هذا البحث و خاصة لان فعلا الموضوع مطلوب نشرة على الملأ


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2012)

*كيف تساعد في بناء وإنتشار منتدى الكنيسة؟*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*لسه للبحث بقيه ممتعه  جدا د مرقص  وعظات للتنزيل*


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

* خرافات  إنجيل برنابا: الجمل ووجهه!*

 *  	الجمل ورفضه لرؤية وجهه لأنه قبيح:*
*فى أصحاح رقم 77 النص رقم 15  	يقول:*
*[لقد صح مثل الجمل أنه لا  	يرغب أن يشرب من الماء الصافى لأنه لا يريد أن ينظر إلى وجهه القبيح.*
*فكاتب هذا الكتاب يفترض هنا  	أن الجمل عنده عقل يميز به القبح والجمال. إذا كان للجمل عقل يميز به القبح من  	الجمال فسوف يفكر أيضاً أن الماء الصافى مفيد له صحياً من الماء العتم. * 
*أما حقيقة أن الجمل أو أي  	حيوان آخر من الممكن أن ينزعج إذا نظر فى الماء الصافى ربما يكون بسبب أن  	المياه الصافية تعكس صورته بوضوح فيظن أنه يوجد حيوان آخر مماثل له داخل المياه  	فيخاف أن يدب برأسه فى المياه فتصطدم رأسه برأس هذا الحيوان الآخر؛ لأنه لا  	يعرف شكله هو نفسه. *
*كيف يقال أن الجمل ينظر إلى  	وجهه أنه قبيح؟ هل إذا أراد 	 	الجمل أن يختار زوجة له هل يختار غزالة أم أحدى الجميلات من البشر أم أنه  	سوف يختار ناقة مثله؟ أن الكاتب يعتبر أن الجمل وجهه قبيح وهذه وجهه نظره هو  	لكن ليست وجهة نظر الجمل. فإذا كان الكاتب لا يحب شكل الجمل يوجد غيره من لا  	يرى ذلك. *
*ثم لماذا يتهم الجمل بالقبح؟  	إن كل فصيلة من الحيوانات أو الكائنات يكون مقياس الجمال بالنسبة لها هو حسب  	نوعها هى. فمثلا الجمل يعتبر أن الناقة هى أجمل شئ إذا قيست بأنثى الفرس. فأنثى  	الفرس شئ مزعج بالنسبة له، وهو يجد الجمال فى الناقة وليس فى أنثى الفرس. فكيف  	يقول كاتب هذا الكتاب أن الجمل لا يريد أن يشرب لأنه لا يريد أن ينظر إلى وجهه  	القبيح؟ *
*وكيف يدرك الجمل أن المنعكس  	على سطح المياه هو وجهه؟ *
*إن الإنسان يستطيع أن يدرك  	ذلك لأنه يعرف أن المرآة تعكس صورته. ومع ذلك فإن كثير من الناس حينما يجلسون  	على كراسى فى قاعة بها مرايات، يظنون أن أمامهم قاعة أخرى ويجلس فيها أناس  	آخرون (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم  	الأسئلة والمقالات). وأحياناً يتجه بعضهم فى اتجاه الزجاج فيصطدم به. بمعنى أن الإنسان نفسه  	أحياناً لا يدرك أن هذه صورة فى مرآة. فهل نطالب 	 	الجمل بإدراك هذه الحقيقة؟!*
*ثم أن الجمل من الممكن أن  	ينزعج من الماء الصافى لأنه يرى فيه عمق كبيراً فيخشى أن يغرق فى هذه المياه  	العميقة. أو أن تكون صفحة المياه جاء عليها انعكاس ضوئى شديد يخيفه أو يؤذى  	عينيه. أما الماء العكر فلا يعكس الضوء، فما الذى ادخل هذا الكاتب فى مواضيع هو  	أجهل من أن يتكلم فيها بهذه الطريقة؟!! 
*
*
*
*
*
*
*








http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...he-Faith__234-Gospel-of-Barnaba_16-Camel.html


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*الخلاصة في  إنجيل برنابة!





* *ولذلك فإن كل المنصفين من  	علماء المسلمين وكبار الأدباء تبرأوا من هذا الكتاب وقالوا أنه كتاب مملوء  	بالأخطاء والخرافات ويجب أن نتبرأ منها. فإذا كان هذا رأى علماء المسلمين  	فبالأولى يكون هذا هو رأى الكنيسة. لأنه إلى جوار الخرافات والأخطاء الموجودة  	فيه، فأنه ينكر عقائد أساسية فى المسيحية. كما أن اليهود أيضاً لم يقبلوا هذا  	الكتاب. *
*أما أنصاف المتعلمين فهم  	الذين يحاولون أن يعملوا ضجة حول هذا الكتاب بدعوة أن هذا هو الإنجيل الحقيقى،  	بينما الأناجيل الموجودة لدينا هى أناجيل مزيفة. *
*نحن مستعدون أن نضع الحقائق  	أمام من يريد ونناقشها. فإن كان أي شخص يقبل أن 	 	الشيطان يبصق، وأن 	 	الكلب هو الذى يخلص الإنسان، إلخز فليقل لنا... هذه الأمور لا يقبلها أي  	إنسان عاقل. ولذلك يوجد كثير من الناس يتحمسون لبعض القضايا دون أن دراسة هناك  	آخرون يقولون للظلمة نوراً وللنور ظلمة وعن هؤلاء قال الله:*
*"وَيْلٌ لِلْقَائِلِينَ  	لِلشَّرِّ خَيْراً وَلِلْخَيْرِ شَرّاً الْجَاعِلِينَ  	 	الظَّلاَمَ نُوراً  	وَالنُّورَ ظَلاَماً الْجَاعِلِينَ الْمُرَّ حُلْواً وَالْحُلْوَ مُرّاً" (اش5:  	20).*
* 	 أنا أحذر من لوى الحقائق  	وقلبها. لكن الحوار مع الذين يقولون هذا الكلام لا يجب أن يكون بالمشاجرة.  	فالحوار العقلانى هو الذى يستطيع أن يقدم الحقيقة بطريقة يقبلها الآخر بينما  	التشدد والكلمات الجارحة تؤدى إلى مزيد من الشقاق ومزيد من التباعد (اقرأ  	مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  	والمقالات). نحن كمسيحين عندنا وصية تقول: "مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ  	يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ"  	(1بط  3: 15). أي يجب أن يكون التعامل مع الناس بوداعة وخوف من الله. لأن  	الإنسان لابد أن يسلك فى خوف الله ولا يخاف من الناس.*
*  ​*






http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Faith__235-Gospel-of-Barnaba_17-Summary.html

​


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

* إنجيل برنابا المزعوم - القمص بيشوي كامل*

*   أهداف تأليف  كتاب إنجيل برنابا لـ مصطفى العرندي

* 

*الأربعة أهداف التي كتب من أجلها مصطفي العرندي إنجيل برنابا  	Gospel of Barnabas:*
*الهدف الأول: هو أن الخلاص والوعد بإسماعيل وليس بإسحق.*
*الهدف الثاني: إنكار لاهوت السيد  	المسيح وأنه ليس كلمة اللّه وروح منه.*
*
*
*الهدف الثالث: أن  	يسوع المسيح هو المسيح. لكن المسيا سيأتي بعد المسيح الذي هو  	محمد.*
*الهدف الرابع: أن 	المسيح لم يصلب لكن شبه لهم.*
*
*

* 

*​ *الهدف الأول: إسماعيل واسحق*
*ذكر مصطفي العرندي كاتب هذا  	الإنجيل المزيف أن  	الملاك جبرائيل كلّم يسوع وقال  	له: "انهض يا 	يسوع واذكر  	إبراهيم الذي كان يريد أن يقدم ابنه الوحيد إسماعيل ذبيحة للّه"  	(ص  	15). وفي موضع آخر: 	"فأجاب يسوع صدقوني لأني أقول لكم الحق أن العهد صُنع بإسماعيل لا لاسحق".  	وحينئذ قال التلاميذ يا معلم 	هكذا كُتب في كتاب موسى أن العهد صُنع لاسحق. فأجاب يسوع متأوهاً "هذا هو  	المكتوب. لكن موسى لم يكتبه ولا يسوع بل أحبارنا الذين لا يخافون اللّه" (ص  	68).*
*وهكذا أو كالعادة عندما يعجز الكاتب عن إثبات الحق يدعى تحريف التوراة  	والإنجيل. والعجيب جداً 	أن يكون هذا السبب هو السبب الرئيسي  	لصلب السيد المسيح له المجد. وإذا رجعنا  	إلى المرجع الصحيح في 	سفر التكوين (ص 18: 21) من التوراة نجده يسجل أن اسحق هو الذي قدم ذبيحة وليس  	إسماعيل.*
*والسؤال الاَن: ما هدف توراة اليهود في تغيير اسحق بدل إسماعيل. بل أن العهد  	الجديد الذي هو الإنجيل كمكمِّل للتوراة يسجل أن الذي قدمه إبراهيم ذبيحة هو  	اسحق ابن الموعد راجع (رو 9: 7)، (غلا 4: 23).*
*من كل ذلك نجد إن الهدف الأول من كتابة هذا الإنجيل هو أن يكون الوعد والذبيحة  	لإسماعيل وليس 	لاسحق.*
* 

*​ *الهدف الثاني: إنكار أن المسيح هو كلمه الله  	وروح منه. أي أنه ابن الله  	المولود بالروح*
*التوراة والإنجيل يؤكدان أن المسيح هو كلمة اللّه آخذاً جسداً من العذراء مريم.  	ولذلك وُلد بدون أب 	وكلمة اللّه يدعى  	 	ابن اللّه. لأن الكلمة الناطقة مولود من ذات اللّه. إنها ليست  	ولادة جسدية ولا أحد يستطيع أن 	ينكر أن السيد المسيح هو كلمة اللّه وروح منه. ولكن كاتب إنجيل برنابا أراد أن  	يطمس هذه الحقيقة المعروفة 	في كل الكتب.*
*وهذا هو الهدف الثاني من كتابة إنجيل برنابا.*
*مقتطقات من إنجيل برنابا:*
*يقول يسوع إن العالم مجنون. وكانوا يدعونني آلهاً، ولما قال ذلك بكى (ص 74).  	وقال آخرون أنه ليس اللّه ولا ابن اللّه، لأن ليس للّه جسد يلد بل هو نبي عظيم  	من اللّه. (ص 75).*
*وهنا تخيل مصطفي العرندي أن الولادة جسدية ونسى أنه كلمة اللّه وروحاً منه. وأن  	الولادة هنا روحية. "ولما رفع رأسه قال ليكن ملعون كل من يدرج في أقوالي  	إني  	ابن اللّه" (ص 87).*
*ثم قال يسوع يا رب "إن العالم كله أغواه الشيطان فقال إني ابنك وشريكك" (ص 85)  	(اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  	والمقالات).  	وهنا يؤكد 	الكاتب أن العالم كله وقع في الضلال. واستمر في تكرار هذا الموضوع أن المسيح  	ليس إلا نبي وليس ابن اللّه 	وكلمته. في صفحات الكتاب 74، 75، 84، 87، 107، 110، 143، 146، 194، 253،  	306 وهذا التكرار 	الكثير يكشف عن السر الخفي في قلب الكاتب من نحو السيد المسيح كلمة اللّه  	المولود بالروح.*
*ثم تكلم على لسان السيد المسيح معبراً عن ضعفه الشديد. فقال يسوع إني لا أقدر  	على خلق ذبابة 	ص 146. وأنه يأتي بعدكم بعدة سنين حينما يبطل  	إنجيلي ولا يكاد يوجد ثلاثون  	مؤمناً (ص 115).*
*ثم قال إن الشيطان ضللكم بواسطة الجنود الرومانيين عندما قلتم إنني أنا اللّه.  	ص 194. فإني وأنا 	لا طاقة لي أن أخلق ذبابة، بل إني زائل.*
*وهكذا يجاهد هذا الكاتب بكل قوة لتضليل المسيحيين سواء بنسبة ما يزعمه إلى  	الشيطان تارة وإلى 	الجنود الرومان تارة أخرى. بل أنه نسب إلى السيد المسيح أنه قال أمام رئيس  	الكهنة والوالي وثلاثة جيوش 	كل منهما 100000 جندي إلى 600000 جندي متقلدي السلاح خرجوا لتسكين الشعب من  	يسوع.*
*قال إني برئ من كل ما  	قاله الناس عنى. إني أعظم البشر. (ص 139 إلى ص 143).*
*فلو كان  	 	برنابا هذا قد كتب كل ما هو وارد في هذا الكتاب الخيالي لورد ذكره  	أيضاً في  	القرآن أو 	على الأقل في كتب المفسرين كالطبري والبيضاوي أو أحد المؤرخين كالمقريزي حتى  	القرن الرابع عشر.*
*لذلك فالأمر متروك للقارئ لتفسير القصد من كتابة هذا الكتاب.*
* 

*​ *ثالثاً: الهدف الثالث: أن يسوع ليس هو المسيح ولكن المسيا سيأتي بعد المسيح  	الذي هو 	محمد رسول الله.*
*يقول  	د. محمد شفيق غربال عنه إنه: "إنجيل مزيف يصرح على لسان عيسى أنه ليس  	المسيح إنما 	جاء مبشراً بمحمد الذي سيكون هو 	المسيا".*
*وكاتب هذا الإنجيل يركز بكل قوته على أن يسوع ليس المسيح بل جاء ليهيئ الطريق  	أمام رسول 	اللّه الذي هو المسيا. وأن لقب مسيا خلق خصيصاً لمحمد رسول اللّه. وكما قلنا أن  	الكاتب كان يهودياً أصلاً 	ودارساً للتوراة. ولذا فقد ألغى شخصية  	يوحنا المعمدان (النبي يحيى أو سيدنا  	يحيى) كما هو وارد  	في القرآن، الذي جاء 	خصيصاً ليهيئ طريق  	التوبة أمام المسيح كلمة اللّه استبدل به المسيح جاعلاً منه  	نبي ليهيئ الطريق أمام 	رسول اللّه.*
*وتأييداً لتزييفه استعمل نفس الاَيات والشواهد الواردة فى الأناجيل على لسان  	يوحنا العمدان. قال 	يسوع "لأني لست أهلاً أن أحل سيور حذاء رسول اللّه الذي يسمونه المسيّا" (ص 64).  	ثم قال وأنا صوت 	صارخ في البرية كلها. يصرخ أعدوا طريق رسول اللّه. 	والذي لا خلاف عليه أن الشخص الذي جاء ليهيئ الطريق أمام الرب هو يوحنا  	المعمدان ملاك 	العهد. الذي قال عنه  	ملاخي النبي في العهد القديم: "ها آنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيئ  	الطريق أمامي ويأتي بغتة إلى 	هيكل السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به. هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود"  	(ملا 3: 1).*
*وفي العهد الجديد يقول  	متى الإنجيلي عن يوحنا قوله "أنا أعمدكم بماء للتوبة  	ولكن الذي بعدي هو 	أقوى مني الذي لست أهلاً أن أحل حذاءه هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار" (مت 3:  	11). "وفي تلك الأيام 	جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز في برية اليهود قائلاً توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت  	السموات، فإن الذي قيل عنه 	بأشعياء النبي القائل صوت صارخ في البرية أعدوا طريق الرب اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة"  	(مت 3: 1-3).*
*ويقول إنجيل معملنا مرقس: "كما هو مكتوب في الأنبياء ها أنذا أرسل أمام وجهك  	ملاكي الذي يهيئ 	طريقك قدامك. صوت صارخ في البرية أعدوا طريق الرب اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة. كان  	يوحنا يعمد في 	البرية ويكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمعفرة الخطايا" (مر 1: 2- 4).*
*وإنجيل معلما لوقا يقول: "وإذ كان الشعب ينتظر والجميع يفكرون عن يوحنا لعله  	المسيح أجاب 	يوحنا الجميع قائلاً أنا أعمدكم بماء ولكن يأتي من هو أقوى منى الذي لسن أهلاً  	أن أحل سيور حذائه هو  	سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار" (لو 3: 16،15).*
*وأخيراً يقول يوحنا في  	إنجيله: "وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين أرسل اليهود من  	أورشليم كهنة ولاويين 	ليسألوه من أنت فأعترف ولم ينكر وأقر إني ليست أنا المسيح وسألون إذن ماذا؟  	إيليا أنت؟ ماذا تقول عن 	نفسك "قال أنا صوت صارخ في البرية قوموا طريق الرب كما قال  	أشعياء النبي، أنا  	أعمدكم بماء ولكن في 	وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه هو الذي يأتي بعدي الذي صار قدامي الذي لست  	مستحقاً أن أحل سيور 	حذائه" (يو 1: 19-27).*
*بالرغم من ذلك كله يكرر في  	مواضع كثيرة من الكتاب قول افتراء للسيد المسيح:  	صدقوني إني 	رأيته وقدمت له الاحترام وقلت يا رسول اللّه ليكن اللّه معكم وليجعلني أهلاً أن  	أحل سيور حذائك. ص 65، 69، 110، 126، 128، 146، 147، 148، 252، 298، 306.*
* 

*​ *رابعاً: الهدف الرابع: صلب السيد المسيح*
*وهذه النقطة هي بيت القصيد في  	هذا الكتاب. وعرضها الكاتب بطريقة تريح نفسه وما  	يؤمن به. 	خاصة أنه يهودياً والمعروف أن اليهود حاولوا ويحاولون بشتى الطرق تبرئة  	أنفسهم من صلب السيد المسيح.*
*ويلصقون التهمة بالرومان. ومن ناحية أخرى أنه اعتنق الإسلام أيضاً الذي ينكر  	صلب المسيح في حين أن 	المرجع الحقيقي لقصة صلب المسيح مشروحة تفصيلاً، وفي كثر من موضع في التوراة.  	باعتبار أن المسيح 	كلمة اللّه هو فادى البشرية في الأناجيل الأربعة.*
*قصة صلب المسيح حسب رواية مصطفي العرندي:*
*1- سبب صلب المسيح*
*لقد سأل اليهود يسوع: من الذي سيأتي من سلالته المسيا الموعود به. اسحق أم  	إسماعيل، فرد يسوع 	قائلاً: إسماعيل. فلما سمع رئيس الكهنة هذا القول حنق وصرخ لنرجم هذا الفاجر  	لأنه إسماعيلي (ص 301). 	وللحال قام الكتبة والفريسيون ليضربوا يسوع. فهرب من بينهم فضربوا بعضهم بعضاً  	فمات 1555 رجل. (ص 301).*
*وهكذا هو سبب صلب المسيح... ونترك القارئ ليفهم القصد من هذا الكلام. وخصوصاً  	وأن اليهود 	يعرفون جيداً أنهم نسل اسحق والمسيح من نسله.*
*2- هروب السيد المسيح للسماء*
*وفجأة جاء الملائكة  	جبريل وروفائيل وأورييل وخطفوا يسوع من النافذة المشرفة على  	الجنوب. 	ووضعوه في السماء الثالثة في صحبة  	الملائكة التي تسبح اللّه". (ص 308).*
*3- يهوذا يتغير شكله إلى  	شكل السيد المسيح*
*"ولما دخل يهوذا مع جنود الرومان إلى الحجرة كان يسوع قد حملته الملائكة إلى  	السماء. وكان 	التلاميذ نيام، عندئذ تغير يهوذا في الوجه والنطق وصار شبه المسيح، فقبضوا  	عليه وكان الشبه شديداً حتى:*
*أ- أن برنابا والعذراء  	مريم ويوحنا ذهبوا وراءه للصليب (ص 310).*
*ب- قال يهوذا للوالي وقت  	المحاكمة أن يسوع ساحر وقد حولني هكذا  		بسحره (ص 312).*
*ج- قال برنابا الحق أقول إن  	صوت يهوذا ووجهه وشخصه بلغت من الشبه بيسوع أن  	اعتقد تلاميذه والمؤمنون كافة أنه هو يسوع (ص 314).*​ *4- تكملة القصة، لم يكتف الكاتب بتزييف هذه القصة لكنه:*
*أ- اتهم بقية التلاميذ أنهم لا يخافون اللّه فذهبوا ليلاً وسرقوا جسد يهوذا  	وخبأوه وأشاعوا أن يسوع قام (ص 315).*
*ب- اتهم القديس بولس الرسول أنه لا يخاف اللّه ولفَّق رسائله بقوله عن  	صلب  	المسيح. وذلك ليكمل مشواره في التزييف (ص 320).*
*ج- أنزل اللّه المسيح مرة  	أخرى لمده ثلاث أيام لتراه  		أمه ولم يسمح لأحد من التلاميذ برؤية (ص 316).*​ *5- ختام القصة*
*وأراد العرندي أنه يختم التزييف فقال:*
*ا- إن التلاميذ تفرَّقو ا في العالم.*
*ب- لا يزالو ا يبشرون أن ابن اللّه. أي  		كلمة اللّه المتجسد.*
*ج- اشترك معهم في هذا  	الخداع بولس الرسول (ص 320).*
*د- أن يسوع قال لبرنابا إن قضية  	صلب المسيح ستبقى في ضلالها إلى أن يأتي محمد  	رسول اللّه الذي متى جاء كشف هذا الخداع (ص 318).*
*
*






http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Gospel-of-Bernabas-05-Mostafa-El-Arnady.html

​


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*مقدمة ترجمة  د. خليل سعادة لإنجيل برنابا



http://st-takla.org/

 
* 

*التالي هو ملخص مقدمة أول ترجمة  	 	عربية للكتاب. ترجمها الدكتور خليل سعادة بتاريخ  	15 مارس  1908. 	ونشرها السيد محمد رشيد رضا منشئ مجلة المنار في 21 صفر 1326.*
*وقد أورد 	الدكتور خليل سعادة في مقدمة الترجمة بحثاً علمياً حول حقيقة هذا الكتاب  	تتلخص فيما يلي:*
*1- لغة الكتاب الأصلية*
*
*

*


* 
*St-Takla.org Image: Doctor Khalil Saada (Kalil Sa3ada)*
*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          الدكتور خليل سعادة*​ *النسخة الوحيدة المعروفة في العالم الذي نقل عنها هذا  	الإنجيل هي نسخة إيطالية  	في مكتبة بلاط فينا 	ص ج سطر 8.*
* 

*​ *2- غلاف الكتاب*
*غلاف الكتاب من الجلد الضارب إلى الصفرة النحاسية ويحيط بها على الحواف الأربعة  	خطان 	مُذَهَّبان، وفي مركز الجلد نقش بارز من التذهيب تحيط به حافة مزدوج من نقوش ذهبية  	متباينة الأشكال 	يسميها الغربيون الطراز العربى، ويستدلون على ذلك أنه طراز شرقي. خصوصاً وأن  	هناك صك في البندقية 	لمعاهدة بين الدولة العلية والبندقية. ويرجع عهدها إلى القرن السادس عشر موجوداً  	بالقسطنطينية مجلد بجلدة 	تضارع ذات الجلدة الخاصة بهذا الإنجيل ص ج سطر 14- 23.*
* 

*​ *3- قصة اكتشاف نسخه أخرى أسبانية*
*في أوائل القرن الثامن عشر وجدت نسخة أخرى أسبانية، قام المستشرق سايك بالتعليق  	عليها. 	وترجمها الدكتور منكهوس في أكسفورد إلى اللغة الإنجليزية. وواضح من تعليق سايك  	أن هذه النسخة 	مترجمة عن النسخة الإيطالية بقلم رجل مسلم يسمى مصطفي العرندي الذي كان راهب  	اسمه "فوامنيو" 	ويروى في المقدمة قصة اكتشافه للنسخة الإيطالية التي نقل عنها. بأنه عثر على  	كتابات  	للقديس إريناوس يندد 	برسائل الرسول ويستند إلى كتاب اسمه إنجيل برنابا. مع العلم بأنه بدراسة كل ما  	كتبه القديس اريناوس في 	كتابته لم يذكر أي إشارة بالمرة لإنجيل اسمه برنابا. وأن القديس إريناوس لم  	يندد برسائل بولس الرسول، بل 	كتب عنها الكثير. وفي أحد الأيام كان في مكتبة البابا اسكتس الخامس. كان هذا  	الراهب في المكتبة ووقع 	نوم على البابا ودخل الراهب إلى المكتبة، وكان الكتاب الأول الذي وضع عليه هو  	هذا الإنجيل، فكاد يطير 	من الفرح، وخبأه في ردائه ولبث إلى أن أفاق البابا واستأذنه بالانصراف. ثم  	طالعه بشوق عظيم فاعتنق على هذا الدين الإسلامي (ص هـ).*
*ويبدو أن هذا  	الراهب فرامنيو كان يهودياً لأن له إيمان يفوق الوصف بالتوراة.*
*وهو عينه الذي كتب النسخة  	الإيطالية وهو الذي ترجمها إلي اللغة الأسبانية.*
* 

*​ *


* 
*St-Takla.org Image: The Arabic margin notes (in red ink in the original) - the Italian Manu****** of  the Gospel of Barnabas*
*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          صورة المخطوط الإيطالي الخاص بـ إنجيل برنابا - ولاحظ الحواشي المكتوبة          بالغة العربية - بالخط الأحمر في النسخة الأصلية*​ *4- وجود ألفاظ وجمل عربية على النسخة الإيطالية*
*إن من يطالع هذا الكتاب ص (و) يجد صورة للغلاف مكتوب عليها ألفاظ عربية على  	هوامش 	النسخة مثل "اللّه عظيم". فكيف يمكن أن يكون الإنجيل مكتوب في القرون الأولى وهو  	مكتوب على حروفه 	ألفاظ عربية؟!*
* 

*​ *5- التشابه بين الكتاب وشعر دانتي*
*دانتي  	Dante شاعر إيطالي وهو أول من ذكر وصف الجحيم والسموات بصورة مختلفة تماماً عما  	جاء في 	الإنجيل والتوراة، وأيضاً  	القرآن  	(اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة  	والمقالات). لم يكتب أحد في التاريخ هذا الوصف قبل دانتي.  	وهذا يؤكد تماماً أن كاتب 	إنجيل برنابا أخذ وصف الجحيم والسموات من كتابات دانتي أي بعد القرن 14. يقول  	د. خليل سعادة "وقد 	يبعث على المقارنة بين كاتب هذا الإنجيل والشاعر دانتي ما في كليهما من ملابسات  	وتعابير لمؤلفات دانتي 	الشعرية التي يصف فيها الجحيم والجنة. إذ جاء في هذا الإنجيل أن هناك سبعة  	درجات للجحيم في مراتبها 	باختلاف الخطايا الكبيرة السبع. وأن هناك 9 سموات تأتي في قمتها الجنة فتكون  	العاشرة، ويُستنتَج من ذلك 	أن كاتب ذلك الإنجيل جاء بعد دانتي أو معاصر له فيكون برنابا هذا ظهر في القرن  	الرابع عشر. صفحة ح.*
* 

*​ *6- الكاتب الأصلي يهودي أندلسي اعتنق  	الإسلام*
*لا يجوز اتخاذ عدم العثور على الأصل العربي  	لهذا الإنجيل حجة على وجوده. لأن  	المطالع الشرقي 	يرى لأول وهلة أن الكاتب له إيمان بالقرآن حتى أن كثيرا من فقراته تكاد تكون  	ترجمات حرفية أو معنوية لاَيات قرآنية!*
*وكثير من الأقوال التي تنطبق على الأحاديث النبوية والأساطير العلمية التي لم  	يكن يعرفها حينئذ 	غير العرب، حتى أنك تجد في هذه الأيام على كثرة المستشرقين والمشتغلين باللغة  	العربية وتاريخ الإسلام من 	الغربيين من يعد عالماً بالحديث. صفحة ط.*
*غير أن القول أن هذا الإنجيل عربي الأصل، لا يترتب عليه أن يكون كاتبه عربي  	الأصل، بل أن 	الكاتب يهودي أندلسي اعتنق الإسلام بعد تنصره وإطلاعه على أناجيل النصارى.  	لأنك إذا أمعنت النظر في 	ذلك الكتاب وجدت لكاتبه إلماماً عجيباً بأسفار العهد القديم لا مثيل له بين طوائف النصارى.*
*والمعروف أن كثيرا من يهود الأندلس كانوا يتضلعون باللغة العربية والاطلاع على  	القرآن 	والأحاديث النبوية مثل العرب. صفحة (ى).*
*ومن أكبر الأدلة على ذلك اهتمام الكاتب بالختان حتى أنه يقول: بأن الكلاب أفضل  	من الغلف أي 	غير  	المختونين! وهذا فكر يهودي محض. صفحة (ى).*
*بل أن هذا الإنجيل يتضمن كثير من التقاليد التلمودية التي يتعذر على غير  	اليهودي معرفتها. وفيه 	أيضاً شيء من معاني الأحاديث والأقاصيص الإسلامية الشائعة على ألسنة العامة،  	ولا سند لها في كثير من 	الكتب، ولا يتأتى لأحد الإطلاع عليها إلا إذا كان في بيئة عربية. مما يؤكد أن  	الكاتب الأصلي هو يهودي 	أندلسي أعتنق الإسلام بعد تنصره صفحة (ى) سطر 24.*
* 

*​ *7- عدم ذِكْر الكتاب في أي من كتب العرب أو في القرآن*
*والذي يؤيد هذا الرأي أنه لم يرد ذكر لهذا الإنجيل في كتابات مشاهير المسلمين  	سواء في العصور 	القديمة أو الحديثة حتى ولا في مؤلفات مَنْ انقطع منهم إلى الأبحاث والمجادلات  	الدينية. مع أن إنجيل برنابا 	هذا أمضى سلاح لهم في مثل تلك المناقشات وليس ذلك فقط. بل لم يرد ذكر هذا  	الإنجيل في فهارس الكتب
	العربية القديمة عند العرب أو العجم المستشرقين الذين وضلعوا فهارس لأندر  	الكتب العربية من قديمة وحديثة. صفحة (ط) سطر 11.*
* 

*​ *8- هذا الكتاب كُتب في القرن الرابع عشر*
*وهناك دليل يمكن معه الجزم بشأن الزمن الذي كتب فيه. وهو النص الوارد في ص  	123، ص 	125 أي  	سنة اليوبيل التي تجئ الاَن مرة كل مئة سنة.*
*والمعروف أن اليوبيل اليهودي لا يجئ إلا مرة كل خمسين سنة. وأن أول مَنْ حدَّد  	اليوبيل بمئة سنة 	في التاريخ كان البابا ديوناسيوس سنة 1300 م.*
*لكن  	الباباوات اللاحقين أرجعوه إلى  	خمسين سنة، ثم إلى 33 سنة.*
*من هذا يتضح أن الزمن الوحيد الذي يمكن فيه لكاتب أن يتكلم عن يوبيل يقع كل مئة  	سنة هو هذا 	الوقت الذي كان معاصراً للشاعر دانتي في القرن 14. صفحة ى.*
*9- أما القول الذي يشيعه البعض بأن التاريخ يذكر أن البابا جلالسيوس الأول  	لسنة 492 م حرّم قراءة بعض 	الكتب ومن بينها إنجيل برنابا. فهذا لم يحدث. وإلا لذاع الخبر ولو سماعاً عن نبي المسلمين. لأن هذا الكتاب فيه  	من العبارات 	الصريحة المتكررة. بل والفصول الصافية التي تذكر اسمه في عرضها ذِكراً صريحاً  	لا يقبل شكاً أو تأويلاً. 	وليس ذلك فقط بل لم يتصل بخلفائه الذين أتوا من بعده ولا بالعرب الذين دخلوا  	الأندلس.*
*أخيراً قد سجلت موسوعة العلوم البريطانية تزوير أمر قصة البابا جلاسيوس هذا  	صفحة ل، وصفحة م.*
*المترجم خليل سعادة القاهرة في  	13  	مارس 1908.*
*
*






http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Gospel-of-Bernabas-06-Khalil-Saada-Intro.html
 ​


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*الخلاصة حول  إنجيل برنابا المزيف


**كلمه أخيره في خاتمة هذا التسجيل*
*هذه الأمور التي من أجلها كُتب إنجيل برنابا يمكن دراستها دراسة بسيطة بروح  	المحبة والتسامح 	لفهمها ومعرفة حقيقتها.*
* 

*​ *أولاً: موضوع إسماعيل واسحق*
*


* 
*St-Takla.org Image: The Arabic margin notes (in red ink in the original) - the Italian Manu****** of  the Gospel of Barnabas*
*صورة في موقع الأنبا تكلا:          صورة المخطوط الإيطالي الخاص بـ إنجيل برنابا - ولاحظ الحواشي المكتوبة          بالغة العربية - بالخط الأحمر في النسخة الأصلية*​ *المرجع الحقيقي لهذا الأمر هو التوراة. فلو رجعنا إلى التوراة لوجدنا أنه يؤكد  	في سفر التكوين أن 	الذبيحة قدمت بإسحق   وليس بإسماعيل. وليس من حق أي إنسان بعد كتابة التوراة أن  	يدعى أن  	إسماعيل هو 	كان الذبيحة بدل أسحق.*
* 

*​ *ثانياً:  	السيد المسيح هو  	 	ابن اللّه. والمسيحية تؤمن بالتوحيد باللّه*
*فالمسيحيون لهم قانون إيمان يقول: "بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد" هذا من ناحية  	وحدانية اللّه. ولكن عندما 	نتحدث عن طبيعة اللّه فنحن نتحدث عن إله موجود بذاته أولاً... ناطق بكلمة  	ثانياً... حي بروحه ثالثاً... إله 	واحد.*
*كيف نعرف اللّه بدون كلمته، هذا الكلمة أخذ جسداً من العذراء. لذلك لم تكن  	العذراء مريم محتاجة 	لرجل للولادة. لأن كلمة اللّه مولود من اللّه. فهذه ولادة روحية كائنة منذ  	الأزل قبل أن يولد السيد المسيح من 	العذراء بالجسد.*
*ولم ولن توجد امرأة تلد بدون رجل. لأن المولود منها مولود من اللّه الاَب قبل  	كل الدهور، فنحن 	نؤمن بإله واحد: اللّه الاَب ضابط الكل، وكلمته المولود منه قبل كل الدهور،  	مولود غير مخلوق كما يقول 	قانون الإيمان، لذلك نحن نقول باسم الاَب والابن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين.*
* 

*​ *ثالثاً: موضوع صلب المسيح: هل هو حقيقة أم  	شُبِّه له؟*
*إن  	صلب السيد المسيح بالنسبة للمسيحيين هو جوهر عقيدتهم. لأن الفداء الذي يؤمن  	به اليهود عندما 	فدى اللّه  	اسحق ابن  	إبراهيم بخروف. والفداء الذي تم عندما عبر شعب اللّه البحر  	الأحمر كان بواسطة خروف 	الفصح. الذي تذبحه كل أسرة يهودية.*
*هنا يتساءل بولس الرسول في الرسالة لليهود قائلاً "هل دم الخروف أو الثيران  	يفدي الإنسان. لذلك 	فدم المسيح على الصليب هو دم من حَمَل بلا خطية وحده. لأنه ولد بدون أب جسدي  	وحده. هذا الدم هو فداء 	للعالم كله وليس دم الخروف.*
* إن الصليب موضوع ضعف وسخرية للمسيح أمام العالم. ولكن المسيحيين اختبروا فيه  	الفداء وقوة 	اللّه للخلاص. لذلك بولس الرسول يقول في رسالته إلى كورنثؤس أنه يكرز بالمسيح  	مصلوباً لليهود عثرة، 	ولليونانيين جهالة. فرغم أنه يعلم أن الصليب سيكون موضوع سخرية من اليونانيين  	الفلاسفة إلا أنه كمختبر 	بقوة الصليب أصرَّ أن يكرز بالصليب. لذلك فلو كان هناك شيء يجب أن يتفق عليه  	المسيحيون بالفعل. كان 	عليهم أن يحذفوا موضوع صلب المسيح من  	الإنجيل. لأنه موضوع جهالة أمام  	العالم. ولكن اختبارهم للقوة 	الخارجة منه، اضطرتهم اضطراراً للكرازة بالصليب رغم أنه موضوع جهالة  	للعالم.*
*الأمر الاَخر أن اليهود لو أرادوا أن يحذفوا شيئاً من كتابهم أيضاً لحذفوا  	موضوع صلب المسيح 	لأنهم يريدون أن يبرئوا أنفسهم من هذه القضية. كيف شُبِّه لهم (اقرأ مقالاً عن  	هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات)؟!*
*1- هذا الكلام أن اللّه وضع شكل السيد المسيح على إنسان آخر. هذا يعنى أن  	اللّه لجأ إلى الخداع 	والتزييف. إذا كان اللّه يريد أخذ المسيح للسماء بدون صلب أفما كان يقدر بدون  	هذه الطريقة البشرية 	الرديئة؟*
*2- هذا يعنى أن اللّه أحياناً يضع شخصية النبي فلان على النبي فلان ويحدث بلبلة في  	العبادة وفي 	التاريخ.. إلخ.*
*3- إن التوارة اليهودي تتنبأ عن  		صلب السيد المسيح.*
*4- إن السيد المسيح حُوكم خمس مرات أمام  		    		رؤساء الكهنة واليهود وبيلاطس وهيرودس  	وأخيراً 		بيلاطس. ألم يحتج الناس بخصوص أسلوب تغيير الشخصية؟*
*ألم تُظهر المحاكمات الخمسة قصة هذا التغيير.*
*5- وماذا عن  		قيامة المسيح. كيف تتم إن لم يكن المسيح قد مات بالجسد؟ كيف يقوم  	إن لم يكن قد 	توفاه اللّه بالصليب ثم قام ثم رفع للسماء؟*​ * 

*​ *النقطة الأخيرة: استحالة  	تحريف التوراة*
*1- التوراة كتبها أنبياء اليهود الذين من نسلهم من  	صلب المسيح فلو كان  	بالتوراة تحريف كان أول 	شيء هو أن يحذفوا  		النبوات عن مجيء السيد المسيح. وبالذات عن صلبه وقيامته.  	فالتوراة هي أكبر شاهد 	للمسيح.*
*2- وجدت  		سنة 1948 		 		بالبحر الميت بفلسطين. أهم الأجزاء من التوراة سفر: أشعياء  	النبي بالذات 	في مخطوطات  		البحر الميت. وهذا السفر بالذات مملوء بالنبوات عن صلب السيد  	المسيح.*
*وعندما طابقوا هذه المخطوطات الذي حُدد زمن كتابتها بـ300 سنة قبل الميلاد  	وجدوها مطابقة 	تمام التطابق مع كتاب سفر أشعياء الموجود بين يدي اليهود اليوم.*
*3- لم توجد للاَن نسختان اثنتان من التوارة مختلفتين. فأين التوارة المحرف؟  	وإذا كان هناك توراة 	محرفة فليظهرها الذين يَدَّعون بذلك.*
*4- التوراة كتبها عدد كبير من الأنبياء. كلهم تكلموا عن مجيء السيد المسيح  	وصلبه وقيامته. 	وكتبوها على مدى أكثر من 1500 سنة.*
*كيف اتفقوا على موضوع الصلب والقيامة على هذا المدى البعيد في المدى الطويل من  	الزمن؟*
*
*




http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...rnaba/Fake-Gospel-of-Bernabas-07-Summary.html
​


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2012)

*للبحث بقيه 
لو
حبيتم تتابعوا 




*


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2012)

عظة عن انجيل برنابا-مثلث الرحمات الانبا فيلبس

للتحميل

http://maseia.com/forum/t611.html


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2012)

http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57553

كتاب ابونا بيشوى كامل


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2012)

عظه قداسه البابا شنوده عن انجيل برنابا 


http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36198


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2012)

*انجيل برنابا شهادة زور

من الثوابت ان الكتاب المعروف باسم انجيل برنابا لا يمت الى المسيحية بصلة . وانما هو شهادة زور على الإنجيل المقدس ، ومحاولة تشويش على الدين المسيحي . مثله كالقرآن الذي كتبه مسليمة الكذاب ، أو القرآن الذي ألفه الفضل بن ربيع  . وهذا الكتاب المنسوب الى برنابا نقله الى العربية الدكتور خليل سعادة عن  نسخة الانكليزية سنة 1907 ، وذلك بايعاز من السيد محمد رشيد رضا ، منشئ  مجلة المنار . فرفضه المسيحيون رفضاً باتاً ، لأنه كتاب مزيف .

اما الذين قبلوه فهم فريق من المسلمين ، لسبب بسيط جداً ، وهو ان بعض محتوياته تؤكد القول بأن المسيح لم يصلب ، بل القى شبهه على يهوذا الاسخريوطي فصلب بديلاً عنه .

ويجمع العلماء المدققون على ان هذا الكتاب المزور على برنابا ، لم يكن موجوداً قبل القرن الخامس عشر ، أي بعد موت برنابا بألف وخمسماية عام . و لو وجد قبلاً لما اختلف فقهاء المسلمين كالطبري والبيضاوي وابن كثير ، وفخر الدين الرازي في آخرة المسيح ، وفي تحديد الشخص الذي قيل انه صلب عوضاً عن المسيح . بل كانوا اجمعوا على ان الذي صلب هو يهوذا الاسخريوطي.

ولو عدنا الى المؤلفات الاسلامية المعتبرة ، كمروج الذهب للمسعودي .  والبداية والنهاية للامام عماد الدين ، والقول الابريزي للعلامة احمد  المقريزي ، نرى ان هؤلاء الاعلام سجلوا في كتبهم ان انجيل المسيحيين انما  هو الذي كتب بواسطة اصحاب الاناجيل الأربعة ، وهم متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا .  ومما قاله المسعودي : (وذكرنا اسماء الاثني عشر والسبعين ، تلاميذ المسيح  وتفرقهم في البلاد واخبارهم وما كان منهم ومواضع قبورهم . وان اصحاب  الأناجيل الاربعة منهم يوحنا ومتى من الاثني عشر ولوقا ومرقس من السبعين) .  التنبيه والاشراف صفحة 136 .

وكذلك لو عدنا الى مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس القديمة والتي يرجع تاريخ نسخها الى ما قبل الاسلام ، وقد اشار القرآن اليها وشهد بصحتها ، لا نجد فيها هذا الإنجيل المنسوب الى برنابا . كما انه لا يوجد له أي ذكر في الجداول ، التي نظمها آباء الكنيسة ، للأسفار التي يتألف منها الكتاب المقدس .

ثم لو بحثنا في التاريخ نجد ان النسخة الاصلية لهذا الانجيل المنحول ظهرت لأول مرة عام 1709 وذلك لدى كريمر مستشار ملك بروسيا . ثم اخذت منه واودعت في مكتبة فينا عام 1738 وكل العلماء الذين فحصوها ، لاحظوا ان غلافها شرقي الطراز . وان على هوامشها شروح وتعليقات باللغة العربية ويستدل من فحص الورق والحبر المستعملين في كتابتها ، انها كتبت في القرن الخامس عشر او السادس عشر .

ويقول العلامة الانكليزي الدكتور سال انه وجد نسخة من هذا الكتاب باللغة  الاسبانية ، كتبها رجل اروغاني اسمه مصطفى العرندي . ويدعي هذا ، انه  ترجمها عن النسخة الايطالية . وقد جاء في مقدمتها ان راهباً يدعى مارينو ،  مقرباً من البابا سكستوس الخامس ، دخل ذات يوم من سنة 1585 الى مكتبة  البابا ، فعثر على رسالة للقديس ايريناوس ، يندد فيها بالرسول بولس . وان  هذا القديس ، اسند تنديده هذا الى انجيل برنابا . فأصبح من ذلك الحين شديد  الرغبة في العثور على هذا الانجيل ، فحدث ان دخل يوماً والبابا سكستوس  الخامس المكتبة البابوية . وفيما هما يتحدثان استولت على البابا سنة النوم .  فاقتنص الراهب الفرصة ، وبحث عن الكتاب ، فوجده واخفاه في احدى ردنيه .  ولبث الى ان استفاق البابا من النوم ، فاستأذن بالانصراف حاملاً الكتاب معه  . على ان من يراجع مؤلفات القديس ايريناوس ، لا يرى فيها أي اشارة الى  انجيل برنابا ، ولا أي نقد للرسول بولس .

وهناك حقيقة يستطيع كل انسان ان يدركها وهي انه مكتوب في سفر الاعمال ، ان برنابا نفسه كان رفيقاً لبولس في كرازته بالإنجيل ، في اورشليم وانطاكية وايقونية ودربة ولسترة . وكرز ايضاً بالإنجيل مع ابن اخته يوحنا مرقس في قبرص . مما يدل على ان برنابا ، كان مؤمناً بإنجيل الصليب ، الذي كرز به بولس ومرقس وسائر الرسل ، والذي يتلخص في كلمة واحدة ، وهي ان المسيح مات كفارة لخطايا العالم على الصليب ، وقام في اليوم الثالث لتبرير كل من يؤمن به ، ولما كان الكتاب منسوباً لبرنابا ينكر هذه الحقيقة ، فالبرهان واضح انه كتاب مزور.

ويميل بعض العلماء المدققين الى الاعتقاد بان كاتب انجيل برنابا هو الراهب مارينو نفسه ، بعد ان اعتنق الاسلام ، وتسمى باسم مصطفى العرندي . ويميل بعض آخر الى الاعتقاد بأن النسخة الايطالية ليست النسخة الاصلية لهذا الكتاب . بل انها منقولة عن اصل عبري ، لان مطالع انجيل برنابا المزعوم ، يرى ان للكتاب الماماً واسعاً بالقرآن . لدرجة ان الكثير من نصوصه يكاد يكون ترجمة حرفية لآيات قرآنية . وفي مقدمة اصحاب هذا الرأي ، العلامة الدكتور هوايت سنة 1784 .

وعلى كل حال فأياً كان رأي العلماء ، فالثوابت ان هذا الانجيل يروي تاريخ يسوع المسيح باسلوب يتفق مع نصوص القرآن ، ويغاير محتويات الاناجيل الصحيحة ، مما يحملنا على الاعتقاد بأن الكاتب نصراني اعتنق الاسلام . واننا لنلمس هذا في الامور التالية :

أ - في تفضيله محمد على يسوع . فقد جاء فيه ان يسوع قال : ولما رأيته امتلأت عزاء قائلاً يا محمد ليكن الله معك ، وليجعلني اهلاً ان احل سير حذائك . لاني ان نلت هذا صرت نبياً وقدوساً (ف 44: 30-31)

وجاء ايضاً : وقال يسوع : مع اني لست مستحقاً ان احل سير حذائه . فقد نلت نعمة ورحمة (ف 97 : 10)

ب - في العبارات التي تتفق مع كتابات المسلمين القدماء : أجاب يسوع ان اسم مسيا عجيب ، لأن الله نفسه سماه لما خلق نفسه ووضعها في بهاء سماوي قال : اصبر  يا محمد لأني لأجلك أريد ان اخلق الجنة والعالم وجماً غفيراً من الخلائق ،  التي اهبها لك . حتى ان كل من يباركك يكون مباركاً ، وكل من يلعنك يكون  ملعوناً . ومتى ارسلتك الى العالم اجعلك رسولي للخلاص وتكون كلمتك صادقة .  حتى ان السماء والارض تهنان ولكن ايمانك لا يهن ابداً . ان اسمه المبارك  محمد .حينئذ رفع الجمهور اصواتهم قائلين يا الله ، ارسل لنا رسولك . يا  محمد تعال سريعاً لخلاص العالم (ف 97 : 14-18).

فلما انتصب آدم على قدميه رأى في الهواء كتابة تتألق  كالشمس ، نصها لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله .. فقال آدم اشكرك ايها الرب  الهي ، لأنك تفضلت فخلقتني . ولكن اضرع اليك ان تنبئني ، ما معنى هذه  الكلمات محمد رسول الله .. فأجاب الله : مرحباً بك يا عبدي آدم . واني اقول  لك انك اول انسان خلقته . وهذا الذي رأيته انما هو ابنك ، الذي سيأتي الى  العالم ، بعد الآن بسنين عديدة . وسيكون رسولي الذي لأجله خلقت كل الأشياء ،  الذي متى جاء سيعطي نوراً للعالم ، الذي كانت نفسه موضوعة في بهاء سماوي  ستين الف سنة ، قبل ان اخلق شيئاً . فضرع آدم الى الله قائلاً : يا رب هبني  هذه الكتابة على ظفر اصابع يدي . فمنح الله الانسان الاول تلك الكتابة .  على ظفر ابهام اليد اليمنى ، ( لا اله الا الله ) ، وعلى ظفر ابهام اليد  اليسرى (محمد رسول الله ) ف 39 : 14 -26 .

فاحتجب الله وطردهما الملاك ميخائيل من الفردوس ( آدم وحواء )  فلما التفت آدم ورأى مكتوباً فوق الباب (لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله )  فبكى عند ذلك ، وقال عسى الله يريد ان يأتي سريعاً (يا محمد) وتخلصنا من  هذا الشقاء (ف 41 : 29-31) .

فهذه الأقوال تتفق نصاً وروحاً مع ما جاء في مؤلفات المسلمين القدماء ، كالاتحافات السنية بالأحاديث القدسية ، والانوار المحمدية من المواهب اللدنية ، والاسراء معجزة كبرى . وغير ذلك من المؤلفات .

هذا والادلة كثيرة على ان الكاتب لا يمت بصلة الى رسل المسيح او حوارييه ، الذين كتبوا مسوقين من الروح القدس . ومن هذه الادلة القاطقه :

أ - جهله في جغرافية فلسطين والبلاد التي كانت مسرحاً للروايات الدينية فقد قال :

- وذهب يسوع الى بحر الجليل ونزل في مركب مسافراً الى الناصرة ، مدينته ، فحدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتى اشرف المركب على الغرق (ف 20 :1-2).

فالمعروف ان الناصرة مدينة قائمة على جبل مرتفع في الجليل وليست مدينة بحرية كما قال الكاتب .

- اذكروا ان الله عزم على اهلاك نينوى ، لانه لم يجد  احداً يخاف الله في تلك المدينة فحاول الهرب الى طرسوس خوفاً من الشعب ،  فطرحه الله في البحر فابتلعته سمكة وقذفته على مقربة من نينوى ( ف 63 : 4-7).

والمعروف ان مدينة نينوى كانت عاصمة الامبراطورية  الاشورية . وقد شيدت على الضفة الشرقية من نهر دجلة ، على فم رافد صغير  اسمه رافد الخسر . فهي اذن لم تكن على البحر المتوسط كما قال الكاتب.

ب - جهله في التاريخ الخاص بحياة يسوع المسيح . فقد جاء في الفصل الثالث من هذا الانجيل المزور :

حين ولد يسوع كان بيلاطس حاكماً في زمن الرياسة  الكهنوتية لحنان وقيافا (ف 3: 2) وهذا غير صحيح لأن بيلاطس تولى من عام 26  الى عام 36 بعد الميلاد . اما حنان فكان رئيساً للكهنة من سنة 6 الى 15 بعد  الميلاد . وقيافا سنة 8 الى 36 بعد الميلاد .

وجاء في الفصل الثاني والاربعين بعد المئة ، ان المسيا لا يأتي من نسل داود بل من نسل اسماعيل ، وان الموعد صنع باسماعيل لا باسحق (ف 142 : 13).

هذه غلطة صارخة لان من يقرأ سلسة نسب المسيح في الانجيل الصحيح يرى انه من جهة الجسد تحدر من نسل داود ومن سبط يهوذا .

ج - شحن كتابه ببعض القصص التي لا اساس لها ومنها :

وحينئذ قال الله لاتباع الشيطان : توبوا واعترفوا باني  الله خالقكم . اجابوا اننا نتوب عن سجودنا لك لانك غير عادل . ولكن الشيطان  عادل . وبريء وهو ربنا ... وبصق الشيطان حين انصرافه على كتلة التراب فرفع  جبريل ذلك البصاق مع شيء من التراب ، فكان للانسان بسبب ذلك سرة في بطنه (ف 35 : 25-27).

اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ، اني عطفت على الشيطان  لما علمت بسقوطه . وعطفت على الجنس البشري ، الذي يفتنه ليخطىء . لذلك صليت  وصمت لالهنا الذي كلمني بواسطة ملاكه جبريل : ماذا تطلب يا يسوع وما هو  سؤلك ؟ اجبت يا رب انت تعلم أي شر كان الشيطان سببه ، وانه بواسطة فتنته  يهلك كثيرين وهو خليقتك .. فارحمه يا رب . اجاب الله : يا يسوع انظر فاني  اصفح عنه فاحمله ، على ان يقول فقط ايها الرب الهي لقد اخطأت فارحمني ،  فاصفح عنه واعيده الى حالته الاولى . قال يسوع لما سمعت هذا سررت جداً  موقناً اني قد فعلت هذا الصلح . لذلك دعوت الشيطان ، فأتى قائلاً : ماذا  يجب علي ان افعل لك يا يسوع . اجبت انك تفعل لنفسك ايها الشيطان . لاني لا  احب خدمتك وانما دعوتك لما فيه صلاحك . اجاب الشيطان : اذا كنت لا تود  خدمتي فاني لا اود خدمتك لاني اشرف منك . فانت لست اهلاً لان تخدمني ، انت  يا من هو من طين . اما انا فروح (ف 51 : 4-20).

فهذه الخرافة لا يمكن لعقل سليم ان يصدق انها من الانجيل الذي اوحي به من الله . اولاً لأن الله سخط على الشيطان لما سقط ، وطرده من حضرته . ولا يتفق مع عزته الالهية ان يتفاوض معه للمصالحة . وثانياً لأن المسيح منذ البداية دخل في حرب مع الشيطان لا هوادة فيها . وقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس : من يفعل الخطية فهو من ابليس ، لأن ابليس منذ البدء يخطئ . لأجل هذا اظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض اعمال ابليس (1يوحنا 3 : 8) وثالثاً ان الشيطان في حربه مع المسيح لم يجرؤ على القول انه اشرف من المسيح  . على العكس انه في مجمع كفرناحوم حين امره ان يخرج من انسان صرخ بصوت  عظيم ، ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري ، اتيت لتهلكنا ، انا اعرف من انت قدوس  الله ( الانجيل بحسب لوقا 4 : 34) .

الجزم باسلام الكاتب

ان من يطالع انجيل برنابا المزعوم بتدقيق يجد فيه من اللمسات الاسلامية وابرزها :

أ - رواية الشبه : فقد جاء في الفصل الثاني عشر بعد المئة : فاعلم  يا برنابا انه لاجل هذا يجب علي التحفظ وسبيعني احد تلاميذي بثلاثين قطعة  نقود . وعليه فاني على يقين ما ان من يبيعني يقتل باسمي . لان الله سيصعدني  من الارض ، وسيغير منظر الخائن حتى يظنه كل واحد اياي . ومع ذلك فانه لما  يموت شر ميتة ، امكث في ذلك العار زماناً طويلاً في العالم . ولكن متى جاء  محمد رسول الله المقدس تزال عني هذه الوصمة (ف 112 : 13-17) فهذه الرواية من صميم الاسلام في القرون الوسطى .

ب - دعوى التحريف : اذ يقول في الفصل الرابع والعشرين بعد المئة على لسان المسيح :  الحق الحق اقول لكم انه لو لم يمح الحق من كتاب موسى لما اعطى الله داود  ابانا الكتاب الثاني . ولو لم يفسد كتاب داود لم يعهد الله بانجيله الي لان  الرب الهنا غير متغير ولقد نطق رسالة واحدة لكل البشر .. فمتى جاء رسول  الله يجيء ليطهر كل ما افسد الفجار من كتابي (ف 124 : 8-10).

فهذه المقالة تطعن بصحة الكتب المقدسة جميعاً ، الامر الذي لا يمكن ان يصدر عن المسيح الذي قال : السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول ( الانجيل بحسب متى 24 : 35 ) .

انجيل برنابا شهادة زور على القرآن

في مستهل رسالتي قلت ان الكتاب المنسوب الى برنابا شهادة زور على الانجيل لان معظم نصوصة تخالف الانجيل ، وها انا اقدم لك في ما يلي بعض النصوص التي وردت فيه وهي بحق شهادة زور على القرآن :

1 - فسافر يوسف من الناصرة احدى مدن الجليل مع امرأته  وهي حبلى ... ليكتتب عملاً بامر قيصر . ولما بلغ بيت لحم لم يجد فيها مأوى  اذ كانت المدينة صغيرة وحشد جماهير الغرباء كثير . فنزل خارج المدينة في  نزل جعل مأوى للرعاة . وبينما كان يوسف مقيماً هناك ، تمت ايام مريم لتلد ،  فأحاط بالعذراء نور شديد التألق وولدت ابنها بدون ألم (ف 3 : 5-10) بينما  رواية القرآن تؤكد انها تألمت كغيرها من النساء . اذ يقول فحملته فانتبذت  به مكاناً قصياً فأجاءها المخاض الى جذع النخلة ، قالت يا ليتني مت قبل هذا  وكنت نسياً منسيا ( مريم 22 - 23 ) فالمخاض هو اوجاع الولادة .

2 - ما اتعسك ايها الجنس البشري لان الله اختارك ابناً  واهباً اياك الجنة ولكنك ايها التعيس سقطت تحت غضب الله بفعل الشيطان وطردت  من الجنة (ف 102 : 18-19) .

بينما القرآن يحسب الاعتقاد بأبوة الله كفراً يستوجب نار جهنم ، اذ يقول وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولداً (الكهف 4).

فليقنع الرجل اذاً بالمرأة التي اعطاه اياها خالقه ولينسى كل امرأة اخرى ( ف 116 : 18) بينما القرآن يعلم بتعدد الزوجات : فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع . فان خفتم ان لا تعدلوا فواحدة (النساء 3 ).

3 - لما خلق الله الانسان خلقه حراً ليعلم ان ليس لله  حاجة اليه ، كما يفعل الملك الذي يعطي الحرية لعبيده ليظهر ثروته وليكون  عبيده اشد حباً له (ف 155 :13) فهذا النص يخالف القرآن ، لان القرآن يقول وكل انسان الزمناه طائرة في عنقه  ( الاسراء 13 ) وقد فسر هذه الآية الجلالان بالاسناد عن مجاهد بالقول : ما  من مولود يولد الا وفي عنقه ورقة مكتوب فيها شقي او سعيد .

فحينئذ يقول رسول الله : يا رب يوجد من المؤمنين في  الجحيم من لبث سبعين الف سنة . اين رحمتك يا رب . اني اضرع اليك يا رب ان  تعتقهم من هذه العقوبات المرة . فيأمر الله حينئذ الملائكة الأربعة  المقربين لله ان يذهبوا الى الجحيم ويخرجوا كل من على دين رسول الله  ويقودوه الى الجنة (ف 137 : 1-4).

هذا النص يخالف القرآن الذي ينفي مسالة العفو نفياً باتاً ، اذ يقول : ان الله لعن الكافرين واعد لهم سعيراً خالدين فيها ابدا ولا يجدون ولياً ولا نصيراً ( الاحزاب64-65).

فاعترف يسوع وقال الحق اقول لكم اني لست مسيا (المسيح)  فقالوا انت ايليا او ارميا او احد الانبياء القدماء ؟ فأجاب يسوع كلا .  حينئذ قالوا من انت قل لنشهد للذين ارسلونا ؟ فقال يسوع انا صوت صارخ في  اليهودية اعدوا طريق رسول الرب ( ف 42 : 5-11).

بينما القرآن يقول : اذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين ( آل عمران 45).

في الواقع هل يوجد شهادة زور على الانجيل والقرآن اشد من هذه الشهادة ؟ هل  يوجد مسلم يصدق هذا الاختلاق ان المسيح هو محمد بن عبد الله وليس عيسى ابن  مريم ؟


*
http://nihaia.wordpress.com/2009/01/01/انجيل-برنابا-2/


*
*


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2012)

تفريغ  الحلقه 119 اعداد الزميل ابن الملك :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180479
=========================
 الحلقة المائة والتاسعة عشر
دراسة في الكتاب المدعو " انجيل برنابا " : الجزء الاول 
تاريخ البث المباشر 18 يونيه 2009
الاخ رشيد : اهلاً بكم مشاهدينا في حلقة اخرى من حلقات  سؤال جرئ ، وكما ترون نحن نحاول في سؤال جرئ ان نوازن بين الامور العملية  وبين الامور العقائدية احياناً نتحدث عن امور تخص العابرين كما فعلنا في  الحلقة الماضية ، احياناً نتطرق الى مواضيع تتعلق بالعقيدة الاسلامية  واحياناً اخرى نتكلم عن مواضيع تتعلق مباشرة بالعقائد المسيحية ، حلقتنا  لهذا اليوم تدخل في هذا الاطار ، حلقة عن كتاب يسميه الناس انجيل برنابا من  حق الناس ان يعرفوا هل هو انجيل ؟ ، متى كتب ؟ ، هل كاتبه هو برنابا ؟ ،  وما الذي يوجد في هذا الكتاب ؟ ، هل قبله المسيحيون ؟ وان رفضوه فلماذا وما  الذي يجعل المسلمين متحمسين لهذا الكتاب حتى انهم يعتبروه انه الانجيل  الصحيح كما يقولون ، اسئلة كثيرة تحتاج منا كمسيحيين اجابات واضحة وعلمية  بعيدة كل البعد عن التعصب او مجرد الردود المتحمسة المبنية على المشاعر فقط  ، اما بالنسبة للاخوة المسلمين اريدهم في هذه الحلقة ان يتابعوا الحلقة  بغرض التعلم والسماع لوجهة نظرنا والتمعن ايضاً في الادلة التي نطرحها هل  هي ادلة معقولة ام لا ؟ وان يردوا عليها بأدلة اقوى في حال عدم قبولها ،  سنضع بعد الحلقة هذا الكتاب المدعو انجيل برنابا تحت الحلقة نفسها للذين لم  يقرأوه لاننا سنتطرق له ايضاً في الحلقة القادمة ويمكنكم ايضاً مقارنته مع  الاناجيل الاربعة للمزيد من الاستفادة ، معي في هذه الحلقة الاخ وحيد الذي  اتى مستعداً للاجابة على اسئلتنا عن كتاب يسمى انجيل برنابا ، اهلاً بك  اخي وحيد 
الاخ وحيد : اهلاً بك وبكل السادة المشاهدين 
الاخ رشيد : ببساطة الموضوع واسع ، هل ممكن ان اي شخص يكتب كتاب يسميه  انجيل ، هل ممكن نطلق لفظ انجيل على هذا الكتاب المدعو انجيل برنابا ، ما  هي لفظة انجيل حتى الناس يفهموا 
الاخ وحيد : اولاً كلمة انجيل هي من الكلمة اليونانية إيفانجليو معناها  الخبر السار او البشارة المفرحة ، والخبر السار والبشارة المفرحة ان الله  جاء من السماء وافتقد البشرية وقدم لهم الخلاص ، بهذه المناسبة احب ان اعرف  اخواتنا المشاهدين ان لنا انجيل واحد ليس اربع اناجيل كما يعتقد البعض لان  في اليونانية كلمة تميز هذا الامر فالانجيل كات بمعنى كما دونه لوقا ، كما  دونه مرقس ، الانجيل كما دونه يوحنا ، نحن نعدد كتبة الوحي ولا نعدد  الانجيل ، فهو انجيل واحد لاربعة كتبه بالوحي الإلهي 
الاخ رشيد : مثلنا نحن وامامنا كاميرت كثيرة وهي حلقة واحدة ومضمون واحد  والاشخاص لا يتغيروا ، لكن كل كاميرا تعرض وجهه تختلف عن الاخرى 
الاخ وحيد : مثل خبر تتناقله مئات الصحف لكنه يظل خبر واحد كل رآه من زواية معينة 
الاخ رشيد : هل تعتقد ان هذا الكتاب ممكن ان يسمى انجيل بناءاً على تعريفك 
الاخ وحيد : بكل تأكيد لا ، ما هي البشارة المفرحة في هذا الانجيل ، ما هو  الخبر السار في هذا الانجيل ، ثانياً من يكتب الانجيل لابد ان يكون رأى شخص  المسيح وسمعه وعاش في عصر المسيح ، وإلا كيف سيكتب ؟ القديس يوحنا يقول ما  لمسناه ما شاهدناه ما لمسته ايدينا من جه كلمة الحياة نخبركم به ، يلزم ان  يكون عاصر المسيح في معجزاته وتعليمه وبالتالي ينقل صورة حية عاشها 
الاخ رشيد : من هو برنابا المعروف عند المسيحيين 
الاخ وحيد : برنابا في الكتاب المقدس له اسم اخر في سفر اعمال الرسل اصحاح 4  هو يوسف رجل من سبط لاوي قبرصي الجنسية خرج في الرحلة الاولى مع القديس  بولس الرسول وهو يعتبر خال القديس ماري مرقس كاتب الانجيل ، وهو اقدم  ايماناً من بولس لانه هو الذي قدم بولس الى الكنيسة وطمأنهم من جهته ، وهو  من الذين كانوا من الاوائل الذين باعوا ممتلكاتهم وقدموها الى الرسل ، كان  له حقل باعه واتى بثمنه عند اقدام الرسل حتى يوزع التلاميذ احتياجات  المسيحية في ذلك الوقت ، ولم يكن من التلاميذ الاثنى عشر بل اكثر من ذلك ،  حينما جاءوا ليختاروا بديلاً ليهوذا لم يذكر برنابا ، لم يكن في ذلك الوقت  من المشهورين المعدودين ، لان في اعمال الرسل اصحاح 1 ، وضعوا شرط ان الذي  يتم اختياره عوضاً عن يهوذا لابد ان يكون عاصر خروج ودخول السيد من ايام  يوحنا المعمدان 
الاخ رشيد : لكن كان مؤمن حقيقي وصادق وباع ممتلكاته وايد الدعوة من البداية 
الاخ وحيد : وكان مبشر رائع للمسيحية وله وزنه 
الاخ رشيد : نعرف شئ عن نهاية حياته 
الاخ وحيد : في تاريخ الكنيسة تم رجمه بالحجارة في مدينة سيلاميس في قبرص  سنة 61 ميلادية ، تم بناء كنيسة هناك على جسد القديس برنابا ، هذا الكلام  في كتاب حياة برنابا للقمص بيشوي عبد المسيح 
الاخ رشيد : متى ظهرت اول نسخة من هذا الكتاب وبأي لغة
الاخ وحيد : اول ظهورها سنة 1709 وباللغة الاسبانية وهو يقول فيها مصطفى  العرندي نسبة الى عرنده في جنوب اسبانيا ، يقول انه ترجم هذه النسخة عن  الايطالية لكن البعض يرجح ان مصطفى العرندي نفسه هو كاتب هذا الانجيل ،  إذاً هو ظهر 1709 بعد حوالي 29 سنة كان في المكتبة العامة بفينا وبدراسة  نوع الحبر المستخدم ودراسة الورق ، فهو لم يكن يتوقع ان تكون هناك تقنيات  تعرف التاريخ وتكشف توقيت كتابته ، فوجدوه اقل التقدير في القرن 15 او 16 ،  ربما يكون قبل ذلك بسنوات قليلة 
الاخ رشيد : كيف يحكى قصة غريبة في اكتشاف هذا الكتاب 
الاخ وحيد : هو يقال ان راهب اسمه فرامرينو كان موجود في المكتبة في  ايطاليا مكتبة بابا روما وبدأ يبحث في المكتبة فوجد هذا الكتاب خبأه  والبابا كان نائم ، هل ينام البابا في المكتبة ، هذا يدل على انه ليس عنده  ثقافة المنطقة وثقافة المكان 
الاخ رشيد : قصة محبوكة 
الاخ وحيد : جداً لانه اخذ الكتاب وقرأه وآمن بالاسلام 
الاخ رشيد : وخبأه وبعد انتهائه من حديثه مع البابا خرج وهو سارق الكتاب 
الاخ وحيد : هو يعترف انه لص ، ثم قرأ الكتاب وآمن لم يقل لنا انه قارن لم  يقول انه رجع الى مخطوطات ، مجرد قصة بائسة باهتة تدل على انه في محاولة  لفبركة امور معينة 
الاخ رشيد : الكاتب الحقيقي اخترع شخصية اسمها فارمرينوا ثم اخترع ان هذه  الزيارة كانت في مكتبة الباب وسرق كتاب وان هذا الشخص اخرج الكتاب وبناءاً  عليه تمت الترجمة ، اعرض للمشاهدين الغلاف لهذا الكتاب حتى يتابعوا معي ،  هذا الكتاب تم طباعته على نفقة المسلمين ، انجيل برنابا ترجمه من  الانجليزية دكتور خليل سعادة وعرف به الدكتور احمد حجازي السقا والسيد محمد  رشيد رضا قدم له ، مكتوب عليه ايضاً في الصفحة الثالثة آيات قرأنية بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي المسلمون ، ايضاً الدكتور خليل  سعادة مشكور ويقدر له هذا الكلام قال " الرأي الذي اذهب إليه من ان الكاتب  الاصلي هو يهودي اندلسي اعتقد الاسلام جميع ما قدم تعليم " فالمترجم يقول  ان كاتب هذا الكتاب هو يهودي اندلسي اعتنق الاسلام ، اما الدكتور احمد  حجازي السقا فيقول " ان هذا الانجيل واعلم ان انجيل برنابا انجيل صحيح هو  يقول كمسلم وعالم ودكتور ان هذا الانجيل انجيل صحيح حتى سموه الانجيل  الصحيح ليسوع المسمى المسيح ، هذه مقتطفات تظهر ان المسلمين اعتمدوا هذا  الانجيل وروجوا له وطبعوه على نفقتهم الخاصة وحاولوا بكل الامكانيات  الاثبات ان هذا هو الانجيل الصحيح وان ما عند المسيحيين هو الخطأ ، في نظرك  لماذا يقوم المسلمون بكل هذا الجهد تجاه كتاب مثل هذا 
الاخ وحيد : لسببين ، السبب الاول ان هذا الكتاب ذكر فيه بالحرف اسم محمد  رسول الاسلام بل انه ذكر محمد رسول الله ، هذه اول جزئية وقع فيها الكاتب ،  لان الذي يكتب النبوة لا يكتب بهذا التفصيل ، إذا هو اول خطأ وقع فيه انه  ذكر الاسم بهذه الطريقة محمد رسول الله 
الاخ رشيد : محمد نفسه لم يطمع ان الانجيل يذكره بالاسم قال ليت لفظ احمد  فقط ، هو اخ كريم جداً ان اعطى لمحمد لقب محمد رسول الله بدون اشارة 
الاخ وحيد : اعتقد ان اي مسيحي بسيط يكتشف على الفور من قرائته لهذا الكتاب  ان به اشكالية كبيرة جداً وتظهر انه كتاب مفبرك ، الامر الثاني ان  المسلمين اعتقدوا انهم بهذا الكتاب سيضربون المسيحية بل ان الناشر محمد رضا  كان يوزع الكتاب على المسيحيين في مصر مجاناً ، كل ما عمله المسيحيين انهم  مسكوا الكتاب قرأوه وفندوه هذه بضاعتك ترد لك مع تفنيد رائع اكاديمي مدروس  
الاخ رشيد : البعض يقول ان ترجمة الفولجاتا المعروف عند المسيحيين ان قد اخذت هذا الكتاب اساساً لها ، هل عندك رد على هذا الكلام 
الاخ وحيد : الذي يقول هذا الكلام بكل تأكيد هو لا يعرف ما هي الفولجاتا ،  لان الفولجاتا هي عبارة عن ترجمة للكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد من  العبرية واليونانية الى اللاتينية الدارجة ، كيف يكون ترجمة للكتاب المقدس  هي اصل الانجيل ، ولا يعرف ما هي الفولجاتا هو اسم وجده وبنى عليه هذه  الفكرة ، اما إذا قال ان لانجيل مبني على الفولجاتا هذا الرأي هنا اخطأ خطأ  كبير لان الفولجاتا كتبت في القرن الخامس الميلادي ، بالتالي يعترف ان  الانجيل اتى بعد القرن الخامس ، وهذا خطأ كبير لانه لا يعرف ما هي  الفولجاتا ويبني على مصطلح مسيحي اكذوبة سهل جداً ان اي شخص يكتشفها 
الاخ رشيد : لماذا اختار هذا الكتاب اسم برنابا ونسب له هذا الكتاب 
الاخ وحيد : برنابا شخصية واضحة في سفر اعمال الرسل هو خال مرقس ، كان مع  بولس في الرحلة التبشيرية الاولى ومرقس وبرنابا ، عند الرحلة التبشيرية  الثانية مرقس فارقهم لم يكمل الرحلة التبشيرية الاولى ورجع الى اوروشليم ،  عند الرحلة التبشيرية الثانية برنابا اراد ان يأخذ مرقس رفض بولس وقال الذي  فارقنا في الرحلة الاولى لا يخرج معنا ، في هذه المرحلة كل منهم بشر في  منطقة معينة وهذا لصالح الخدمة برنابا اخذ مرقس وبولس اختار سيلا وكل ذهب  يبشر في مكان ، كاتب هذا الكتاب اخذ من هذه النقطة اسم برنابا ليجعله ضد  بولس 
الاخ رشيد : استغل هذه الفرصة ليقول ان هناك خلاف عقائدي ايضاً ليس فقط اختلاف في رحلة 
الاخ وحيد : هنا اكبر خطأ وقع فيه كاتب برنابا لانه ذكر بولس ، وبولس لم يكن مؤمنا في ايام المسيح 
الاخ رشيد : يكون على الاقل قبل ان يؤمن بولس 
الاخ وحيد : الذي كتب على اقل تقدير كتب بعد ايمان بولس وكتاباته وانتشارها  وإيمان المسيحيين بها وبالتالي جاء ينقد بولس ، هذا خطأ يكشف لنا ان هذا  الكاتب بأي حال من الاحوال لم يكن يعرف متى امن بولس متى امن برنابا من هو  برنابا كيف يقع في خطأ مثل هذا ، كان جاهل ببعض الامور الاساسية كثيرة 
الاخ رشيد : وكما سنرى ان هناك نقد تاريخي وجغرافي وعلمي للكتاب حتى ان  الشخص يكون عنده نظرة شاملة ، زعم مكتشف هذا الكتاب انه وجد كتابات للقديس  ارناوس انه يستشهد بأنجيل برنابا وانه مندد بالقديس بولس ، ارناوس نفسه كان  ضد القديس بولس ويستشهد بانجيل برنابا 
الاخ وحيد : هو لم يعرف من هو ارناوس ، هو اختار اسم لقديس مشهور وهو اسقف  ليون حالياً في فرنسا وهو حلقة وصل بين تلاميذ الرسل وما بعد ذلك وفي  كتاباته اقتبس 317 اقتباس من كتابات بولس في الوحي ، كدليل يؤكد به ما يكتب  للقوة 
الاخ رشيد : لم يكن في كتاباته شئ ضد الرسول بولس 
الاخ وحيد : اطلاقاً ، ارناوس هو من المدافعين عن رسولية بولس وعن ارساليته وانه تعب اكثر من كل التلاميذ 
الاخ رشيد : هل من يدعون هذا الكلام عندهم وثيقة ممكن نرجع لها لنرى ان ارناوس يندد ببولس 
الاخ وحيد : القاسم المشترك انه لا وجد اي مراجع مجرد ادعاءات ، اين المرجع  التي نرجع لها ، ثم ليس ارانايوس فقط لا يوجد احد من الاباء في الخمس قرون  الاولى اقتبس او علق على شئ يسمى انجيل برنابا 
الاخ رشيد : لو كان موجود على الاقل واحد سيندد به فهذا دليل على عدم وجوده 
الاخ وحيد : العهد الجديد كله بأستثناء 11 آيه من سفر الرؤيا كله موجود في  كتابات الاباء مستشهد به وليس لان 11 آية ليس لهم وجود لكن لم تأتي  المناسبة ليستشهد بهم ، لو اردت كمسيحي ان اجمع العهد الجديد كاملاً من  اقتباسات الاباء اجده كاملاً ماعدا 11 آيه 
الاخ رشيد : طبعاً الاباء ردوا على هذه الهرطقات ، لو كان هو من ضمن الهرطقات الموجودة لوجدنا معارض له 
الاخ وحيد : حتى في كتابات الاحباء المسلمين التي ناقشت الايمان المسيحي  والدين المقارن بين المسيحية والاسلام ككتاب " هداية الحيارى " وغيره لم  يستشهد به ، القرآن لم يستشهد به وكان سند للرسول ، لا يوجد حديث ولا  استشهد به في القرآن ولا استشهد به الصحابة ولا اي كاتب من المسلمين لا  المفسرين ولا الذين كتبوا في التراث الاسلامي في السير النبوية 
الاخ رشيد : المسلمين الآن يبحثوا عن اي شئ يضربوا به المسيحية حتى الذي لم يعترف به نبيهم المهم ان شئ يضر 
الاخ وحيد : اعتقد انه اكثر من ضربة للمسيحية ، الغريق الذي يتعلق بقشة 
الاخ رشيد : انا تصفحت هذا الكتاب وجدت به 222 فصل يعني 222 اصحاح انا  كواحد قارئ عادي اقول ان اي انجيل لم يكن به هذا العدد متى 28 ، مرقس 16 ،  لوقا 24 ، يوحنا 21 ، كان هناك مقاييس للكتابة في وقتها لا يتجاوزه ، وهذا  معروف ان في كل وقت مقاييس للكتابة ، مجموع الاناجيل الاربعة 89 اصحاح ،  هذا 222 ، هذا يدل على انه شخص يكتب بذهن غير ذهنية القرن الاول الميلادي  المعروف به الكتابات حجمها لا يتجاوز كم ، ما هي بعض العلامات الواضحة التي  من اول نظرة لهذا الكتاب يظهر انه ليس ضمن الاناجيل الموجودة 
الاخ وحيد : هناك اخطاء كثيرة جداً وقع فيها الكاتب ، اريد ان اسوق عدة  شواهد ، اولاً الشواهد الجغرافيه ، شخص عاش في فلسطين او في اسرائيل لا بد  ان يعرف جغرافيا المكان ، اعرض بعض الاشياء من خرافة برنابا وبعد الحلقة  اريد ان اسميه مع اعتذاري للاحباء المسلمين انجيل المسلمين لانهم هم من  كتبوه وترجموه ويروجوا له الآن 
الاخ رشيد : حتى الغلاف مثل القرآن ، يا ليتهم يعملوا هذه الاشياء مع الكتب التي تعرض القرآن ايضاَ يهتموا بها 
الاخ وحيد : ارجو من الاحباء المسيحيين الذين يسمعونا يسموه انجيل المسلمين  لانه بالذات ، عندما يتكلم عنه احد الاحباء المسلمين يقول انجيل برنابا  نقول له هذا الانجيل تبعك ، عندي النسخة الاولى اشتريتها من جوار الازهر  سنة 90 وكان كأنه يبيع لي مخدرات ، لا اعرف لماذا ، اول طبعة لهذا الكتاب ،  
الاخ رشيد : اذكر لنا الاشياء الواضحة التي تبين ان هذا الانسان لم يعيش في ايام المسيح 
الاخ وحيد : في بداية الفصل 63 من خرافة برنابا ، عندما ذكر يونان انه  ارسله الله الى نينوى مكتوب " دعا الله يونان النبي لكي يرسله الى تلك  المدينة فحاول الهرب الى طرسوس ( هذا اول خطأ ) خوفاً من الله فطرحه الله  في البحر فابتلعته سمكة ( لا اعرف ما حجم السمكة التي تبتلع انسان ) وقذفته  على مقربة من نينوى " هذه الكارثة السمكة قذفت يونان على مقربة من نينوى ،  نرى الكتاب المقدس للمقارنه ، هنا يقول فقال يونان ليهرب الى ترشيش وليس  طرسوس ، ثم امر الرب الحوت فقذف يونان الى البر لم يقل رماه في مقربة من  نينوى او يافا لكن الى البر ، الاشكالية يونان عايش في منطقة يافا وهي في  فلسطين الرحلة الى ترشيش في جنوب اسبانيا كانت تتحرك الرحلة كل ثلاث سنوات  الرحلة كانت اساساً الى ترشيش هو قال الى طرسوس تركيا ، هذا الخطأ الاول في  مكان ما هنا رموا يونان فابتلعه الحوت ، كاتب خرافة برنابا يقول ، إذا  افترضنا انه هنا طرسوس التي يتكلم عنها وقذفه الحوت في نينوى على بعد 750  كيلو متر من طرسوس وإذا ارجعه الى منطقة يافا فالمسافة تكون 900 فهل هذا  حوت ام مدفع كيف يقذف يونان 
الاخ رشيد : توصل المنطقتين 
الاخ وحيد : هذا اقتراح ثالث حاولوا حل هذه الاشكالية البعض قال ان في  البحر المتوسط اخذ الحوت يونان في مضيق جبل طارق ودار به عبر رأس الرجاء  الصالح ودار به ودخل الخليج العربي ثم اخترق الحوت نهر دجله ليصل الى نينوى  ورماه بجانب نينوى ، اولاً عدة اشكاليات هنا هذه المسافة 25 الف كيلومتر  اي حوت بسرعته المعروفة يحتاج بين شهرين الى ثلاثة اشهر ثم الحوت لا يسبح  في مياه عذبة حتى يمر بنهر دجلة ، إذاً هي ليست ثلاثة ايام وبالتالي لا  يمكن للحوت ان يمشي هكذا 
الاخ رشيد : إذاً رواية الكتاب المقدس اقرب الى التصديق 
الاخ وحيد : هي الصحيحة لانه يقول قذفه الى البر اي ارجعه مرة اخرى ، ذهب  الرحلة بعد ذلك مشياً ، اما ان يقذفه الحوت على مقربة من نينوى بالنص ،  إذاً هذا الشخص لم يعيش في فلسطين ولا يعرف جغرافيا المكان ولهذا يقع في  هذه الاخطاء لا يقع فيها صبي صغير عمره 15 سنة يعيش في فلسطين 
الاخ رشيد : هناك ما هو اقوى منه ، ممكن الرجل في الترجمة اخطأ 
الاخ وحيد : اقدم لك خطأ اخر في الفصل 99 يقول " ولما خلا يسوع بكهف في  البرية في تيرو على نقربة من الاردن دعا الاثنين والسبعين مع الاثني عشر "  هنا في هذه الجزئية بعدما اشبع السيد المسيح الخمسة آلاف بخمسة خبزات  وسمكتين يقول ان المسيح كان في تيرو على مقربة من نهر الاردن ، اين تيرو هو  ميناء معروف في لبنان حوالي 74 كيلو متر جنوب بيروت وهو حوالي 3 او 4 كيلو  مترات من صيدون القديمة المسافة بعيدة جداً من المنطقة التي حدثت فيها  المعجزة ، المعجزة حدثت في بيت صيدا الشرقية لنهر الاردن ، هناك اثنان بيت  صيدا ، احدهما الجليل ، وبيت صيدا تابع ايطورية ، بيت صيدا الجليل هي التي  اختار منها بطرس الرسول وقالوا لبطرس انت جليلي ولغتك تظهرك ، بيت صيدا  التي قام بها المسيح لعمل المعجزة هي بالضفة الشرقية لنهر الاردن ، وانا  معي خريطة ، هنا تيرو المسافة بين تيرو بعيدة عن بيت صيدا الشرقية 58 كيلو  متر ، وبيت صيد الغربية تقع على بعد 55 كيلو متر من تيرو ، لا هذه ولا هذه ،  هنا اشبع الجموع في بيت صيدا الغربية 
الاخ رشيد : يعني اخطأ قال ان تيرو التي هي بلبنان قريبة من نهر الاردن 
الاخ وحيد : إذاً النتيجة لا يمكن لصبي صغير عمره 15 سنة يخلط بين تيرو وبين بيت صيدا 
الاخ رشيد : اجد له العذر انه يمكن 58 كيلو في عرف كاتب هذا الكتاب على مقربة 
الاخ وحيد : ننتقل الى خطأ جغرافي اخر لان جغرافيا المكان لشخص يعيش فيها صعب ان يخطئ بها 
الاخ رشيد : ابن المنطقة يتكلم عنها لانه يعرفها عن ظهر القلب ، مثلاً لوقا  لما كان بيكتب ولم يخفي عليه المكان لانه ابن المنطقة ، متى ايضاً تربى  هناك عندما يكتب بطلاقة 
الاخ وحيد : مثل شخص يعيش في مكة ويقول سأذهب الى المدينة بالباخرة هل هذا  ينفع ، انتقل معك الى خطأ اخر في الفصل 92 في خرافة برنابا يقول كلام في  منتهى الغرابة يقول ففي هذا الزمن ذهبنا ويسوع الى جبل سيناء عملاً بكلمة  الملاك الطاهر وحفظ هناك يسوع الاربعين يوماً مع تلاميذه فلما انقضت اقترب  يسوع من نهر الاردن ليذهب الى اوروشليم " هنا ثلاثة اخطاء الاول جبل سيناء  تاريخياً المسيح لم يذهب الى جبل سيناء إطلاقاً ، الخطأ الاخر ربما نوضحه  بالخريطة ، هنا جبل سيناء وهنا اقرب منطقة لنهر الاردن ، تبعد 400 كيلو بين  جبل سيناء وبين اول نقطة لنهر الاردن 400 كيلو متر إذاً لا يعرف جغرافيا  المكان ، لم يعيش في هذه المنطقة على الاطلاق 
الاخ رشيد : بينما في الانجيل نجد الصيام 40 يوم حدث في البرية وقريب من  الاماكن التي كان يتجول بها الرب يسوع ليس لها علاقة بين جبل سيناء ومنطقة  سيناء ، هو خلط بين البرية التي في منطقة اليهودية وبين البرية في جبل  سيناء التي تغرب فيها بني اسرائيل زمان 
الاخ وحيد : الخطأ الاكبر ، انا افترض انه لا يعرف جبل سيناء كيف يقول انه  ذهب من جبل سيناء الى نهر الاردن ليذهب الى اورشليم ، اقرب له الذهاب  لاورشليم بدون الذهاب لنهر الاردن ، لا يعرف المكان يتعامل مع اورشليم على  اساس انها منطقة على النهر ، فبالتالي ذهب لنهر الاردن ليصل الى اوروشليم 
الاخ رشيد : الاناجيل لم تقع ابداً في هذه الاخطاء 
الاخ وحيد : لم تقع لانها كتبة الوحي الإلهي عاشوا في هذه المنطقة مصبوغين بهذه المنطقة 
الاخ رشيد : وهذه وسيلة وجدها المسيحيين في التحقق من مصدقية الاناجيل هل  اخطأوا في هذه الاشياء ام لا ، ليعرفوا هل هم عاشوا في هذه المناطق وعاصروا  المسيح فعلاً ام سامعين فقط وألفوا هذه القصص 
الاخ وحيد : إذاً هل من المعقول ان يقع كاتب عاش في اسرائيل او فلسطين يقع  في هذه الاخطاء بديهية لكل من عاش في هذه المنطقة ، إذاً هذه اخطاء تؤكد ان  الرجل لم يعاصر هذا الوقت 
الاخ رشيد : لو هناك اي نقطة اخرى 
الاخ وحيد : هناك اشكالية جوهرية في منطقة الناصرة ، لان منطقة الناصرة  المفروض لا يسقط فيها من عاش مع المسيح وهو وضع نفسه تلميذه المفضل 
الاخ رشيد : انا قرأت انه امره بكتابة هذا الانجيل الصحيح كما يزعم 
الاخ وحيد : إذاً هنا نرى في الفصل 20 يقول " وذهب يسوع الى بحر الجليل  ونزل في مركب مسافراً الى الناصرة مدينته " ما علاقة الناصرة ليصل لها ببحر  ، فهي ليست على بحر ، على الخريطة يوضح لنا ، ان البعد بين الناصرة وبحيرة  طبرية 25 كيلو متر ، والبعد بين الناصرة والبحر المتوسط حتى يبعدها عن اي  ميناء 35 كيلو متر ، كيف يذهب اليها بالمركب ، من خريطة ثانية يظهر بعد  مدينة الناصرة عن بحر طبرية فكيف يركب سفينة من بحيرة طبرية ليذهب الى  الناصرة 
الاخ رشيد : يقول انه ذهب بالمركب واوقفها هناك ثم اكمل على رجليه 
الاخ وحيد : النص يقول ركب في مركب الى الناصرة ، ثم هو في نفس المنطقة  لماذا يركب مركب ليصل الى الناصرة ، يمشيها بر مباشرة من كفر ناحوم ، إذاً  هذه الجزئية تعتبر خطأ وقع فيها كاتب خرافة برنابا ، اكد هذا الخطأ ان  الرجل لم يعيش في هذه لمنطقة اطلاقاً ، هناك اخطاء في التضاريس وقع فيه  برنابا ، في ادبيات العهد الجديد اقدم للسادة المشاهدين التعابير التي كانت  تستخدم بناء على التضاريس الموجودة مثلاً كلمة صعد في يوحنا 13 : 2 " وكان  فصح اليهود قريباً فصعد يسوع الى اوروشليم " لان اوروشليم على تل عالي  مبنية على جبل صهيون فبالتالي صعد الى اوروشليم 
الاخ رشيد : شخص عاش في هذه المنطقة من غير تفكير يقول صعد لانه يدرك انها في مكان عالي 
الاخ وحيد : حتى في مصر سمو الصعيد لانه عالى ومنع يأتي النهر منحدر ، إذاً ادبيات العهد الجديد يتكلم بتضاريس المكان 
الاخ رشيد : وعند فحصها نجدها كما هي 
الاخ وحيد : الى اليوم التضاريس لا تتغير إلا عند حدوث حادثة قومية ، لوقا  30 : 10 " فأجاب يسوع انسان كان نازلاً من اوروشليم الى اريحا " اريحا مكان  منخفض ، كان يمكنه القول انسان مسافر من اوروشليم الى اريحا ، لكن قال  نازلاً لانه يستخدم تضاريس المنطقة ،في يوحنا 16 : 6 " ولما كان المساء نزل  تلاميذه الى البحر " البحر ايضاً منطقة منخفضة فبدل قوله ذهب يقول نزل ،  تضاريس كفر ناحوم في لوقا 4 : 31 " كان في الناصرة وانحدر الى كفر ناحوم "  لان كفر ناحوم على بحيرة طبرية في الجزء الشمالي ، كان في هذا الوقت في  الناصرة وهي اعلى بكثير من كفر ناحوم لانها مبنية على جبل ، في يوحنا 12 : 2  " كان في قانا وبعد هذا انحدر الى كفر ناحوم " هذه المرة الثانية انحدر هو  وامه واخوته وتلاميذه واقاموا هناك ايام ، ايضاً في معجزة اخرى يوحنا 4 :  49 " قال له خادم الملك يا سيد انزل قبل ان يموت ابني " ايضاً الى كفر  ناحوم لانها مكان منخفض ، في هذا التكلم بثقافة المكان وتضاريسه ، الناصرة  عالية واوروشليم عالية اريحا منخفضة ، في الفصل 21 يقول " وصعد يسوع الى  كفر ناحوم ودنا من المدينة " ، إذاً هذا كان لا يعرف ثقافة الزمن والعصر  وثقافة التكلم بتضاريس المكان ، كشف كذبه بنفسه ، المجرم مهما يكن ذكياً  دائماً يترك الاثار 
الاخ رشيد : لهذا السبب كنت اقول في قصة الكهف وقصة ذو القرنين وقصة الايام  السبعة وقصة موسى والخضر ، كنت اقول دائماً لماذا لا يذكر القرآن تفاصيل ،  لان التفاصيل ستكشف الكذب عندما يذكر المكان والزمان والوقت سنعلم إذا كان  الكلام صحيح ام لا ، اعتقد ان هذا الشخص لم يتكلم عن عموميات ووقع في  التفاصيل وقال وصعد الى كفر ناحوم فظهر الكذب 
الاخ وحيد : هل ذكر احد بولس في الاناجيل هو وقع في هذا الخطأ ، هذه مشكلة  كبيرة جداً ، عندي خريطة لكفر ناحوم هي في الجزء الشمالي لجزيرة طبرية  فبالتالي منطقة منخفضة تبعد 35 كيلو متر عالي حوالي 2200 قدم عن سطح البحر ،  في الفصل مائة وواحد " لما انتهى في اليوم الثاني دعا يسوع في صباح اليوم  الرابع كل التلاميذ والرسل وقال لهم يكفي ان يمكث معي برنابا ويوحنا ( وضع  نفسه مع التلاميذ المخصصين ) اما انتم فجوبوا بلاد السامرة واليهودية  واسرائيل " بلاد اليهودية والسامرة واسرائيل " هذا التقسيم لا وجود له في  عصر المسيح ، وسأشير بالتوضيح ، ايضاً في الفصل 26 يقول لهم " الى مقاطعة  اسرائيل " هذا شخص عايش في اوروبا ولم يعيش في فلسطين ، المسيح يقول في  اعنمل الرسل 1 : 8 " وتكونون لي شهوداً في اورشليم وفي كل اليهودية  والسامرة والى اقصى الارض " خارج حدود اليهودية ، في العهد القديم في ايام  الملوك كانت مقسمة الى دولتين ومملكتين ممكلة الشمال مملكة اسرائيل عاصمتها  السامرة ، مملكة الجنوب يهوذا وعاصمتها اوروشليم هذا التقسيم كان سائد الى  ايام السبي ، لم يحدث في ايام المسيح لم يكون هذا التقسيم موجود حيث يقول  الى اسرائيل ، اسرائيل هي كل المنطقة ، لا يوجد هذا التقسيم في عصر المسيح 
الاخ رشيد : هو خلط بين تقسيم العهد الجديد وتقسيم العهد الجديد 
الاخ وحيد : في ايام المسيح كان تقسيم اسرائيل او فلسطين الجليل ينقسم الى  قسمين الجليل الاعلى والجليل الاسفل ، منطقة السامرة ومنطقة اليهودية هذا  هو الخطأ الذي وقع فيه كاتب انجيل برنابا ، لا يوجد شئ اسمه مقاطعة اسرائيل  ولا يوجد شئ اسمه مقاطعة اسرائيل ، المسيح حينما تكلم ، تكلم عن اورشليم  ثم اكبر اليهودية ثم السامرة ثم الى اقصى الارض 
الاخ رشيد : نأخذ بعض المكالمات معنا الاخ طارق من تونس اهلاً بك 
طارق : في البداية احيكم تحية خالصة الى الاخ وحيد اقول له اخجلتنا برفع  اخلاقك بغض النظر عن التفاصيل ، اريد ان اقول لك ان الجيل الاول من  المسيحيين قد عاش حياة الايمان قبل ان يكون الكتاب المقدس عدا العهد القديم  لان الكنيسة على حد علمي لم تكن من صنع الكتاب المقدس بل العكس ان الكتاب  المقدس هو من صنع الكنيسة ، انقضت اجيال كثيرة قبل ان تظهر اخبار الانجيل  في الوضع الحالي وسرعان ما ظهرت حتى ادت سنداً قوياً في الايمان والكنيسة ،  فالانجيل بهذه الطريقة لم يكن اساس الايمان ، لان كثير من المسيحيين عاشوا  وماتوا قبل ان يقرأوا كلمة واحدة من الانجيل ، ويقول بولس اني اتعجب انكم  تنتقلون هذا سريعاً عن اقوال بنعمة المسيح عن انجيل اخر ليس هو اخر غير انه  يوجد قوم يزعجونكم ويريدون ان يحولوا انجيل المسيح 
الاخ رشيد : اعتبرني مشاهد بسيط اريد الامور تأتي بالبساطة ، قول لي ما  الهدف من هذا الكلام انا فهمت ما تقوله والفكرة واضحة ، ما الغاية 
طارق : النقطة اريد او اوجه سؤال للاخ وحيد إذا اعتبرنا العهد الجديد 27  سفراً وهم الاناجيل الاربعة واعمال الرسل و14 رسالة لبولس ورسالتين لبطرس  وثلاثة رسائل ليوحنا ورسالة ليعقوب ويهوذا ويوحنا ،اما سؤالي بالنسبة عن  تحديد الزمان والمكان والكيفية التي تكتب بها الاناجيل الاربعة والرسائل ،  الصيغة القانونية ومن ثم اعتبرت كتب مقدسة 
الاخ رشيد : السؤال رائع لكن لا اعتقد انه ممكن تغطيته في حلقة واحدة لان  هناك مادة كثيرة للاجابة عليه ، ما هي الشروط لقبول الكتابات انها موحى بها  ، لكن الحلقة اليوم عن انجيل برنابا الكتاب الذي طبعه المسلمون على نفقتهم  ويروجون له على نفقتهم على اساس انه الانجيل الصحيح ، الاخطاء التي  رأيناها الى الآن والاسئلة التي طرحت الى الآن هل لديك اي تعليق عنها 
طارق : عندي تعليق سهل وبكل بساطة لكن اجاوبك بلغة المسلم العادي ، بالنسبة  لانجيل برنابا لا اعتبره انجيل ولا كتاب لان الغاية الاولى لا مصلحة  للمسيحيين الاوائل في الغاء انجيل برنابا لو كان موجود ، لو كان لله عز وجل  ان يحفظ انجيل برنابا ويجعله بين يدي المسلمين اليوم ليكون حجة على صدق  الاسلام لحفظ هذا الكتاب ولا كان موجود يبننا اليوم ، انا لا اؤمن بأنجيل  برنابا ،
الاخ رشيد : هذا الكتاب يذكر محمد بالتفصيل ويقول عنه رسول الله وان المسيح ما صلب وان شبه بيهوذا 
طارق : قد يكون من صنع بعض المسلمين انا اكون منطقي معك ، لا اصدر حكم لكن اقول قد يكون 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك وانا ممتن لروحك الطيبة في الحوار انت على الطريق الصحيح 
طارق : اريد ان اقول تحية خاصة للاخ وحيد وبصفة خاص 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك ، اخ وحيد هل لديك اي تعليق على سؤاله 
الاخ وحيد : سؤاله رائع جداً انا احيّه لامرين ، الاول صدقك مع نفسك ان  خرافة برنابا لا يمكن ان يكون انجيل صحيح ، والثاني سؤالك رائع ببساطة  الموضوع يحتاج الى ربما حلقة او اكثر ، لكن اقول لك ان القديس اريناؤس الذي  كان اسقف سنة 120 م كان يتكلم عن البشائر الاربعة وعن الانجيل حسب متى  مرقس لوقا يوحنا ، إذاً سنة 120 م كان معروف ان هناك اناجيل كتبه اربعة  بالوحي الإلهي 
الاخ رشيد : اسألك سؤال هو قال موضوع وانا غير مطمئن لصداها عند المشاهد  قال ان الانجيل لم يصنع التلاميذ لكن التلاميذ صنعوا الانجيل 
الاخ وحيد : اعتقد ان الاخ طارق ينقصه التاريخ يجب ان يقدم الدليل حتى نرى انه يستحق الدراسة 
الاخ رشيد : لكن من وجه نظر منطقية انا اقول له الانجيل هو البشارة السارة  وهي تناقلت سنوياً في سنين محددة بضع سنين قبل ان تصير كتاب ، كل شخص كان  يعرف البشارة السارة ان الرب يسوع المسيح تجسد الى هذه الارض ومات من اجل  ذنوبنا ، ما الذي غير بطرس من انسان جبان الى انسان قوي وغير غيره من  التلاميذ وجعلهم ينادون بهذا الايمان ، أليس الانجيل الذي سمعوه وشاهدوه  ولمسوه بأيديهم ثم صار كتاب من الذي صنع الثاني ، هل الخبر السار هو الذي  صنع التلاميذ ام التلاميذ ذهبوا واختبروا قصة 
الاخ وحيد : عندي خاطرين ، الاول لماذا لم يحدث تضارب ان كان هم الذين  صنعوا الكتاب لكان لابد ان يحدث هناك نوع من التضارب غير المنطقي الذي يكشف  ان كلام تم فبركته ، الامر الثاني كيف يضع كل التلاميذ الاحدى عشر ماعدا  يوحنا الحبيب لان تم نفيه الى جزيرة بطمس ، كلهم قتلوا استشهدوا من اجل  التبشير بالمسيح لا يمكن ان انسان يخترع شئ ويضحي بنفسه لاجلها 
الاخ رشيد : معنا مكالمة من الاخ حسن من المانيا اهلا بك 
حسن : اهلاً اخ رشيد ، تحياتي لكم ، اقول عن انجيل برنابا معي كتاب اشتريته  من مصر مكتوب عليه الى كل مسيحي ومسلم انجيل برنابا ترجمة الدكتور خليل  سعادة تقديم الشيخ محمد رشيد ، اصدار الفتح للاعلام العربي ، في صفحة 19 "  وما من احد قال قول إلا وجد من الباحثين ما حتى رأى الدكتور سعادة بعد  الاطلاع على تلك الاوضاع اما الاقرب يتصور ان يكون كاتبه يهودياً اندلسياً  من اهل القرون الوسطى تنصر ثم دخل بالاسلام واتقن اللغة العربية هذا هو  الدكتور سعادة ويقول هذا هو الرأي الاصح ، انا اقول لكل عالم مسلم من عبر  قناة الحياة والى فضيلة الدكتور سيد طنطاوي والسؤال موجه لكل المسلمين إذا  كان الكاتب الدكتور خليل سعادة بعد الاضطلاع وجد ان كاتب هذا الانجيل دخل  الاسلام ، بالله عليك يا دكتور كم سنة بين الاسلام وبين تلاميذ المسيح ،  الشئ الاخر لم يشهد القرآن الكريم ان هناك انجيل اسمه برنابا ، بالرغم من  انه استشهد بابراهيم وموسى 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك نقتطك واضحة جداً لو كان المدعو انجيل برنابا هو الكتاب  الصحيح لكان محمد هلل لهذا الكتاب انه يذكر اسمه بالبونط العريض ان محمد  رسول الله وكان احتفل به العالم الاسلامي كله ، وكان من واجب إله الاسلام  يضعه دليل في القرآن ، معنا فاصل ثم نعود لتكملة هذه الحلقة عن كتاب يسمى  انجيل برنابا 
بعد الفاصل 
الاخ رشيد : وصلتنا ايميلات ، الاخت سلمى تقول " الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم ،  هذا الكتاب يناقض ما جاء في القرآن ، ما جاء في الفصل 74 : 4 يقول اخطئ  سليمان في طلبه اقامة وليمة لجميع خلائق الله بينما القرآن يؤمن بعصمة  الانبياء ، في الفصل 99 : 3 يقول ان الله غيور على كرامته ويحب اسرائيل  كعاشق بينما الاسلام لا يوافق لان الوعد عنده لاسماعيل وليس اسحق ، واقوال  لمحمود عباس العقاد وغيره " ، سنتطرق للمشاكل العقائدية والخرافات الموجودة  في هذا الكتاب في الحلقة القادمة ، الاخ زكريا من امريكا يقول " انجيل  برنابا يتعارض مع القرآن نفسه فكيف يقول المسلمون انه الانجيل الصحيح "  صدقني يا اخي احياناً كثيرة الجهل والتعصب الاعمى يؤدي بالناس الى مواقف  مخزية مثل هذه ، شخص مثل الدكتور احمد حجازي السقا يقول انه انجيل صحيح وهو  يعرف تمام المعرفة انه يعارض القرآن لكن التعصب يعمي العينين ، الاخ احمد  يقول " المسلمون يتهمون نخبة المثقفون بالجهل لان الاسلام سيطر على اسبانيا  لقرون طويلة وعاش في تلك الفترة صفوة الكتاب والمؤرخون والمسلمون مثل  المسعودي .... الخ ، المصيبة الكبرى هي اتهام الله بعدم العلم لانهم يؤمنون  ان اليهود حرفوا التوراة لذلك كانوا بحاجة الى ارسال انجيل بدلاً من الذي  حرفة النصارى لذلك ارسل القرآن ، طالما كان الله يعلم ان الانجيل الصحيح  الغير محرف موجود على الارض فلماذا ارسل القرآن ، طالما موجود انجيل برنابا  الصحيح ما الحاجة الى القرآن " سؤال منطقي ، اسأل سؤال لاحظت شئ هذا  الانجيل لا يتطرق لشخصية يوحنا المعمدان نهائياً ، هل هنك شئ معين مع العلم  ان الاناجيل ذكروه ، لماذا هو تغاضى عن هذا الموضوع 
الاخ وحيد : هو اعتقد نفسه ذكي لكن من ضمن الاخطاء التي وقع فيها كيف وهو  يسرد هذه المراحل ويتخصص فيها انه ينسى شخصية هامة ومحورية مثل شخصية يوحنا  المعمدان يحي عند المسلمين ، ما كان على الكاتب وهو يسرد هذا التاريخ انه  ينسى شخصية يوحنا المعمدان الذي اعتمد المسيح على يديه ، لكن عنده هدف ان  يوحنا المعمدان كان يمهد الطريق للمسيح لكن كاتب برنابا يحاول ان يجعل  المسيح ممهداً الطريق لرسول الاسلام 
الاخ رشيد : الكلام الذي قاله يوحنا المعمدان وضعه على لسان المسيح قال انا  لست مستحقاً ان احل سيور حذائه ، حذف يوحنا المعمدان وقال عيسى هو الذي  قال انا لست مستحق ان احل سيور محمد رسول الله 
الاخ وحيد : وضع بدل شخصية يوحنا المعمدان شخصية المسيح وشخصية المسيح وضع  بدلاً منها محمد رسول الاسلام ، حتى يكون المسيح معداً لرسول الاسلام بنفس  المنهج الذي كان يوحنا المعمدان معداً للمسيح ، إذاً يوحنا المعمدان معداً  لمعد فبالتالي حذف الشخصية الاولى ويضع عيسى مع رسول الاسلام 
الاخ رشيد : حتى محمد نفسه لم يقول عن نفسه انه يحل برباط حذاء هذا طمع 
الاخ وحيد : التعصب يقود ناس لتنسى الحقائق ويحاولوا فبركة هذا الانجيل 
الاخ رشيد : معنا مكالمة من امريكا اخ محمد اهلاً بك 
محمد : مرحب اخ رشيد ، كل حلقاتك ما فيها إلا ضد الاسلام 
الاخ رشيد : لا ، انا كنت مسلم في يوم من الايام انا احبكم 
محمد : اريد ان اوجه لكم سؤال رسالتي للاخوة المسمين الذين يشاهدونكم يوقفوا الاتصال بكم لانكم لا تتغيروا ولا تتبدلوا 
الاخ رشيد : من الذين لا يتغيروا هم ام نحن 
محمد : لانك ما شاء الله عليك تعلمت الكذب من ابوك زكريا 
الاخ رشيد : الله يسامحك خليك معي واهدأ ودعنا نتناقش بروح المحبة والوادعة  ، الحلقة كلها عين لنا كذبة واحدة قلتها ومستعد اعترف امام ملايين  المشاهدين اني كذبت عليهم 
محمد : كل كلامك اساءة الى الاسلام تكذيب كلام القرآن تكذيب الحج واكبر  كذبة كذبتم بها هي عيسى هو عبد الله ورسوله ليس هو الرب كما انتم تدعون 
الاخ رشيد : هذا كلام عموميات لا يصلح للنقاش ، عندما تناقش معي قل لي انت  كذبت في الموضوع الفلاني وهذا دليلي ، لكن تقول لي كل كلامك كذب هذا تعميم  لا يصلح ،نحن لا نتهكم او نقصد الهجوم على الاسلام نحن ننتقد العقائد  الاسلامية بناء على اسس علمية لو كان كلامنا صحيح إذاً تقبله لو خطأ رد  عليه بالدليل ليس هنا مكان للمشاعر ، تركنا الاخ محمد الله يسامحك على كل  كلمة قلتها في حقي وارجو ان تتابعنا إذا كان هناك خطأ قلناه ارسل الدليل ،  معنا الاخ سليمان من العراق 
سليمان : مساء الخير اخ رشيد ، احي الاخ وحيد حقيقة انا كوردي انا اعطي  مفهوم الانجيل ، الانجيل لم يأتي الى المسيح بكلام سمعي او لغة انما السيد  المسيح هو الانجيل نفسه هو البشارة تحدث وتكلم وعمل فالتلاميذ سمعوا منه ،  ان المسلمين يعتقدون لاني كنت مسلماً سابقاً كنت اعتقد ان الوحي الانجيلي  الملاك يأتي الى السيد المسيح ويقول له الآيات ، لا المسيح بنفسه هو  البشارة ولاانجيل والآيات وهو المعجزات ، بعدما فهمت هذه اعتنقت حالاً هذا  الانجيل وهذا الايمان 
الاخ رشيد : نظرة المسلم للوحي والنظرة المسيحية للوحي ، كنا نتخيل ونحن  مسلمين ان المسيح ايضاً يرغي ويزبد ثم يأتي عليه الوحي وهو لا يفهمه لكن  يقوله للكتاب يكتبوا وهذا هو الوحي ، لما رأينا الانجيل وجدناه مجرد قصص  ليس سجع او كلام مزخرف ولا يتجود فأفتكرنا ان هذا معيار الوحي ، لكن عند  دراستنا ان المسيح هو الانجيل نفسه تتغير النظرة للوحي
الاخ وحيد : الخطأ الذي في القرآن مع احترامي للاحباء المسلمين انه اعتبر  ان لانجيل انزل وهذا اكبر خطأ لان المسيح هو الناطق هو الكلمة كما ذكر الاخ  الحبيب سليمان ، فالمسيح هو الكلمة وبالتالي الانجيل كتب لكي يقول لنا من  هو المسيح ، وليذكر اعماله ووصاياه ورسالته وصلبه وفدائه وقيامته وليس  لانجيل اعطي للمسيح ليقوله ، إذاً الذي كتب لم يكن يفهم عقيدة المسيحيين او  الانجيل 
الاخ رشيد : انا اتسائل عندما يقول عن نفسه انجيل برنابا ويحذف الصليب  والفداء ولاهوت المسيح ومسيحية يسوع ما هي البشارة في هذا الكلام 
الاخ وحيد : هو يقصد ربما رسول الاسلام هو البشارة ، يجب ان تكون البشارة  باللغة العربية لان هذا كلام غير عربي بالتالي كيف يستخدم لغة غير عربية  للقرآن الذي يستخدم لغة عربية 
الاخ رشيد : يتكلم عن ناس يخلصوا ما هو الخلاص الذي اتى به المسيح يتكلم عن اناس سيخلصوا ، بماذا سيخلصوا 
الاخ وحيد : لا توجد ولا اكاديمية اسلامية واحدة تبنت هذا الكتاب ، لا  الازهر ولا كليات الشريعة الاسلامية في السعودية ، كل المؤسسات الرسمية لم  تتبنى خرافة برنابا لانه كلام ضد الرسول وسنذكر في الحلقة القادمة كيف ذكر  رسول الاسلام بكلمات لا يرضاها المسلم 
الاخ رشيد : معنا الاخت ليلى من امريكا 
ليلى : مساء الخير الله يبارككم ، اريد ان اضيف على موضوع برنابا ان الذي  كتب انجيل برنابا فقط لكي يثبت نبوة محمد وان يزيل البشارة والخلاص الذي  يتكلم عنه المسيح ، انا اؤيد انجيل برنابا في حالة واحدة فقط بغض النظر عن  كل الاخطاء إذا كان صار سيرة حياته تشابه سيرة رسل المسيح وليس المسيح ،  كنا آمننا بمحمد وبأنجيل برنابا ايضاً لكن اقل ما يمكن ان نقوله ما قاله  الرسول بولس لا تنتقموا لانفسكم ايها الاحباء اعطوا مكاناً للغضب ، لا  تقاوموا الشر بالشر وكثير من المحبة والتسامح والرحمة في سيرة كل رسل  المسيح ، هل شئ واحد في سيرة محمد على الارض به هذه المحبة او التسامح كان  على العكس انتقام وقتل ومقاومة الشر بالشر 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك ، نأخذ مكالمة من اخت رنا من استراليا 
رنا : نعمة وسلام المسيح ، اريد ان اضيف نداء لامة اقرأ انهم يقرأوا ، لاني  عندما كنت مسلمة كنت دائما ادافع عن الاسلام انه مكتوب في كتاب برنابا  يبشر باسم المسيح بمحمد بدون ان اقرأه ، ثم وجدته بالصدفة في مكتبه وقرأت  كتاب برنابا ولا حظت انه كتاب ضعيف وركيك جداً من جميع النواحي به اخطاء ،  اريد ان اشارك ايماني واعلن ايماني بإلهي 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك الرب يرتب فرصة ونتصل بك لتشهدي للرب من خلال اختبارك ، معنا مكالمة من الولايات المتحددة من جوليانا 
جوليانا : سلام ونعمة الرب يبارك حياتكم ، واحيكم على المعلومات القيمة حول  كتاب برنابا المزيف اسميه اكذوبة كتاب برنابا ، كثير عليه كلمة انجيل ،  انجيل تعني بشارة مفرحة لنا وللعالم اجمع لكن نسميه اكذوبة كتاب برنابا ،  واتسائل كيف المسلم يقبل على نفسه كتاب به تناقضات كثيرة ويطعن بالقرآن  نفسه 
الاخ رشيد : بعض المسلمين فرحوا بوجود كلمة محمد في كتاب حتى لو به اخطاء تاريخية وجغرافية ، وخرافات 
جوليانا : به اخطاء كثيرة وخرافات العقل السليم اليوم لا يصدقوا اناشد اهلي  وناسي تعمقوا في هذا الكتاب وانتم ستكتشفون الحقيقة ، الخرافة المضحكة ان  الله خلق كتلة من التراب ليصنع منها ادم ثم يتركها 25 ألف سنة وبصق الشيطان  عليها ، ويقول جبريل رفع هذا البصاق مع شئ من التراب وكان ادم يعني السرة  التي عندنا نتيجة من بصق الشيطان 
الاخ رشيد : هذه خرافات وسنراها وهو الذي خلق منه الله الكلب ، اشكرك اختي  جوليانا ، الاحباء المسلمين سنضع هذا الكتاب على الموقع ارجوكم اعملوا له  تحميل واقرأوه مثلما تريدوا قارنوا وستروا الفرق بأنفسكم ، الانسان لايخشى  الحق ، وخصوصاً المسيحيين ، هذا الكتاب سيظل كتاب وسيظل الانجيل انجيل برغم  الطعن سيظل لان به حقائق ثابته ليس به اخطاء ، اخ وحيد البعض قال ان لما  تم اكتشاف مقبرة برنابا وجدوا على صدره نسخة من انجيل برنابا مكتوبة بيده  ما رأيك 
الاخ وحيد : طبعاً لا ، لان النسخة التي وجدت على صدر القديس برنابا هي  انجيل متى ، برنابا رجم سنة 61 ميلادياً لانه كان يبشر بالمسيح المصلوب  الرب والاله والسيد ، الايمان المسيحي المعروف لذلك الكنيسة تحترم بشارة  القديس برنابا بل ان الامبراطور زينور بنى على مكان اكتشاف المقبرة كنيسة  في سيلاميس في قبرص وعزل هذه الولاية واعتبرها كرسي قائم بذاته اكراماً  لبرنابا 
الاخ رشيد : هل فعلاً وجدوا انجيل على صدره 
الاخ وحيد : وجدوا بشارة القديش متى وليس هذا الكتاب ، لا يوجد شئ في كل  كتب المسيحيين وتراثهم اسمه انجيل برنابا ، انجيل متى اعطي هدية للملك في  ذلك الوقت لانه طلب ان يأخذه لقيمته الغالية ، الاحباء المسلمين الذين  كتبوا عن هذا الامر في باكستان حذفوا كلمة متى وجعلوها انجيل فقط ، ليجعلوا  نوع من الغموض ، هذا المرجع في كتاب القمص بيشوي عبد المسيح لحياة برنابا  في الكتاب المقدس 
الاخ رشيد : ما هي الاشياء التي سنتكلم فيها الحلقة القادمة ليستعد المشاهدين ويشاركوا معنا 
الاخ وحيد : بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح سنشارك الاخطاء التاريخية واخطاء  كتابية بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس ، واخطاء عقائدية لا يمكن ان يسقط فيها يهودي  اطلاقاً ، الخرافات الرهيبة التي وقع فيها مثل خلق الكلب من الطين 
الاخ رشيد : بعد ما تفل الشيطان عليها لادم وصارت هي مكان السرة التي لدينا الآن ، والاخرى الطين خلق منها الكلب 
الاخ وحيد : الكلب من لعاب الشيطان بالرغم ان الشيطان روح ليس لديه لعاب ،  ثم اخطاء واشياء ضد الرسول محمد وضد القرآن واقدم ادلة ان الكاتب له ثقافة  اسلامية ، لا يمكن ان يكتب هذا الكتاب إلا شخص مسلم 
الاخ رشيد : هل يمكن ان نحدد وقت كتابة الكتاب 
الاخ وحيد : احدد خمسين سنة كتب فيها هذا الكتاب 
الاخ رشيد : معنا الاخ ادريس ، اهلاً بك 
ادريس : سلام عليكم ، انا اتصل دائماً لكن لا يسعفني الحظ ،تحياتي للاخ  وحيد ، عندي كلام الجملة الاولى ارجو من الاخ رشيد عندما يتحدث عن سيدنا  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رغم عدم اعتقادك انه نبي ، لا تضيف اليه مصطلحات  تجرح شعورنا ، وقد استمعت لك في هذه الحلقة وانت تقول لو كان انجيل برنابا  صحيح مكتوب فيه محمد لزغرد وطبل له محمد ، ارجو منك ان لا تستعمل هذه  المصطلحات 
الاخ رشيد : انا متأسف لو كنت جرحت شعورك ليس القصد هذا لكن اقصد انه سيفرح 
ادريس : انا افهم ماذا تقصد لكن المصطلحات بها جرح للشعور 
الاخ رشيد : انا متأسف لقد اسئت في التعبير متأسف 
ادريس : اقول ربما فلته لسان وانبهك لذلك 
الاخ رشيد : انا اقصد ان محمد سيفرح لذكر اسمه وكان ذكره في الاحاديث او القرآن 
ادريس : الجملة الثانية هي انه من خلال كلامكم توجهونا رسالة لا تقصدونها  لكن تفهم من خلال كلامكم على ان المسلمين يعتقدون ان انجيل برنابا هو انجيل  من عند الله وصحيح ، هذا الكلام غير صحيح لن تجد انسان مسلم له قدر بسيط  من العلم يعتقد ان هذا الانجيل المدعو برنابا هو كلام صحيح كله من عند الله  
الاخ رشيد : فهمت هذه النقطة ما قلناه ان بعض المسلمين المتحمسين لهذا  الكتاب طبعوه على نفقتهم لم نقل كل العالم الاسلامي ، والدليل ان الاخ وحيد  قال ان المؤسسات الرسمية لم تتبنى هذا الكتاب اطلاقاً ، مثل الازهر وغيره ،  لكن بعض المسلمين مثل الدكتور احمد حجازي السقا قال ان هذا هو الانجيل  الصحيح هو باحث كما يقول عن نفسه في مقارنة الاديان ، لو دخلت مواقع على  جوجل واكتب انجيل برنابا ستجد كل المواقع الاسلامية تبنته ، هذا يدل على ان  العالم الاسلامي به عدد لابأس به تبنى هذا الكتاب على انه الانجيل الصحيح 
ادريس : لا يتبنوه على انه الصحيح الذي انزل على سيدنا عيسى ، لن تجد انسان  صاحب علم يقول ان انجيل برنابا هو الذي انزل على سيدنا عيسى 
الاخ رشيد : الدكتور احمد حجازي السقا قال ان هذا هو الانجيل الصحيح 
ادريس : المسالة الثالثة قد تختلفون معي لكن اريد ان اعبر عن رأي فيها ، هو  ان لن تجد انسان مسلم صاحب علم يقول ان هذا الانجيل برنابا هو الانجيل  الذي انزل على سيدنا عيسى 
الاخ رشيد : انا وجدت واحد وهو الدكتور احمد حجازي السقا في مقدمة الكتاب يقول انه الانجيل الصحيح ويوصي المسلمين خير به 
ادريس : ينبغي ان نفهم الكلام ، هل هذا الانجيل الذي هو برنابا يقول العالم حجازي انه الذي انزل على سيدنا عيسى 
الاخ رشيد : نعم ، يقول هذا هو الانجيل الصحيح 
ادريس : على كل حال انا رسالتي واضحة 
الاخ رشيد : ما موقفك ؟ هل هذا الكتاب انجيل ام لا 
ادريس : انا حتى اكون واضح انا لم اطالع هذا الكتاب وسأقرأه في خلال هذا  الاسبوع حتى اكون مشترك معكم الاسبوع المقبل ، الكلمة الثالثة ، تعقيب على  احدى الاخوات ربما ليلى قالت كانت مسلمة ثم بدلت دينها قالت اني لم اتعلم  من الاسلام غير رد العنف بالعنف والكراهية اقول لها ان الله تعالى يقول "  وان عاقبتم فعاقبوا مثلما عوقبتم به ولا ان صبرت له هو خير الصابرين ثم  يقول بعدها واصبر وما صبرك إلا بالله ان الله مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم  محسنون " ان ديننا دين محبة ويقول الله عز وجل ان الله يحب التوابين 
الاخ رشيد : تكلمنا على العنف ما فيه الكفاية وانت تعرف موقفي وهي حلقة 41  من العنف في الاسلام وهذا مثبت وخصوصاً ان المسلمين يعتقدون ان اخر سورة  انزلت على محمد هي سورة البراءة التي لا تبدأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لانهم  يقولون لا رحمة فيها وهي التي ختم بها الاسلام رسالته الى العالم ، سورة  البراءة ( التوبة او الفاضحة ) هي سورة العنف في حق جميع الناس إلا في حق  المسلمين ، كلمة اخيرة اخ وحيد 
الاخ وحيد : تعقيباً على ما قاله الشيخ ادريس ان ربما لا نجد ولا مسلم  يتدين ويتعبد بأنجيل برنابا ، لكن المؤيدين له كثيرين في العالم الاسلامي  ربما عن جهل وعدم معرفة وعن تعصب وعن عاطفة اقول لهم تمسكوا بالكتاب الصحيح  كلمة الله الحية الانجيل المقدس الذى لدى المسيحيين 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك اخي وحيد ننتظرك الحلقة القادمة ، ننتظركم مشاهدينا كذلك الى اللقاء والرب معكم .​


----------



## نيرفانا سمير (28 فبراير 2012)




----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2012)

تفريغ  الحلقه    120   اعداد الزميل ابن الملك :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180480

 الحلقة المائة والعشرون
دراسة في الكتاب المدعو " انجيل برنابا " : الجزء الثاني
تاريخ البث المباشر 25 يونيه 2009
الاخ رشيد : اعزائي المشاهدين ارحب بكم في حلقة اليوم  من سؤال جرئ ، سأكون معكم في هذه الحلقة رفقة الاخ وحيد ، حلقة اليوم عبارة  عن الجزء الثاني وتكملة للحلقة الماضية عن كتاب طبعه المسلمون روج له  المسلمون ، والذين ينادون بصحته مسلمون ايضاً وهو يذكر نبي الاسلام باسمه  محمد ، كاتبه غير معروف ، النسخة الوحيدة الموجودة عنه مكتوبه باللغة  الايطالية هذا الكتاب يطلق عليه الناس انجيل برنابا ، كلمة انجيل كما رأينا  لا تليق بهذا الكتاب لان الانجيل خبر مفرح وهذا الكتاب لا يحتوي اي خبر  مفرح وهو ايضاً ليس لبرنابا لان برنابا كما رأينا من الذين ضحوا بأموالهم  وحياتهم من اجل يسوع المسيح المصلوب ، في حلقتنا اليوم سنكمل مع الاخ وحيد  الادلة القاطعة التي تنسف هذا الكتاب من اساسه ، ونترك هذه الحلقة للتاريخ  وللباحثين عن الحقيقة حتى يتأكدوا بأنفسهم ان هذا الكتاب لا يمكن ان يكون  انجيل المسيح ، قبل ان أبدأ سأعرض فيديو نبهني اليه الاخوة المشاهدون  واشكرهم لهذا وهو للرئيس الليبي معمر القذافي الذي يؤكد فيه ان الكتاب  المذيف المنحول لبرنابا هو الانجيل الصحيح في نظره نسمع سيادة الرئيس على  قناة الجزيرة 
الرئيس معمر القذافي : إذا اردنا ان نصحح وضع البشرية ونعيش في قرية كونية  بسبب العولمة يجب ان نبحث عن الكتاب الصحيح لان الكتاب الموجود الآن مزور  لان هذا الانجيل الموجود الان لا يوجد فيه ذكر محمد مع ان الكتاب بتاع ربنا  مذكور فيه محمد مراراً وتكراراً يجب ان نبحث عن انجيل القديس برنابا لانه  هو الانجيل الصحيح لان مذكور فيه محمد بالتفصيل انه سيأتي بعد عيسى 
الاخ رشيد : يوجد بعض المشاهدين المرة السابقة قال اعطني مسلم واحد يؤمن  بهذا الكلام ، نحن اعطيناه دكتور محمد حجازي السقا ونضيف إليه الرئيس معمر  القذافي ، ونقول لسيادة الرئيس لا تبحث على انجيل برنابا ، نحن وضعناه على  الموقع الالكتروني ممكن اي شخص يأخذه ويعطيك نسخة لتعرف ان هذا هو الانجيل  الصحيح ، ما رأيك اخ وحيد ، عندما تجد شخص في مستوى رئيس بلاد ودون ان  يطالع انجيل برنابا ولا يعرفه ويؤمن انه الانجيل الصحيح مجرد انه ذكر اسم  محمد 
الاخ وحيد : اعتقد هذه ظاهرة اسلامية معروفة لاننا نقابل الكثير من الاحباء  المسلمين لم يروا حتى الانجيل الذي نؤمن به ويبدون رأيهم في الانجيل ،  وانا لا استغرب هذا التصريح من الرئيس القذافي لان له تصريح اخر ان شكسيبر  عربي واسمه الشيخ زبير وحرفت الى شكسبير ، بالتالي هناك اراء عجيبه له 
الاخ رشيد : اليوم نريد ان نكمل بعض الامور التي تنسف هذه الخرافة التي  اطلق عليها ظلماً انجيل برنابا ، نبدأ ببعض الادلة التاريخية التي تثبت ان  هذا كتاب منحول 
الاخ وحيد : اشير الى قضية اليوبيل التي ذكرها الكاتب في هذه الخرافة ،  اليوبيل هو عيد يهودي كل سبع سنوات يحتفل به وبعد سبع مرات يحتفل به في  السنة الخمسون ، إذاً هناك يوبيل خمسيني معروف لدى اليهود يطلق العبيد  وترجع الاراضي الى اصحابها ، إذاً كان العيد كل خمسين سنة ، الكنيسة  الغربية اخذت الخمسين سنة كيوم احتفال ليس احتفال ديني او طقسي لا علاقة له  بالعقيدة ولكن اخذت الرقم 50 ، في سنة 1300 جاء البابا بونيفاس الثاني  وقال نحتفل بهذا الاحتفال كل مائة سنة ، هذا الكلام سنة 1300 م ، بعد ذلك  البابا كليمندس السادس سنة 1343 قال نحتفل به كل خمسين سنة ثم جاء الباب  اربانوس السادس سنة 1389 وجعله على عدد سني المسيح 33 سنة ، الى ان جاء  قداسة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني وجعله 25 سنة ، إذاً تغير اكثر من مرة لكن  المرة الوحيدة التي كان فيها هذا اليوبيل كل مائة سنة هي في حدود 43 سنة من  سنة 1300 الى سنة 1343 ، هذه هي الفترة 43 سنة فقط هي التي كان فيها  اليوبيل كل مائة سنة 
الاخ رشيد : كان معروف ان سيحتفل به لان لم تمر مائة سنة حتى يتم الاحتفال ، لكن كان القرار معروف 
الاخ وحيد : نفاجئ في خرافة برنابا في الفصل 83 وبالتحديد العدد 18 يقول "  وحينئذ يسجد لله في كل العالم وتنال الرحمة حتى ان سنة اليوبيل التي تجئ  الآن كل مائة سنة سيجعلها المسيا كل سنة في كل مكان " هو يقول ان سنة  اليوبيل التي تجئ الآن هنا يتكلم عن وقته إذاً انه يعيش بين 1300 و 1343 ،  واريد ان اضيق ايصاً عليه الخناق اكثر ، واتابع جزئية اخرى وردت في فصل 83  ردد نفس الموضوع حتى لا يقول احد انه اخطأ إذاً مرتين ، في زمن المسيا رسول  الله اليوبيل الذي يجئ الآن وركز على كلمة الآن كل مائة سنة ، إذا كان هو  كتب في بداية 1300 كان سينتبه ان صدر قرار جديد وسيكون الامر معروف ولكن  واضح انه كتب في نهاية 43 سنة حيث ان الامر كان قد شاع ومعروف بين الناس ان  العيد كل مائة سنة وهو نسى اساساً انه معدل 
الاخ رشيد : انا قرأت راي الدكتور خليل سعادة كمترجم لهذا الكتاب وهو يريد  ان يجد مخرج لهذا المشكل قال ربما الكاتب أخطأ او الناقل اخطأ لانه باللغة  الايطالية فهو اخطأ بين الخمسين والمائة كان يريد ان يقول خمسين اخطأ وذكر  مائة ، هل تتفق معه 
الاخ وحيد : لا اتفق معه في امور كثيرة حتى في حديثه ان الكتاب ملم بالكتاب  المقدس ، الكاتب لا يعرف قشور الكتاب المقدس واخطاؤه رهيبة جداً ، ذكر  اليوبيل مرتين إذا اخطأ في واحدة يجب ان ينتبه في الثانية لكن واضح انه كان  يركز على ان اليوبيل كل مائه سنة وهذا وارد في التاريخ انه كان كل مائة  سنة 
الاخ رشيد : ولو كان المقصود هو خمسين معروف انه في التاريخ كله كان خمسين  سنه ، لماذا يذكر انه الآن اليوبيل يحتفل به كل خمسين سنة لكن يذكر  بالتحديد الاستثناء لان هذا ما حدث في تاريخه ، وشئ اخر كيف نبني على الظن  ونترك الدليل ، ربما لم يحصل الخطأ 
الاخ وحيد : بالتالي طالما هو يقول ان اليوبيل كل مائة سنة معناها هو لم  يعيش في ايام المسيح ولم يراه ، لان في ايام المسيح كان اليوبيل معروف كل  خمسين سنة ، يعرفه اليهودي البسيط ، إذاً الرجل لم يعيش في القرن الاول ولا  الثاني ولا الثالث ولم يعيش في فلسطين ولم يرى المسيح 
الاخ رشيد : نمر على ادلة اخرى 
الاخ وحيد : لنا ادلة تتعلق بالحكام الذين كانوا في زمن ولادة المسيح ، في  الفصل الثالث يتكلم عن هيرودس ، كان هيرودس في ذلك الوقت ملكاً على  اليهودية بأمر قيصر اوغسطس وكان بيلاطس حاكماً في زمن الرياسة الكهنوتية  لحنان وقيافا عملا بأمر قيصر اكتتاب جميع العالم فذهب كل الى وطنه " يتكلم  عن فكر اكتتاب يوسف النجار ومريم العذراء وذهابهم الى بيت لحم ، المشكلة  هنا كبيرة لانه هيرودس الذي كان معاصراً لصلب المسيح بينما هيرودس المقصود  هنا هو هيرودس الكبير ، ثاني شئ حنان وقيافا لم يكونان في صلب المسيح وانما  كان في وقت صلب المسيح هناك فرق 33 بين ولادة المسيح وصلب المسيح ، من  الذي قال ان بيلاطس كان معاصراً لولادة المسيح ، بيلاطس كان معاصرراً في  وقت صلب المسيح ، حنان كان رئيس للكهنة من سنة 6 الى سنة 15 ميلادية واقيل  وبعد ذلك صهره وهو قيافا كان رئيس للكهنة من سنة 18 الى سنة 26 م ، بالتالي  كلاهما لم يكن معاصراً لميلاد المسيح ، وايضاً بيلاطس حكم من سنة 26 الى  36 م ، كان في وقت صلب المسيح إذاً الكاتب المنتحل لاسم يرنابا اخطأ في  اسماء هامة واضحة رئيسية لا يمكن ان شخص عاش في تلك الفترة ان يخطئ فيها  بسهولة 
الاخ رشيد : اتى بالاشخاص الذين كانوا في صلب المسيح وجعلهم في وقت ميلاد  المسيح التاريخ الواضح يؤكد انه لم يعيش في هذه الفترة بأدلة كثيرة جداً ،  هل هناك ادلة اخرى 
الاخ وحيد : وانا اثق ان هذه الحلقة لا نستطيع ان نذكرها كلها ، توجد الرطل  وحدة وزن اخطأ الرجل اكثر من مرة وذكر لنا في الفصل 218 يقول " فأنزلوه (  يهوذا المصلوب ) من ثم عن الصليب ببكاء لا يصدقه احد ودفنوه في القبر  الجديد ليوسف بعد ان ضمخوه بمئة رطل من الطيوب " يمكن واحد تعدى عليه ،  الرطل لم يكن معروف كوحدة قياس في زمن الرب يسوع ، كررها مرة اخرى في الفصل  120 يقول " فهي كفرس اعتاد ان يحمل رطلاً من القطن " وهذا جعل بعض  الباحثين يقولوا ان الكاتب وهو المحتمل يكون مصطفى العرندي انه ذهب الى  تركيا لان وحدة الرطل انتشرت في الدولة العثمانية ، لكن في فلسطين في عصر  المسيح كانوا يستخدموا المنا ، في يوحنا 19 : 39 عن نفس الحدث ، " ان  نيقوديموس الذي اتى اولاً الى يسوع ليلاً وهو حامل مزيج مر وعود نحو مئة  منا " وبالتالي كونه يأتي بوحدة لم تكن معروفة في هذا الزمن وينسى نفسه  إذاً كشف نفسه لانه لم يكن يعيش في هذا الزمن 
الاخ رشيد : المجرم دائما يترك آثار للجريمة ، لو اردت ان انتحل كتاب يعود  للقرن الاول الميلادي سأكتبه بمنطق القرن العشرين رغم من المحاولات  اوالتكلف المصطنع لاكتبه بصيغة القرن الاول لكن سأرتكب اخطاء لاني لم اعيش  في هذا الزمن ، هل هناك اخطاء اخرى 
الاخ وحيد : عندنا ايضاً اخطاء تاريخية في الفصل 144 : 10 يقول " لان معنى  الفردوس بالحرف في لغة الكنعانيين يطلب الله " ، كلمة الفردوس اساساً كلمة  فارسية بمعنى جة او حديقة ، وسنرى كيف الكنعانيين خلطوها " لانه هناك  ابتداء هذا الاسم على سبيل الاستهزاء بالصالحين لان الكنعانيين كانوا  منغمسين في عبادة الاصنام التي هي عبادة ايدي بشرية وعليه كان الكنعانيون  عندما يرون احد مما كان منفصلاً من شعبنا عن العالم ليخدم الله قالوا سخرية  فريسي اي انه يطلب الله " المشكلة كلمة فردوس لا علاقة لها بالمعنى يعبد  الله وكلمة فريسي ليس معناه يطلب الله ، فريسي معناها فرز نفسه وفصل نفسه  بالرغم من وجوده في العالم لكن فرز نفسه اخلاقياً عن العالم بلباس معين  وبسلوك معين ، فيسموا مفروزين ، هو دمج الكلمتين وبعد ذلك يخطئ في موضوع  الفريسيين في الاصحاح 145 يقول " كان في زمن ايليا خليل الله اثنا عشر  جيلاً يقطنها سبعة عشر ألف فريسي " المشكلة ان ايليا عاش في القرن التاسع  قبل الميلاد والفريسيين وجدوا في القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد بشهادة الكتاب  المقدس وبشهادة المؤرخين مثل يوسف المؤرخ ، بالتالي كيف يضع الفريسيين  عرفوا بهذا الاسم كحزب ديني يضعهم في القرن التاسع مع ايليا ، إضافة الى  ذلك يجعل الكنعانيين وهم الجيل الثاني من نوح موجودين في ايام اخنوخ والذين  كانوا في ايام اخنوخ هلكوا بالطوفان والكل يعرف ذلك ، والذي اسس العالم من  جديد نوح واواولاده ، من ضمن اولاده حام الذي انجب كنعان وكنعان انجب  الكنعانيين وكل الشعوب الكنعانية التي عاشت في منطقة فلسطين ، هو ثري جداً  في كل سطر تجد مشكلة هذا يؤكد ان الرجل لا علم له بما يدور في فلسطين ولا  من هم الفريسيين ولا متى وجدوا 
الاخ رشيد : هذا سمع شئ واخترع تفسير وكتبها من عنده ، هل من اخطاء تاريخية اخرى 
الاخ وحيد : عندي جزئيتين الجزئية الاولى الغريبة في الفصل 143 يقول "  حينئذ جاء بمشيئة الله كل التلاميذ الى دمشق" معهم المسيح ، من الذي قال ان  المسيح ذهب الى دمشق وكيف يذهب المسيح الى دمشق ولا يذكره ولا واحد من  تلاميذ المسيح ، عندما ذهب بولس الى دمشق ذكر هذا الموضوع كحدث فكيف المسيح  يذهب الى دمشق ولا يذكر ، يؤلف ويضع معلومات لا وجود لها ، الجزئية  الثانية تكلم عن شنق اللصوص وتكلم عنها بأسلوب اوروبي يقول في الفصل 153 : 8  " حقاً انه لا يوجد الآن بنعمة الله سوى النزر القليل من اللصوص وهم لا  يجرءون على الظهور لان الجنود تشنقهم حالاً " ، ليس الشنق في فلسطين ولا في  ايام المسيح ، في ايام المسيح صلب وليس شنق ، الشنق كعقوبة اعدام لم يكون  في ايام المسيح 
الاخ رشيد : طبعاً اللصين كانوا ايام المسيح كانوا مصلوبين ، وليس الشنق ، هو خلط بين الاثنان 
الاخ وحيد : حينما نقرأ في الفصل 154 يقول " فالرجل الذي له شرف وحياة ومال  إذا سرقت امواله شنق السارق وإذا اخذت حياته قطع راس القاتل " ، هنا يتكلم  عن الذين لهم مال وجاه وكانوا يمتلكون العمال كل هذا الامور كانت اوروبا  في عصر الاقطاعيين ، وبالتالي إذا سرق مال هذا الرجل الغني كان يشنق اللص 
الاخ رشيد : يتكلم بعقلية اوروبية في القرون الوسطى ويظن انه سيؤلف انجيل  ويقول انه ينتمي للعصر الاول ولا تأتي قناة الحياة والاخ وحيد ولا توجد  تكنولوجيا لنعرف المصطلحات 
الاخ وحيد : اشير الى كتابين مهمين احداهما فندا انجيل برنابا لابونا عبد  المسيح بسيط والاخر للدكتور الاخ عوض سمعان ، إذا ارارد احد المشاهدين  يستفيد يرجع للكتابين 
الاخ رشيد : اكيد الكاتب ارتكب اخطاء عقائدية لانه لا يعرف القشور في  الكتاب المقدس المقدمين للكتاب يعتبروه عالم ؟، هل ممكن ترينا ما الامور  العقائدية الواضحة لتظهر جهله بالامور اليهودية والمسيحية 
الاخ وحيد : الاخطاء التي وقع فيها لا يقع فيها يهودي بسيط او مسيحي بسيط  يعرف ابجاديات الكتاب المقدس ، اشير الى بعض الاخطاء العقائدية التي وقع  فيها في فصل 152 " فلما جاء يسوع الى اوروشليم ودخل الهيكل يوم السبت اقترب  الجنود ليجربوه ويأخذوه ، الجنود الرومان جاءوا الى المسيح في الهيكل ،  هذه كارثة ، بولس الرسول في اعمال الرسل 21 لما كان موجود في الهيكل ومعه  بعض اليونانيين اعتقد اليهود خطأ انه ادخلهم الى الهيكل امسكوا بولس  وارادوا ان يقتلوه ، كيف يخطأ هذا الكاتب ويقول ان الجنود دخلوا الى الهيكل  ، الامم لا يدخلون الى هيكل اليهود اطلاقاً ولا إلى الباحة تبع اليهود ،  هناك اماكن مخصصة للامم ، والكاتب لانه لا يعرف يقول بعد ذلك " اجاب الجنود  لنرى هذا لاننا نريد ان نأخذك وارادوا ان يمدوا ايديهم الى يسوع فقال يسوع  ادوناي صباؤت ففي الحال تدحرجت الجنود من الهيكل كما يدحرج المرء براميل  من خشب غسلت لتملاء ثانية خمر " هنا لابد انه اشير بالهيكل هذه الجزئية هنا  حاجز السياج المتوسط الذي يفصل الامم ، هذا الحاجز لا يجرؤ اممي ان يعتليه  او يقترب منه ، كيف يكون المسيح في الداخل ويدخل الجنود الرومان الى داخل  الهيكل إذاً هو لا يعرف قشور الكتاب المقدس ، بالمناسبة هذا الحاجز ذكر انه  بصلب المسيح رفع هذا الحاجز المتوسط ليجمع الامم مع شعب اسرائيل ، هنا نجد  الجزئية وهي دار الامم ، هذه المنطقة التي يمكن لاي اممي ان يدخل فيها ،  لكن المسيح يعلم في الهيكل ويدخل الى داخل الدارالخارجية ، الهيكل لا يدخله  إلا الكهنة فقط ، في الدار الخارجية يدخل اللاوييين وهنا يدخل  الاسرائيليين ، هنا مذبح النحاس حيث تقدم الذبائح فكل شخص يأتي بالذبيحة ،  بالتالي المسيح كان في داخل الهيكل لا يمكن ان يدخل الرومان الى داخل  الهيكل ، وعندما قال دحرجوا كما تدحرج براميل من الخمر ، براميل الخمر لم  تستخدم إلا في اوروبا في نهاية العصور الوسطى ، ثقافته يضعها في ثقافة غير  موجودة ، ايام كتابة الكتاب المقدس كانوا يستخدمون الجلود للزقاق وكتب في  العهد القديم والجديد ، وللماء يسخدمون اجران حجرية تحفر وهذه وردت في  انجيل يوحنا 2 ، إذا كيف يضع البراميل الخشبية التي كانت تملاء خمر في  نهاية العصور الوسطى ، هذا مجرم يترك تفاصيل تدل على جريمته ، نأتي الى  الخرافات هل تعتقد ان المسلمون قرأوا الكتاب ويعرفون انها خرافات 
الاخ رشيد : لا هم يفرحون فقط لان به اسم محمد 
الاخ وحيد : ما رأيك لو كان ورد اسم محمد في الكتاب المقدس 
الاخ رشيد : اعتقد لو وجد اسم محمد في الكتاب المقدس لتغاضى المسلمون عن كل  عقيدة فيه المهم سيفرحون بالاسم ، لا يهم ما بجانبه بالمقابل انجيل برنابا  بجانب اسم محمد به اشياء رديئة تضر بالاسلام 
الاخ وحيد : هناك ايضاً اخطاء في العقيدة في الفصل 161 الرجل سقط في جزئية  غريبة جداً يقول " لانه كما ان الله يقبل قتل الناس ذبيحة فهكذا قبل الكذب  حمداً " الله يقبل الكذب حمداً ، تسبيحاً ، من الذي يقول ان الله يقبل  الكذب حمداً ؟ ، هذا خطأ عقائدي لا هوتي في مفهوم طبيعة الله ، هو متأثر  بالثقافة الاسلامية التي تبيح الكذب في ثلاث ، وهذا يدل على هويته ، الرب  يسوع المسيح في يوحنا 8 ذكر ان الشيطان كذاب وابو كل كذاب ، فنسب كل  الكذابين الى ابيهم الشيطان فكيف يقبل الكذب حمداً ، هذه الجزئية تحتاج الى  مراجعه ، في الفصل 35 : 6 " لما خلق الله كتلة من التراب وتركها 25 ألف  سنة " ، بدون ن بفعل شيئاً اخر ، خلق كتلة تراب وتركها هكذا 25 ألف سنة "  علم الشيطان الذي كان بمثابة كاهن ورئيس للملائكة " ، الشيطان لا يعرف هذا  خطأ في مفهوم طبيعة الشيطان فهو لا يعرف المستقبل ، يقول عنه انه كان  بمثابة كاهن هل هناك كهنوت قبل البشرية 
الاخ رشيد : هذه فكرة اسلامية ان الملائكة عرفوا ان الانسان سيفسد في الارض  قالوا لله كيف تجعل ما يفسد فيها ونحن نسبحك لك ، هذه ايضاً فكرة اسلامية  تجعلنا نرجع ان الكاتب يكتب وعنده بعض الافكار الاسلامية التي تتسلل  لكتاباته 
الاخ وحيد : لا كهنوت في الاسلام ، معها ايضاً من اليهودية والمسيحية ، هو  مختلط عليه الامور ، الشيطان لا يعلم الغيب هذا خطأ عقائدي ضد الكتاب  المقدس ، عنده خطأ لاهوتي لا يمكن لمسيحي ان يتغاضى عنه ، في فصل 184 : 3 "  فقال حينئذ يسوع ان من يشهد بالله بإخلاص قلب ان الله منشئ كل صلاح وانه  هو نفسه منشئ الخطية يكون متضعاً " 
الاخ رشيد : هذا يعني ان الله انشأ الخير والشر 
الاخ وحيد : كيف الله ينشئ الخطية ثم يأتي ويحاسبني بعد ذلك ، اي شخص بسيط  سيقول لله انت انشأت الخطية وتحاسبني الآن ، والغريب انه بعد ذلك يناقض  نفسه ويقول ان الشيطان هو المنشئ الخطية ، لا ادري هل الشيطان مماثل لله  هذا الخطأ لاهوتي لا يمكن يكون كاتبه رأى المسيح او تكلم مع المسيح او  تلميذ من تلاميذه 
الاخ رشيد : هذا يناقض كل الكتابات في العهد القديم والجديد ، لا يناسب انجيل او رسالة او كتابات آباء 
الاخ وحيد : على الاطلاق هذه كارثة بكل المقاييس 
الاخ رشيد : معنا مكالمة من الاخ ألياس من السويد اهلاً بك 
ألياس : الرب يبارككم ، انا اريد ان اتكلم لان حتى الاب زكريا يعطي دلائل  ومعاني لكلمات ارامية سوريانية ينسبها الى اللغة الفارسية بشكل خطأ ، كلمة  فردوس تعني باللغة السريانية الارامية ثمار الفرح ، وكلمة فردوس دخلت الى  اللغة الفارسية لان فارس استخدمت اللغة الارامية كتابةً وحتى بعض الكلمات  الارامية موجودة في اللغة الفارسية ، الامبراطورية الاشورية التي استخدمت  اللغة الارامية في الشرق الاوسط بشكل كبير جداً حتى انها كانت تماثل اللغة  الانجليزية في عصرنا الحاضر فكلمة فردوس تعني ثمار الفرح وعندما تكون تكون  هناك افراح في الشرق الاوسط نقول الله سوى دوس دوس اي الله يعمل فرح فرح ،  لذلك ارجو منكم ان ترجعوا للغة الارامية السريانية ويا ريت ابونا زكريا  يحاول ان يتعلم لانه ينسب كلمات كثيرة لفارس وانما هي بالحقيقة من اللغة  الارامية السريانية 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك على المعلومة لكن ممكن الاخوة لما يعملوا بحثهم يجدوا  الاصل انتقل للغات كثيرة ، هم اخذوا اقرب شئ للكلمة ، قصدنا ان الكاتب خلط  بين الفردوس والفريسي ، لم يكون قصدنا بحث لغوي 
الاخ وحيد : اللغة الارامية انتشرت في بلاد فارس حتى اليهود في السبي رجعوا  وهم يتكلمون الارامية لكن احياناً كثيرة هناك كلمات مشتركة جذورها كثيرة  في لغات كثيرة زينوف المؤرخ اليوناني اخذ كلمة الفردوس من الفارسية لم  يأخذها من الارامية ربما تكون الكلمة ارامية لكنه اخذها من الفارسية ، ومن  الفارسية اخذها بعد ذلك الاوروبيون من اليونانية ، نحن نقصد ممن اخذها 
الاخ رشيد : لا نريد نتوسع فيها لانها ليست بحث لغوي معنا الاخ رضا من اوروبا اهلاً بك 
رضا : سلام ونعمة الرب يبارك حياتكم ، الاصحاح 215 من انجيل برنابا يقول "  الملائكة جبريل ورفائيل وميخائيل واوريل امرهم الله ان يأخذوا المسيح من  النافذة المكشوفة على الجنوب " هنا نرى مدى ضعف الله بالنسبة للكتاب نفسه ،  اهني الاخ وحيد على قراءة هذا الكتاب لان قرائته سخية ، مهم جداً اعتقد  انه انسان على مركز على مستوى الدكتوراه مثل الدكتور خليل سعادة وصل الكتاب  للناس 
الاخ رشيد : الدكتور خليل سعادة قال انه كتاب مزيف حتى نكون منصفين ،  الاخرون قالوا انه كتاب صحيح مثل الدكتور احمد حجازي السقا قال ان هذا هو  الكتاب الصحيح وهذا يحسب عليه لانه في هذا وقع في هذه الاخطاء وهذا الكتاب  لا يوافق عقائد الاسلام فهو يضره اكثر من المسيحيين 
رضا : اعتقد المسلم المثقف لا يستطيع ان يقرأ هذا الكتاب 
الاخ وحيد : الاخ ذكر احد الملائكة اوريل ، اسم اوريل لا وجود له في الكتاب  المقدس بعهديه ولا يعرفه المسلمون ، هذا الاسم ورد في التلمود اليهودي ،  بالتالي الكاتب له خلفية يهودية ، الذين درسوا وقالوا انه يهودي اسلم يمكن  ان يكون صحيح لان المسيحيين لا يعرفون التلمود نحن لا نعرفه ، نقرأه لكن  لسنا دارسين له 
الاخ رشيد : هل هناك ادلة اخرى 
الاخ وحيد : جزئية ايضاً تحسب على الكاتب ، يقول في حوار بين الله ورسول  الاسلام في فصل 55 : 20 يقول رسول الاسلام " ان تذكر وعدك لعبدك فيجيب الله  كخليل يمازح خليله ويقول أعندك شهود على هذا يا خليلي محمد " الله يمزح  معه ، لكن في 21 فيقول بأحترام " نعم يا رب " ، الله يمزح لكن رسول الاسلام  يجيب باحترام ، الاسبوع الماضي مشاهد اعترض على حضرتك لانك كنت تمزح فهل  سيعترض على الله لانه يمزح ، وهل الله يمزح ، ايضاً هذا خطأ في الفهم  العقيدي لطبيعة الله حتى نقول ان الله يمزح ، خاصة الاخ المسلم يرفضها فكيف  يقبلها في هذا الكتاب 
الاخ رشيد : هم لم يروا هذه الجزئية لكنهم رأوا فقط انه ذكر محمد لكن باقي الاجزاء التعصب يغمض العينين عليها 
الاخ وحيد : جزئية اخرى في الفصل 51 :33 وصل الى اسوء مرحلة يمكن ان يصل  لها مجدف يفترض وجود مصالحة بين الله والشيطان وان المصالح في هذه الحالة  هو يسوع الذي اشفق على الشيطان فأراد ان يصلحه مع الله ، " قال الشيطان اني  بمسرة اقبل هذه المصالحة إذا قال الله هاتين الكلمتين اخطأت فارحمني " هل  الشيطان يجرؤ ان يقول ان الله يقول له اخطأت فأرحمني لا يمكن ان ينطق  الشيطان بهذا الكلام لكن نطفق به كاتب هذا الكتاب 
الاخ رشيد : لا في الاسلام او المسيحية يعتقد انه تتم مصالحة بين الله والشيطان هذا فكر غريب على العقيدتين 
الاخ وحيد : والمسيح الذي وصف الشيطان في الكتاب المقدس بصفات واضحة انه  كان قتالاً للناس منذ البدء هل الآن يقول بمصالحته ، وما الهدف من هذه  المصالحة 
الاخ رشيد : معنا الاخ نعمان السرياني من كندا اهلاً بك 
نعمان : مساء الخير يا اخوة سلام الرب يسوع معكم ، هناك مداخلة قد تكون  مفيدة للاخوة المسلمين كما قرأنا في تاريخ الطبري " انه لا يعرف لدينا  كمسلمين سوى اربعة اناجيل فقط كتبها حواريون السيد المسيح واتباعه الذين  ارسلهم بالبشارة في الارض الذين ارسلهم كتبوا الاناجيل وهم اربعة وهم يوحنا  مرقس لوقا متى " ، هناك خطأ في التسلسل لكن لا بأس ، قرأنا في مروج الذهب  للمسعودي قال " اما الذين نقلوا الانجيل هم اربعة لوقا مرقس يوحنا متى " ،  لدينا مرجع ثالث وهو الضهر الثاني " ان اربعة من الحواريون اجتمعوا وجمع كل  منهم جمعاً سماه الانجيل وهم متى ولوقا ومرقس ويوحنا " ، وطبعاً ذكر  الآيات من متى ويوحنا ، هذا ما قرأناه في كتاب الملل والمحن ، هذه المراجع  الثلاثة من المجلد الاول 
الاخ رشيد : هذا يعني علماء الاسلام اعترفوا ان الاناجيل هم اربعة بالتالي ليس هناك ذكر لانجيل برنابا 
نعمان : الدليل القاطع انه لماذا نجد المؤرخين المسلمين ذكروا في كتبهم ان  هناك انجيل يسمى انجيل برنابا منذ القرن السادس عشر الميلادي ، أليس هذا  الدليل واضح لكل من له ذرة من العقل ، هناك شئ اخر شاهدت على التلفاز على  قناة لبنانية مسيحية مقابلة مع الدكتور رضوان السيد وهو مسلم سني ونبيل  جداً بحق ، يقول اننا نجد في الانجيل المسمى برنابا 75 اقتباساً من القرآن ،  وثم كل اولئك الذين نشروا البدع والهرطقات مثل اريوس وغيره لماذا لم  يقتبسوا من هذا الانجيل بما انه لا يؤمن بالابن ، وكان يعتبر دليل قاطع على  صحة كلامهم ، هذا الكتاب وجد في القرن السادس عشر الميلاي 
الاخ رشيد : بالنسبة لمشكلة الخرافات بعض الاخوة المشاهدين قالوا عنها 
الاخ وحيد : هذا الرجل متخصص في الخرافات في الفصل 35 : 6 – 8 عندما خلق  الله كتلة من التراب ، ثم يتكلم " علم الشيطان الذي كان بمثابة كاهن ورئيس  للملائكة لما كان عليه من الادراك العظيم ان الله سيأخذ من هذه الكتلة 144  ألف موسومين بسمة النبوة " انت مسلم سابق يا استاذ رشيد وتعرف اكثر مني هل  يذكرك بأي شئ هذا الرقم 
الاخ رشيد : فكرة 144 ألف تشبه فكرة الاسلام ان هناك 124 الف نبي ، ولدي  حديث على هذا الموضوع موجود في رواه ابن حدان عن ابي درب قال " يا رسول  الله كم عدد الانبياء قال مائة ألف واربعة وعشرين ألف ، الرسل من ذلك مائة  وخمسة عشر " هذه فكرة اسلامية 
الاخ وحيد : لا وجود له في اليهودية والمسيحية ، هنا بعد ذلك يتكلم عن ان  الله يكلم الشياطين " انصرفوا عني يا ملاعين لان ليس لي رحمة لكم وبصق  الشيطان اثناء انصرافه على كتلة التراب التي هي ادم فرفع جبريل ، ذلك  البصاق مع شئ من التراب فكان للانسان بسبب ذلك سرة في بطنه " ، المفروض ادم  ليس له سرة لانه مخلوق ، وهل السرة خلقت بسبب رفع بصاق الشيطان من التراب ،  هذه خرافة ، ايضاً في ذات الموضوع يتكلم كيف خلق الكلب ، عندما طرد الله  الشيطان وطهر الملاك جبريل تلك الكتلة من التراب ، خلق الله كل شئ حي من  الحيوانات من التي تطير ومن التي تدب وتسبح ، زين العالم بكل مافيه ، "  فأقترب الشيطان يوماً ما الى ابواب الجنة ، فلما رأى الخيل تأكل العشب  اخبرها انه إذا تأتى لتلك الكتلة من التراب ان يصير له نفسا اصابها له ضنك "  ، يعني هذه الكتلة ستصير انسان ويمتطيك ... الخ ، فأعطى الله روحاً لهذا  الجزء النجس الذي اخذ من تكوين السرة من التراب الذي وقع عليه بصاق الشيطان  الذي كان اخذه جبريل من الكتلة وانشأ الكلب فأخذ ينبح وروع الخيل فهربت 
الاخ رشيد : الله خلق الكلب من الكتلة التي اخذت من سرة ادم 
الاخ وحيد : هل لم يكن كلاب في البداية في الخليقة ، يعني الله خلق كل شئ  ماعدا الكلب خلقه من هذه الكتلة ، هل هناك علاقة لان الكلب نجس في الاسلام 
الاخ رشيد : والكلب الاسود شيطان وهذا حديث صحيح ، الكاتب لديه فكر غريب لا  تستطيع ان تقرأ ما يدور في مخيلته عنده امور يوافق بها الاسلام وامور اخرى  لا يوافق ، معنا الاخ عماد من الولايات المتحدة اهلاً بك 
عماد : اهلاً وسهلاً ، اريد ان اقول انه ليس الاسلام العظيم ولا القرآن  الكريم ولا محمد عليه افضل السلام في حاجة الى انجيل برنابا او غيره لاثبات  مصدقيته ، فمصدقية القرآن تأتي منه ومن اعجازه البياني والعلمي واللغوي ،  بداية نحن ليس لنا اي مصلحة سواء كان انجيل برنابا صحيح ام لا 
الاخ رشيد : من الذي طبع وترجمه وروج له المسيحيين ام اليهود ام المسلمين 
عماد : ليس المسلمين لو تجده في الازهر ، ممكن نقول المسلمين ، لكن هذا شخص  مسلم تكلم عنه لا نأخذ عليه انه كل المسلمين ، لي بعض الملاحظات على كلام  الاخ وحيد الاسبوع الماضي هو قال ان كاتب الانجيل يلزم ان يكون عاش في عهد  السيد المسيح ، لو واحد عاش في عهد السيد المسيح ورأه ورأى اعماله وسجله هل  هذا يحتاج الى وحي الروح القدس ، هنا الوحي غير مطلوب ، لان ما رأوه  يسجلوه ، يقول ان انجيل برنابا بشارة صريحة وليست رمزية ، يقول البشارة لا  تأتي صريحة يجب ان تكون مغلفة ، ما المانع ان تأتي صريحة ، هذا ليس دفاع عن  انجيل برنابا ، ما المانع ان تأتي بشارة صريحة 
الاخ رشيد : الرمزية في النبوات شئ معروف 
عماد : إذا كانت صريحة تصير مرفوضة 
الاخ رشيد : لا لكنها تخالف اسلوب الكتابي للنبوة ، لو تريدها جزء من  القرآن ، لكن الاسلوب الكتابي للنبوة ليس كذلك ، ولا مرة ورد في الاسلوب  الكتابي للنبوة ، لان هناك اسلوب معروف عند الانبياء ، لو تريد تقول ان هذا  الكتاب جزء من الكتاب المقدس يجب ان يكون به نفس الاسلوب لكن لو كان شاذ  إذاً هو كتاب شاذ ، لا نقدر ان نقول انه به نبوات بالمفهوم المسيحي او  اليهودي 
عماد : ملاحظة اخرى هو قال الحبر الذي كتب به انجيل برنابا تبين منه انه  ليس بنفس الفترة التي كان فيها المسيح ، اريد ان اعرف من قام بدراسة هذا  الحبر ونريد ان نعرف الحبر لوثيقة بحيرة ، هل كانت في عهد محمد ام ليس لها  وجود اصلاً 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك ، واترك الاخ وحيد يجيب على هذه الاسئلة 
الاخ وحيد : شكراً لك اخ عماد الرب يبارك حياتك ، اولاً الاسبوع السابق  تكلمنا ان كاتب الانجيل لابد ان يكون عاش في عصر المسيح لم نقول ان هذا  الشرط الوحيد انه رأى المسيح فعندما يكتب انجيل يكون صحيح ، من ضمن اهم  الشروط يلزم ان يكون رأى المسيح ثم بعد ذلك الوحي هذا امر اساسي وضروري ،  الامر الثاني تريدون ان تدرسوا وثيقة بحيرة ، ادرسوها امامكم الوثيقة  موجودة ادرسوها وابحثوها ، لو سمحتم ادرسوا معها ايضاً قرآن الموجود في  سمرقند لكي تعرفوا هل هو في عصر عثماني ان لا ، لان كل القرآين التي درست  ايضاً عرفنا انها لا ترجع الى هذا العصر 
الاخ رشيد : هناك مختبرات عالمية مكن ان نرسل إليها لنتأكد ان النتيجة  واحدة حتى لا نقول ان هناك تحامل ، من درس الحبر في وثيقة انجيل برنابا 
الاخ وحيد : مذكور في كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط الجهة التي درست هو ممكن  يرجع للكتاب ، لكن هناك جهة درست وارجعت الحبر في ذلك الوقت ، ادرسوا انتم  ايضاً لماذا تكونون اخر الناس 
الاخ رشيد : فوق كل هذا هو مكتوب بالايطالية النسخة الموجودة الآن كاملة  ايطالية ، الشئ الاخر رأيت شئ عجيب ان القرآن ذكر فيه اسم محمد 4 مرات ،  كتاب برنابا ذكر فيه اسم محمد 15 مرة بالحرف انا تعجبت الاصل الذي ممكن ان  يتكلم عن محمد كثيراً وهو القرآن ذكره 4 مرات ، والذي مجرد نبوة ذكره 15  مرة ، وهذا لكي يعرف المسلم ما الفرق بين النبوة والتصريح ، الكاتب يذكر  محمد 15 مرة ، يذكر رسول الله او قال الرسول الى غير ذلك من تلميحات ، لكن  اسم محمد 15 مرة اريد ان نسميه قرآن برنابا لان به اسم محمد وافكار قرآنية  اكثر منها انجيلية 
الاخ رشيد : ننسبه زوراً وبهتاناً الى القرآن 
الاخ وحيد : هو اقرب للقرآن منه الى الاسلوب المسيحي 
الاخ رشيد : معنا اخ الدكتور صادق اهلاً بك 
د/ صادق : اهلاً بك ، اشيد بعملكم انتم اشبعتم الموضوع بحثاً لم تتركوا لي  شئ انا مؤرخ ، كنت منتظر ان تردوا من النواحي اللهوتية الكتابية ومن  النواحي اللغوية ولكن نواحي اثرية ومعاصرين ، لم تتركوا لي شئ لاقوله ، هل  تحدثتم عن الكربون 14 المشع لانه كان حديث الساعة في الستينات وانه حدث  التجربة على نسيج من هذا الكتاب المزيف ، هذا الموضوع ونحن في الستينات كان  الخطأ من خمسين لستين سنة ، اما الآن الخطأ في الكربون المشع الذي يحل  مكانه كربون 12 في كل المواد العضوية ، يعني لو كانت اوراق رقوق او اشياء  عضوية يظهر فوراً ، انتم اشبعتم الموضوع من النواحي الاخرى ، بين القرن 15 ،  16 لا اتدخل في هذا الكلام 
الاخ رشيد : نتوقف مع فاصل ثم نكمل مع الدكتور صادق 
بعد الفاصل 
الاخ رشيد : عودة مشاهدينا لتكملة هذه الحلقة من برنامج سؤال جرئ كان معنا د/ صادق 
د/ صادق : انا معجب بالطريقة الاكاديمية العلمية الجادة في طريقتكم الدكتور  السقا بدون ان يكون لديه كل القواعد اللازمة لانه دكتور هذا الموقف لم  يستخدمه اي شخص في الستينيات لهذا الموضوع وخصوصاً الاساتذه المسلمين  والمسيحيين لان المسلمين لا احد وافق على هذا ونحن نناقشه ، اضيف شئ اخر ان  القواميس العربية ومن مجمع اللغة العربية لم يأخذ منه احد امثلة سواء في  المفردات او التعابير اللازمة لشرح شئ بالرغم من انهم اخذوا من اشياء كثيرة  سواء من التفاسير القرطبي والطبري وابن كثير لكن لا يوجد احد استخدمه ،  عظيم ان تكرسوا بعض حلقات لهذا الموضوع لان كثير من الناس لم يعرفوا به  ولكن بهذا الاسلوب غطيتم الموضوع ، سعيد ان ارى ناس على هذا المستوى ، اشير  الى نقطة اخرى ان الشئ الذي يحدث فيه وهذا في القرن الاول الميلادي لكن  لفت نظري التعليقات عن البراميل في العصور الوسطى ، يمكن يكون صادق او اصاب  الى حد ما لانهم كتبوه بعد ان كان شفوي ، اي انه كان شفوي عشرات السنوات  ثم كتبوه 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك ، هل عندك تعليق اخي وحيد 
الاخ وحيد : اشكر الدكتور صادق انه مؤرخ وباحث معروف كون ان يتصل بنا في البرنامج هذا شئ مشجع جداً 
الاخ رشيد : انتقي لنا خرافة واحدة او اثنتين لكي ننتقل لشئ اخر 
الاخ وحيد : غرام هذا الرجل بالقاذورات والقمل ، تخيل رجل يمجد القمل ، في  فصل 57 : 8 يتكلم عن وصول الكافرين الى الدينونة الى عدد 14 يقول " الحق  اقول لكم ان قميص الشعر سيشرق كالشمس وكل قملة كانت على انسان حب في الله  تتحول الى لؤلؤة " كأن الانسان ليس من المفروض ان يعتني بنفسه او يستحمى  يجب ان يكون متقشف 
الاخ رشيد : من خصص حياتة لله وملئ بالقمل كل قملة فيه تتحول الى لؤلؤة ؟ 
الاخ وحيد : ويطلب القمل في ذلك الوقت اكثر من الذهب ، لكن ما لفت نظري ان  في صحيح مسلم ان الرسول كان في رأسه قمل والصحابة كانوا يعانون من هذه  المشكلة ، فهل ايضاَ بثقافة اسلامية يتكلم هنا ويمجد القمر لدرايته ان  الرسول والصحابة كانوا يعانون من هذا الامر ، هذا الكلام موجود في اكثر من  50 حديث ، خرافة اخرى هي تحريم التفاح والحنطة ، قال ان الله طلب من ادم في  الفصل 39 : 36 " قال لهم انظرا اني اعطيكم كل ثمر لتأكلا منه خلا التفاح  والحنطة " هذا الكلام لا وجود له في الكتاب المقدس ، الثمرة غير معروف ما  هي ، لا أعرف ما مشكلته مع الحنطة ثم قال " احذرا ان تأكلان شيئا من هذه  الاثمار لانكما تصيران نجسين فلا اسمح لكما بالبقاء هنا " اي انه حرم  التفاح والحنطة ، بعد ذلك نجد ان ادم لما كان يأكل " فلذلك اراد ان يوقف  الطعام فوضع يده في حلقه حيث كل انسان له علامة " وهذه ما يسمونها تفاحة  ادم ، اي ان ادم حاول مسك الاكل لكي لا ينزل فتكونت الحنجرة
الاخ رشيد : هذه ثقافة شعبية عند الناس فهو ادخل هذه الثقافة في كتابه 
الاخ وحيد : المرأة ايضا عندها هذا الغضروف يسمى الغضروف التاسع موجود عند المرأة ولكن لم يظهر مثل الرجل 
الاخ رشيد : اسألك سؤال بعد ان نأخذ مكالمات جهز نفسك للاجابة عليهما ، هل  في هذا الكتاب اشياء تعارض الاسلام واخرى تسئ الى رسول الاسلام حتى ينتبه  المسلمون ايضاً ، نأخذ مكالمة من الاخ عوضين من هولندا اهلاً بك 
عوضين : اهلاً بك اخ رشيد ، انا معجب جداً بفكرتك ، لو اخذنا هذا الكتاب  وسمناه قرآن برنابا هل سيسمح لنا المسلمون ان نكلمهم ونناقشهم منه ؟ ،  لماذا يوجد مكيالين عند الاخوة المسلمين هو من حقه ان يختار الكتاب الذي  يريده طالما ذكر به اسم المسيح واسم محمد اصبح هذا هو الانجيل الصحيح ، اين  ولماذا وتحت اي بند ، ولو حاولت ان اعمل ربط للموضوع يقولون هذا تحريف  وهرطقة ونسمع محاضرات ، انا اؤيد رأيك ان المفروض ان يسمى قرآن برنابا 
الاخ رشيد : صحيح لانه اخذ اسم المسيح اطلقه على محمد وحذف الصلب وكل شئ لم  يتبقى اي شئ من الانجيل واصبحت معظم تعاليمه توافق القرآن ، الافضل ان  نسميه قرآن 
عوضين : اتفق مع هذ الرأي في نقطة اخرى لاني من فترة كنت اسمع حلقة لابونا  زكريا وكل الكلام الذي يحكى عن كتلة الطين التي عمرها 25 ألف سنة والسرة  والشيطان الذي بصق ، كل هذا الكلام موجود في انجيل برنابا واخذ من الثقافة  الاسلامية من السير وكتب التفاسير 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك ، معنا الاخ نبيل من الولايات المتحدة اهلاً بك 
نبيل : مساء الخير ، بصراحة معجب بالبرنامج لان الناس تظن ان ليس لدينا شئ  لنرد به ، اريد ان اضيف مقارنة سريعة بين دارون والقرآن وانجيل برنابا ،  إذا كان دارون يعتقد ان الانسان اصله قرد اقول ان الاسلام يعتقد ان القرد  اصله انسان لان هناك قرية مسخت ، فهذا هو السبب الاساسي لتحريم لحم الخنزير  لانه لا يوجد بالقرآن شئ مثل هذا ، لكن في انجيل برنابا يحكي موضوع جديد  قريب من الفكر الاسلامي انه يقول ان الكلب اصله انسان ، هذا يدور حول نفس  الفكرة ، ان الله يغير من خلقة الانسان 
الاخ رشيد : مكتوب به انه مسخ الناس الى حيوانات وهذا يوافق القرآن لان فكرة المسخ غير موجودة في الانجيل 
نبيل : ثاني شئ هل انجيل برنابا يوافق عليه المسلمون عندما يثبت ان الشيطان  له علم الغيب ، عندما ترك الكتلة من التراب 25 ألف سنة ثم علم الشيطان انه  سيكون منها الانسان وسيسجد له وانجيل برنابا يقول ان الله طلب من الشيطان  ان يسجد للكتلة قبل الخلق 
الاخ رشيد : هي مجموعة خرافات مع مجموعة عقائد وسموها زوراً انجيل برنابا ،  اشكرك اخي الحبيب ، ما الاشياء التي تعارض الاسلام في هذا الكتاب 
الاخ وحيد : اذكر جزئية هامة جداً المفروض كانت تنسف هذا الكتاب امام كل  مسلم ، في الفصل 42 : 7 يتكلم يسوع " فاعترف يسوع وقال الحق اني لست المسيا  " هذه الجزئية الاولى انه ليس المسيح ، في الاعداد 96 : 8 ، 206 : 2 يكرر  نفس الفكرة اني لست المسيح ، في 52 : 18 " فقالت المرأة لعلك انت المسيا  ايها السيد قال المسيح اني حقاً ارسلت الى بيت اسرائيل ولكن سيأتي بعدي  مسيا المرسل من الله لكل العالم " انا لست المسيح المسيا سيأتي ، الى هذه  اللحظة هو لم يقل الاسم ، بعد ذلك في 191 يعترف صراحة ان اسحق كان ابا  ليعقوب وبعد ذلك يتكلم فقال يسوع ومتى جاء رسول الله فمن نسل من يكون اجاب  التلاميذ من داود اجاب يسوع لا تغشوا انفسكم لان داود يدعوه في الروح ربا  لان هكذا قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اجعل اعدائك موطئا لقدميك ، فإن  كان رسول الله الذي تسمونه مسيا ابن داود فكيف يسميه داود ربا ، صدقوني  لاني اقول لكم الحق ان العهد صنع باسماعيل لا باسحق " هو يعترف انه ليس  المسيح ، والمسيح سيأتي ، وايضاً المسيح من اسماعيل ، المفاجأة نجدها بعد  ذلك في 97 : 13 عندما ساله رئيس الكهنة " فقال حينئذ الكاهن ماذا يسمى مسيا  وما هي العلامة التي تعلن عن مجيئه اجاب يسوع ان اسم مسيا عجيب لانه الله  نفسه سماه لما خلق نفسه ووضعها في بهاء سماوي قال الله اصبر يا محمد لاني  لاجلك اريد ان اخلق الجنة ..... الخ " ثم يتكلم وهو يجيب على الكاهن " اسمه  المبارك محمد حينئذ رفع الجمهور اصواتهم قائلين يا لله ارسل لنا رسولك يا  محمد تعالى سريعاً لخلاص العالم " هذه مثل ماران آثا التي نقولها ، هنا انا  اوجه كلامي للاحباء المسلمين ما الذي تنتظرونه من كتاب يقول لكم انتم على  خطأ وقرآنكم على خطأ لانكم تعتقدون ان عيسى ابن مريم هو المسيح ، انتم على  خطأ والقرآن على خطأ لان المسيح هو محمد ، شئ غريب جداً هذه جزئية اعتقد  انها ناسفة لكن الاغلب لا يقرأون 
الاخ رشيد : معنا مكاملة من اخ ضومط من لبنان 
ضومط : عندي ملاحظة ان 144 ألف الذي ذكره وحيد موجود في الاصحاح رقم 14 في سفر الرؤيا ليوحنا 
الاخ رشيد : هذا ليس عدد الانبياء لانه يقول ان عدد الانبياء 144 الف في العالم 
ضومط : هو اخذ الرقم من هنا من سفر الرؤيا السيد المسيح 
الاخ رشيد : في الاسلام يوجد 124 ألف نبي يمكن خلط الاثنان واستخرج منهم  144 ألف نبي ، هذا ليس المهم المهم هو اخطأ في كلتا الحالتين ، هل هناك شئ  اخر 
الاخ وحيد : معروف عند الاحباء المسلمين ان عدد السموات 7 وهذا مذكور ي  حادثة الاسراء والمعراج لكن في خرافة برنابا مكتوب في فصل 105 " يجب ان  اذكر لكم قضية اقول لكم ان السموات تسع بعضها يبعد عن بعض " إذا عدد  السموات تسع وعند المسلمين سبع ، لا يوافق المسلمين او المسيحيين ، إذاً  هذا رقم جديد ، ومع ذلك يتمسك به بعض الاحباء المسلمون اعتقد انهم لم  يقرأوا ، انا اشكرك على هذه الحلقة لانها ستساعد كثير من الاحباء المسلين  ان ينتبهوا الى حقيقة هذا الكتاب 
الاخ رشيد : وينتبهوا ، حتى رئيس دولة ظهر يقول خطبة لها وزنها وتنقلها  وسائل اعلام يقول اين انجيل برنابا ؟ من سيخبأه ، اذهب اقرأه وترى هل هو  انجيل ام لا ، هل في هذا الكتاب شئ ضد رسول الاسلام نفسه محمد 
الاخ وحيد : جزئيتين ضد رسول الاسلام ، وانا استغرب كيف الدكتور السقا يقول  انه الانجيل الصحيح وقبل هاتين الجزئيتين على رسول الاسلام ، في الاصحاح  52 : 7 – 9 يقول " بل ان رسول الله سيخاف لان الله إظهاراً لجلاله سيجرد  رسوله من الذاكرة حتى لا يذكر كيف ان الله اعطاه كل شئ " يعني رسول سيكون  بلا ذاكرة في نهاية الايام وهو لا يتذكر اي شئ ، ذكرني هذه الجزئية بموضوع  السحر عندما سحر الرسول يخيل له انه يفعل شئ وهو لا يفعله ، وهذا اكثر لانه  جرده من الذاكره تماماً ، احبائي المسلمين هذا في خرافة برنابا في الفصل  52 : 7 – 9 ، اقرأوا هذا الكتاب جيداً ، وهناك كارثة اكبر في يالفصل 54  يقول " ومتى مرت هذه العلامات تغشى العالم ظلمة اربعين سنة ليس فيها من حي  إلا الله وحده الذي له الاكرام والمجد الى الابد ، ومتى مرت الاربعون سنة  يحي الله رسوله الذي سيطلع ايضاً كالشمس بين انه متألق كألف شمس فيجلس ولا  يتكلم لانه سيكون كالمخبول " عفواً هذا الكلام عن رسول الاسلام في خرافة  برنابا وانا اقول للاحباء المسلمين افتحوا كتاب برنابا الآن ، طبع في مصر  اكثر من مرة 
الاخ رشيد : الاخ ادريس المرة السابقة زعل لاني قلت له سيزغرط ، لكن انجيل  برنابا طبعه مسلمون ويوزعه مسلمون على نفقتهم ويقول عن محمد انه مخبول ،  هذه فكرة استفزتني ، لانهم لا يعرفون حمولتها ، قاطعوا الدنمارك لانه رسم  محمد ، فعلوا مظاهرات في كل العالم ، وهذا كتاب يا عالم تطبعوه على حسابكم  وبأموالكم وتوزعوه في بلدانكم يقول عن محمد انه مخبول ، ما رأيكم توزعوه  بأيديكم وتروجوا له وتدافعوا عنه ، يقول عن محمد انه مخبول ، ارجو ان تذكر  المرجع ليقرأه كل شخص 
الاخ وحيد : في فصل 54 من خرافة برنابا العدد 3 " فيجلس ولا يتكلم لانه سيكون كالمخبول " 
الاخ رشيد : الانجيل المسيحي ممنوع في البلدان العربية وهذا لا يقول عن  محمد انه مخبول هذا ينشر البشارة ويدعو للخلاص ، يذكر الانبياء الكذبة  بالتعميم لكن لا يذكر شخص بصفة خاصة ، لكن هذا الكتاب ( انجيل برنابا )  يباع في المكتبات ومعارض الكتب وفي البلدان الاسلامية يقول عن محمد انه  مخبول ، اعتقد انه فضيحة يجب المختصون في الفضائح على youyube ان يذكروا  هذه الفضيحة لانها من ضمن الفضائح 
الاخ وحيد : هذه جزئية تضرب كل من يشجع برنابا في مقتل لانه إما انه لم  يقرأ الكتاب جيداً ، إما انه قرأ الكتاب ولكن بمجرد ان ورد بالكتاب اسم  محمد هو يهلل للكتاب 
الاخ رشيد : معنا الاخ منصور من اوروبا 
منصور : مساء الخير انجيل برنابا انجيل مزيف 
الاخ رشيد : ما السبب لقولك هذا الكلام 
منصور : لو قرأه المسلم يجده ينسف القرآن من اصوله ولو قرأه مسيحي يجده  ينسف الانجيل من اصوله ولو قرأه اليهودي وجده ينسف التوراه ، 25 ألف سنة  يخمر هذا التراب ليخلق ادم ، هل من المعقول لو فكرنا بعقل 
الاخ رشيد : معنا الاخ سليمان من العراق اهلاً بك 
سليمان : مساء الخير تعليقي على الانجيل اود ان اسال اخواني المسلمين انا  من خلفية اسلامية اقول لهم إن كنتم تستشهدون بأنجيل ليس فيه اصل او اساسيات  الاخوة المسيحيون يعتمدون على الاناجيل الاربعة المعترف بهم ولهم فيها  اصول واساسيات ومخطوطات ، بعد دراستي وبحثي الدقيق للمخطوطات حسب ما بحثت  على الانترنت وجدت ان هذه الاناجيل لها اساسيات ومخطوطات مكتوبة وليس شئ  على ورق ، انجيل برنابا لم نجد له وثيقة او مخطوطة مكتوبة باسم برنابا 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك اخي سليمان ، اخي وحيد اريد منك نصيحة اخيرة تظل في ذهن المشاهد 
الاخ وحيد : بداية اقول للاخ سليمان الرب يبارك العراق ويخرجها من هذا  المأزق باسم المسيح ، للاحباء المشاهدين اقول كلمة اخيرة الحياة مخزونة في  كلمة الرب الحية في الانجيل المقدس ، الانجيل المقدس هو الذي يحمل الحياة  ويحمل كلمة الخلاص لك ان اردت تبحث عن الحق ابحث عنه بضمير صافي بعيد عن كل  المشاعر ابحث عنه كشخص يريد ان يصل الى الحق الإلهي لا تسمح لاحد ان يبرمج  فكرك او يعطيك حقائق مزيفة تبني عليها رجاؤك وخلاصك ، الكتاب المقدس هو  كتاب الكتب ، اقرأ واعطي نفسك فرصة ، لماذا تروج لبرنابا اقرأ ايضاً هذا  الكتاب ، اطلب منك ان تقرأه بضمير صافي وانا اعتقد ان كنت تبحث عن الحق  ستجد صوت الرب يقودك للحق في هذا الكتاب الكامل الذي هو شخص المسيح له كل  المجد ، الرب يبارك حياتكم ، اشكرك اخي رشيد لاجل استضافتي في هذه الحلقة  التي اعتقد انها تحمل موضوعاً هاماً 
الاخ رشيد : اشكرك اخي وحيد ، من اليوم هذا الكتاب دفناه الآن صار له اسم  اخر قرآن برنابا ، واعتقد انه يجب ان ينبهوا الازهر ان يمنع ترويج هذا  الكتاب في البلدان الاسلامية لانه يصف محمد بالمخبول ، انتبهوا ماذا تفعلوا  احياناً تروجوا اشياء تدمر دينكم دون ان تدروا ، في الاخير انا اريد لكم  جميعاً ان تبحثوا لتعرفوا الحقيقة ، الحلقة القادمة ستكون عن المسيح في  الاسلام في الاحاديث وفي القرآن وسيكون معي ضيف اخر ، الى اللقاء والرب  معكم .​


----------



## asmicheal (28 فبراير 2012)

الحلقه 119 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUkmYHQnoAc&feature=share



الحلقه 20



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_G3mK1At98&feature=player_embedded











=


----------



## asmicheal (4 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (9 يونيو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (3 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع



=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع


=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع



=


----------



## ponponayah (21 أغسطس 2012)

بحث رائع جداا 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## asmicheal (28 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع



=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أكتوبر 2012)

للرفع


----------

